#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-05-23
<deejoe> jgould: how old?
<deejoe> you realize it takes some time to put together a distro, right, and that in that time, sometimes the versions of individual packages can get a little stale.
<deejoe> it's a classic trade-off
<dmcglone1> sup homies? ;-)
<jgould> I was looking for the marketplace or whatever they call it for intalling plugins and the version that is in the repos is too old for that... (that or it's eclipse classic)
<Unit193> Launchpad PPAs..
<jgould> PPAs? Unit193?  What are you rambling about?
<Unit193> It was connected in my mind... I just add LP PPAs for stuff I want to be up to date (Or add getdeb)
<jgould> oh.  I installed it from the eclpise website
<dmcglone1> thafreak: did you manage to try Gnome 3 yet?
<Unit193> Howdy skellat
<skellat> Howdy
<skellat> Dang it.  I don't see anybody on who can kick the team's Drupal instance as it is throwing a 503 error.
<dmcglone1> backup the DB and re-install drupal, that should work
<skellat> I don't have the access to do that.
<dmcglone1> Oh boy
<dmcglone1> does paultag?
<skellat> I think jpeddicord has it
<dmcglone1> I see
<Unit193> I had issues accessing it too...
<skellat> I can create nodes but that's all I've ever had the authorization to do
<dmcglone1> I haven't been on the site in a while
<dmcglone1> I gotta go get a shower
<skellat> dmcglone1: You enjoy that
<skellat> Well, I'm going to just ping jpeddicord on Twitter and call it a night for trying to do anything on that front
<skellat> Goodnight y'all
<jgould> and I lost two finger scrolling after the last suspend/resume cycle
<Unit193> That laptop is all kinds of not supported....
<jgould> hmm...  Also lost any sort of volume control...
<jgould> Also, gnome-power-manger just started using 97% of the CPU...
<jgould> and now two finger scrolling is back... *scratches head*
<canthus13> jgould: Suspend is a pain in the butt on some laptops.
 * canthus13 never bothers with it.
<jgould> but I've neer had these problems before... These are realitivly new problems
<canthus13> jgould: that seems to be the way it is... laptop suspends/resumes fine for months, then suddenly says 'oshit! I'm working right... gotta quit that!'
<Unit193> canthus13: That sounds like windows... s/months/weeks/
<canthus13> Unit193: I'm talking specifically about suspend/resume, though.
<jgould> My only concern about turning it off and then back in is that in Gnome (at least) I don't have the ability to save my state.  (If it's there, I havent' found it) The web browsers save thier state, but other applications don't...
<paultag> I don't have any site access of meaning :)
<paultag> Jacob rocks that shit
<paultag> BRB
<Unit193> -offtopic I can keep XP running for 40days, Vista flip a coin, Linux 'til it crashes/loses USB support and other linux 'til X crashes!
<jacob> hmm?
<jacob> ah yes, drupal. i did restart it. :>
<jacob> appears PHP crashed. i'm going to bring up redundant instances to try to prevent that in the future later this week
<jacob> also, if someone sees skellat, let him know that this is jpeddicord, and i might respond to IRC slightly more quickly.
<jgould> I can keep the MacOS running until some software update and Linux until I loose functionaly based on something important, and the server just goes, and goes, and goes (until the power goes out...)
<jgould> There is something to be said for command line only machines and stabliltiy...
<Unit193> jgould: +1! The router has only a webui and it's rockin' 74 days (And that's not even close to as long as I have had it on)
<Unit193> +before
<jgould> Anyone have an EMP gun I can borrow.  I want to turn off the neighbors stereo...
<jgould> How diffrent are Debian and Ubuntu now?
<jgould> I wonder if our corprate office is still standing....  It's in Eden Praire, MN... they got hit with a twister today
<jgould> hmm... Website is very slow
<Unit193> Anyone get Google Talk to work in Ubuntu? (Not gmail)
<jgould> does anyone kow if Chromium has an 'about:config' type page?
<jgould> Never tried, Unit193.  I jsut use empathy or the web interface in gmail
<Unit193> Empathy for the audio function?
<Unit193> I think pidgin has it by default, I just need to test call... Nobody is up at this time...
<jgould> I have no clue
<jgould> I don't have audio right now, otherwise I'd help you...
<Unit193> Right click > Audio call so it's supposed to have it (Said so in changelog)
<jgould> For empathy or pidgin?
<Unit193> Pidgin (Xubuntu now)
 * Cheri703 is awake...it is unreliable though
<jgould> I have an option for audio call
<jgould> My dog is cuddled up with me..
<Unit193> Pidgin still doesn't play well with it?
<jgould> I don't have anyone to test wiht
<Unit193> jgould: That was aimed at Cheri703 (I should have said that, sorry)
<jgould> oh
<jgould> Heh
<Cheri703> pidgin freezes up on me when I try it
<Unit193> I could just start calling random GTalk numbers ;) (Need to figure out SMS and phones on it)
<Cheri703> you can call me, as I said, I'm up
<jgould> Oh dear... It's almost time for the Memorial....
<Unit193> Cheri703: I may do that...
<Unit193> Favorite VoIP client?
<Unit193> (That works with SIP)
<Cheri703> uhm...
<Cheri703> I dunno
<Cheri703> I use gtalk in browser for video/audio as needed
<Cheri703> if anyone wants to call me, do it soon, I just ate a BIG piece of peanut butter cocoa krispie treat thing, and will likely be REALLY out of it really soon...
<Cheri703> woo blood sugar!
<Unit193> :facepalms:
<Unit193> Installed ekiga on the wrong computer...
 * jgould goes to Cheri703's to help her eat this peanut butter cocoa krispie treat thing
<Cheri703> it's AWESOME
 * Cheri703 gets the recipe...one sec
<jgould> Heh. Unit193 I havent' done that yet, but I imageine at some point I will
<Cheri703> http://www.honeyneverspoils.com/2010/05/peanut-butter-squares.html
<Cheri703> sub normal rice krispies for cocoa krispies and it's awesome :)
<Cheri703> er...reverse that
<Unit193> SSH...
<Unit193> Haha! A bug just went into the light and smoked a little...
<Unit193> ...And now it smells like it
<Cheri703> ew
<jgould> ew
<Unit193> Mic doesn't work I guess...
<Cheri703> Unit193: can you hear me?
<Unit193> Cheri703: Yep... Mine is broken
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<Cheri703> I answered in gchat
<Cheri703> didn't pop up in pidgin
 * jgould waits on Debian 6 to install...
<Cheri703> *gmail gchat
<jgould> There are too many gchats...
<Unit193> It asked me what one I wanted to call
<Cheri703> really?
<jgould> Different presences.  Each client has a unique ID number
<Cheri703> ah
<Unit193> gmail.105769A1 or 07221B3A
<Unit193> (There is also androidad10fa1efc61 )
<Cheri703> hehe, yeah, I'm signed in there
<jgould> the one labled gmail.whatever  is the instance in the gmail interface.  the 07221b3a is probably pidgin
<Unit193> jgould: Yep!
<jgould> I work in diffrent clients all the time.  People tend to shoot the mesage to my BlackBerry if in doubt and they get a choice
<jgould> as a matter of fact, if you were to look at my login, I would have two gmail.xxxxx and who knows  what the blackberry shows up as
<Unit193> jgould: I don't have you added ;)
<jgould> Intresting... I have no audio control,  but I have audio...
<Cheri703> jgould: perhaps install pavumeter? if you have pulseaudio running
<Unit193> alsamixer is my friend
<jgould> Alsamixer works, but shows nothing is muted, if I try to go to prefrences, it has to wait for the sound system to respond. (which it doesn't)
<Cheri703> :/
<jgould> Tis going to take a reboot to fix
<Cheri703> rawr rawr rawr
<jgould> silly computers
<canthus13> jgould: Silly suspend. :(
<jgould> That too, canthus13
<canthus13> jgould: suspend can break lots of stuff.
<jgould> Debian 6 looks like Ubuntu...
<canthus13> Ubuntu looks like Debian.
<canthus13> ...or did, anyway.
<jgould> With the execption of Color schemes, Gnome in Debian looks like Gnome in Ubuntu
<jgould> Debain doens't add the first user to the sudoers file?
 * jgould ponders...
<jgould> canthus13: do you shut down your laptop every time or what do you do?
<Cheri703> I'm not especially tired, I'm just really bored -_-
<Cheri703> so I'm contemplating sleep, but not because I need to :/
<jgould> I'm bored too, Cheri703... I'm just randomly installing things...
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> I have a spreadsheet to redo, but I'll be doing that tomorrow or later
<Cheri703> I'm watching some kind of dumb tv show
<jgould> There is nothing on TV if you don't have cable.  So I'm just playing on the computer
<jgould> well that was great...  I fat fingered my Unemployment claim....
<Cheri703> I don't have cable or even an antenna, I download/stream shows
<jgould> ah.  that is one way to do ti
 * jgould hoots like an owl
<Cheri703> o.O
<jgould> I'm bored, what can I say...
 * jgould ponders converting the Mac Mini in to a secondary server to do things like video encoding on...
<Cheri703> go for it
<jgould> if it looses it's head, I can snatch the monitor as an external for the Macbook
<Cheri703> yeah, headless is nice
<jgould> The primary server is headless... although,  I think the macbook needs restarted as it just decided to stop responding to input...
<Cheri703> nice
<jgould> good thing i could still swtich to a console..
 * jgould blinks
<jgould> My grub screen looks like the screen from Debian 6
<Cheri703> I don't know what that looks like
<jgould> It has a globe as the background... I don't have debian 6 on here,  just Ubuntu.  (Debian 6 is installed in a Virtualbox
<Cheri703> weird
<jgould> I knows
<jgould> Intresting... Every CD I have refuses to boot the MAc Mini
 * jgould is confused
<jgould> Finally
<jgould> I hate dealing with the govenrment
<deejoe> rugged individualism, going it on your own, without help from taxpayers, does have a certain romantic appeal.
<deejoe> but then one gets led to do bizarre things like drink colloidal silver and such.
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> I managed a scroll and changed *why* I was filing for unemployment...
<deejoe> jgould: as for the Mac mini, what CDs do you have, and what model mini?
 * deejoe has a bit of experience with Macs, both PPC and Intel
<deejoe> also, we're talking Linux here, right?  Not MacOS?
<jgould> It's a Mini2,1, and name a Disk that I have for Ubuntu... I finally got it to work
<jgould> It's running 10.04 LTS Server now
<jgould> Heh... Shockwave Crashed...
<canthus13> Shockwave?
<jgould> it's part of flash, and Chrome was complaining about it...
<jgould> Looks like a good day to stay home and stay in... This overturned truck on 270 has all the traffic around us screwed up
<canthus13> I didn't realize shockwave was integrated into flash...
<deejoe> interesting that the wikipedia Mac mini page has no specs for PowerPC minis
<thafreak> MORNING
<thafreak> err...i guess it's not morning no mo
<jgould> I don't know what I would have had running that was shockwave
<jgould> This one is an Intel Mini.  From Mid 2007.
<jgould> Ugh... Headache
<thafreak> http://finance.yahoo.com/family-home/article/112769/like-button-follows-users-wsj
<thafreak> So...anyone use any kind of filtering proxy type deal?
<jgould> Nope
 * jgould wishes that he didn't have to turn on the external monitor in the settings when he plugged it in
<thafreak> Something like untangle...
<Cheri703> jgould: I have a script + Launcher for my external monitor :)
<jgould> My neighbor is an idiot
<jgould> she claims she can smell what ever chemical this truck was carrying
<jgould> Ok... I'm starting to get sleep
<jgould> y
<Derath-Srvr> hi all
<Unit193> Howdy Derath-Srvr!
<Unit193> How is it?
<Derath-Srvr> sigh... been better
<Derath-Srvr> heat pump died...
<Derath-Srvr> thankfully won't need heat soon, but either 1k to repair or 5.5k to replace whole system inside and out
<Unit193> That really doesn't seem good... Do you have AC?
<Derath-Srvr> Thankfully...
<Derath-Srvr> which is the odd part as well, it's a heat pump system, so ac and heat are same unit
<Derath-Srvr> just a valve that reverses the flow...
<thafreak> canthus13: what nx client do you use?
<thafreak> seems the only one that actually works is nomachine's...
<canthus13> thafreak: Nomachine's NX client.
<thafreak> Looking through some of my old stuff...I found a brief proposal for a file sharing protocol that I wrote up...sonds basically like how TOR works...
<thafreak> the timestamp on my stuff is 2001...TOR came around in 2002...
<thafreak> man, if I only had the drive like paultag to work on these ideas i had...
<paultag> thafreak: just do it!
<thafreak> haha, I don't think I'm really into p2p file sharing anymore...that was like 10 years ago I wrote that paultag
<thafreak> and if I could "just do it" back then...it's a wee bit harder now :)
<paultag> thafreak: well I know, I'm just saying, you's a smart guy
<paultag> if you have an idea, chances are it's a good one
<paultag> and you should do it, because good ideas make me happy
<paultag> in fact when I hear good ideas, my brain releases tons of happy chemicals that make me like that person more
<Derath-Srvr> lol There's a lot that makes you happy lol
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: mostly just good ideas and patches
<paultag> also this one girl last night, but that's about it
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<paultag> for some reason I love when people explain things to me
<paultag> it's like a mental love party
<Derath-Srvr> Been debating on the council thing...
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: go for it!
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: there is literally no downside. if you don't wait it, you don't have to take it
<Derath-Srvr> Yeah, was thinking about that... at first I was thinking, if I was nominated I'd run with it...
<Derath-Srvr> Still dunno tho...
<Cheri703> I need to update my wiki and submit an "about me" to the list
<paultag> Cheri703: Derath-Srvr: Rock it out!
<paultag> BRB, just thought of a really awesome idea
<paultag> I need to implement it, BRB
<canthus13> thafreak: I2P is an encrypted P2P.
<canthus13> Well, it has encrypted P2P, anyway.
<Unit193> I would say I'm going to vote for an IRC person :)
<Cheri703> ?
<Unit193> Council person from IRC ( Derath-Srvr or Cheri703 )
<Cheri703> ah, ok
 * Cheri703 reminds Unit193 that she gave him stickers ;D
<Cheri703> kidding kidding
 * Unit193 needs to check out the others before I actually vote...
<Cheri703> mmmhm ;)
<Unit193> Cheri703: I'll only do it for cookies ;)
<Cheri703> hmmm.....wonder when the official vote day is...may have to bake for the next ubuntu hour
<Cheri703> so I want it to be tomorrow already...I've been antsy waiting for this nook announcement
<Unit193> Right now we just have SMK, Cheri703 and maybe Derath-Srvr?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-05-24
<Unit193> Cheri703: Lubuntu is looking to integrate accessibilty in! (Looking for a liasion now)
<Cheri703> ah, nice
<Cheri703> go to #ubuntu-accessibility and say that :)
 * Cheri703 is moving furniture :)
<Unit193> Cheri703: No, not my place! They are going to email the ML
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> I put the word out in the channel
<Unit193> I was just telling you because you're part of that team, not to ask if you want to...
<Cheri703> no worries :)
 * jgould puts ear plugs in and a blindfold on
<Unit193> So we can tolk about him behind his back?
<jgould> I have a damn migrane
<Unit193> Eh... I heard those are not fun...
<jgould> No they aren't...  I have coffee now, so maybe that will help.  Havent' had a cup in about 4 days...
<jgould> MAn people are stupid
 * Unit193 is still here ya know? ;)
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> I'm reading the comments on this tractor-trailer accident this morning on the west side of columbus.  Some of the comments are pissing me off.  people do not understand how controlled that indrusty is.  I mean the drivers have to log when they stop to take a piss for God's sake...
<jgould> Also,  if Gnome crashes on me one more time, I'm going to pull my hair out
<Unit193> How much do you have left?
<jgould> Uhhh..  Not much
<jgould> :)
<jgould> Clark county, and the two north of Clark are under a tornado warning...
<jgould> That line is predicted to be near you and Cheri703 within 60 minutes
<Unit193> jgould: Sweet! Thanks for the info...
<Unit193> Cheri703: Did ya read the email? ;)
<jgould> Welcome
<Cheri703> which?
 * Cheri703 didn't get an email?
<Unit193> From Phill Whiteside
 * jgould creates dinner
<Cheri703> hmm...no?
 * Unit193 joins jgould 
<Unit193> Cheri703: To: ubuntu-accessibility@lists.ubuntu.com
<Cheri703> hmm...I didn't get it
<Cheri703> I'm on the list, but...
<Unit193> (My list got it by CC )
<Unit193> Cheri703: Sure you didn't get it?? https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/msg03994.html
<Cheri703> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-accessibility/2011-May/date.html
<Unit193> Might it need approval?
<Cheri703> no clue
<Unit193> Yes it does
<Cheri703> Just hit a minute ago :)
<Unit193> Figures...
<jgould> damn strms
<Unit193> Cheri703: What do you think? Want to try? ;)
<Cheri703> haven't read it yet
<Unit193> Howdy dmcglone1
<dmcglone1> Hi Unit193
<dmcglone1> what up?
<Unit193> Doctor Who
<dmcglone1> Doctor Who, Who?
<dmcglone1> ;-)
<Unit193> Knock, knock
<dmcglone1> Who's there?
<Unit193> Doctor
<dmcglone1> LOL
<dmcglone1> Doctor Who?
<Unit193> :D
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> Always annoys me when they leave you with a cliffhanger. :/
<Unit193> I LOVE that one...
<dmcglone1> what show canthus13?
<Unit193> canthus13: Latest?
<dmcglone1> I got one for you Unit193
<dmcglone1> a woman got caught stealing a can of peaches
<canthus13> the latest Dr. Who episode.
<dmcglone1> when she went to court the judge ask her how many peaches were in the can
<dmcglone1> the woman replied 8 your honor
<dmcglone1> so the judge said, well you are hereby sentenced to 8 days in prison
<dmcglone1> then all the sudden her husband jumped up and said, she also stole a can of peas
<canthus13> Heh. cute.
<Unit193> Looks like we are getting the storm...
<dmcglone1> blind man walks into a bar and starts swinging his dog over his head by it's leash
<dmcglone1> bartender said "what are you doing" sir
<dmcglone1> guy said "ah just looking around"
<jgould> "Were those wind speeds estmated or recorded?" "I think the peak was 78 MPH"  (That's not what he asked...)
<dmcglone1> ity
<dmcglone1> oops
<dmcglone1> it's pretty bad here
<dmcglone1> I live close to scioto downs and the news just said something about their power lines were knocked down
<dmcglone1> A sure sign the recession has hit:
<dmcglone1> If the bank returns your check marked "Insufficient Funds," you call them and ask if they meant you or them.
 * jgould is hungry
<Unit193> "Launchpad bug 784020 in Xubuntu Website "download page lies about disk size requirements" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784020"
<canthus13> Sounds like Xubuntu is hungry, too.
<Unit193> canthus13: It's the installer...
<jgould> I love the phasing
<jgould> er phrasing
<Unit193> The ubiquity installer itself sets a hard requirement of 4.4G and Xubuntu is caught in that, the alternative installer should not be impacted by the same limitation, made a note about it on the site and doing some tests.
<Unit193> jgould: +1
<Unit193> Lubuntu folk found a way around that
<jgould> If I mess with my irc.conf file for weechat, that is where things like autoconnecting and what not are, correct (I'm thinking the answer is correct, as that seems to have all of the settings for such things in it...)
<dmcglone1> guys I need some help here. where does the comma go in this sentence?
<dmcglone1> create a dark cloud over her head so, armed with this information, I
<dmcglone1> is it: head, so
<canthus13> that's not a sentence.
<canthus13> that's a pile of words with 2 commas in it.
<dmcglone1> canthus that was part of it
<canthus13> Without the entire sentence, it's hard to tell.
<dmcglone1> hang on
<dmcglone1> Although it wasn't an easy decision, my main concern is the information that will be passed on with her into the next school year which may create a dark cloud over her head so, armed with this information, I plan to work with Amy during the summer break, and will make sure I do everything I can to see her to succeed in the 4th grade.
<canthus13> Hmm...
<dmcglone1> should I put the comma after "head" or after "so"
<dmcglone1> I'm pretty sure it would be after "so"
<canthus13> I'd put a semicolon between head and so
 * jgould agrees with canthus13
<dmcglone1> I agree
<canthus13> leave the comma after so.
<Cheri703> I would put a period after head, and start the new sentence with Armed
<dmcglone1> I've been freakin 20 years since I've had to sit down and write!
<Cheri703> otherwise, that's a LONG sentence
<canthus13> Probably the better way to go.
<dmcglone1> true Cheri703
<jgould> Hmm.. Good Point, Cheri703
 * jgould is a writer
<dmcglone1> Thanks, I'll take Cheri703 advise
<canthus13> dmcglone1: Just write 'Don't be messin' wit my kid. I be helpin' her fix her shit, yo.'
<Cheri703> \o/ I win!
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> kidding
<dmcglone1> LOL canthus13
<dmcglone1> 1,000 dollars to Cheri703
<Unit193> canthus13: +1
<Cheri703> woo!
<dmcglone1> canthus13: -1,000
 * Cheri703 will take cash or check
<dmcglone1> lol
 * canthus13 wouldn't take a check.
<jgould> LOL
<Cheri703> I'd wait til it cleared before spending any
<dmcglone1> Oh man, it's been like 25 years or so since I've had to do something like that :-/
<jgould> I'm testing something.  BRB
<dmcglone1> Well sent that E-Mail off
<dmcglone1> If y'all's wondering what that was about, the school is wanting to hold Amy back, because they think she's not ready for 4th grade because she has poor organisation skills but yet she gets good grades
<jgould> Sweet!
<Unit193> jgould: Bad timing
<jgould> Ive never had good organization skills... you should look at my house
<jgould> LOL Unit193
<jgould> dmcglone1: the sweet was because my settings worked, not becasue of what you said
<dmcglone1> they think that because next year she will be switching between 4 different classes, she will not succeed
<jgould> Actually, I take that back.  I'm organized, just not in a way that makes sense to most people
<dmcglone1> yeah I figured that one jgould :-)
<dmcglone1> exactly jgould
<dmcglone1> everyone has their own system
 * jgould is a pile person... But I can usually find what I need in the pile
<dmcglone1> the damn school trying to turn all these kids into government drones... LOL
<dmcglone1> You have hell to pay around here if you think differently... LOL
<jgould> I agree, dmcglone1
<dmcglone1> Fuck em' all, let god sort em out!
<dmcglone1> ;-)
<dmcglone1> canthus13: how old are your kids?
<jgould> canthus13: You never did answer my question about what you do if you don't suspend...  do you log out or shut down?
 * jgould blinks
<jgould> I just got an email from Netflix asking if a movie has arrived.  (it did, today) but it gives me the options for Tomorrow and After tomorrow...
<Unit193> jgould: He set you on /ignore ;)
 * dmcglone1 throws banana sat canthus13
<jgould> Unit193: :P
<dmcglone1> netflix must think your a psychic now
<jgould> apparently...
<jgould> Unit193: he must have dmcglone1 on /ignore as well...
<paultag> whyy
<paultag> dmcglone1 is funny
<Unit193> He put me on way back too... ;)
<jgould> why what, paultag
<dmcglone1> I've been down with my back all day today. I think I put it out yesterday when I took my son for a bike ride
<Unit193> paultag is back, hide!
 * paultag waves
<dmcglone1> Yo paultag
<paultag> oy dm
<paultag> yo dmcglone1 *
<paultag> fucking tab key
<dmcglone1> LOL
<jgould> LOL
 * Cheri703 is back
<jgould> Could be worse
<Unit193> Howdy paultag (don't know you very well...)
<Cheri703> was moving furniture earlier
<jgould> welcome back, Cheri703
<Cheri703> living room is more functional now
<paultag> Unit193: :)
<dmcglone1> Unit193: it's easy to get to know paultag, you only need to know the definition of "cool"
<jgould> I wish I had room to rearrange the freaking living room..
<paultag> dmcglone1: :P
<paultag> thanks :)
<Unit193> Maybe if I can go to OLF this year....
<dmcglone1> well paultag I preach it like I see it :-)
<paultag> dmcglone1: damn skippy
<jgould> Where is OLF?
<jgould> (and wehn?)
<paultag> c-bus
<dmcglone1> I will absolutely be at OLF this year.
<paultag> September
 * jgould strokes his chin
<dmcglone1> jgould: columbus convention center
<jgould> Oh, a venue I know like the back of my hand
<dmcglone1> If I'm not at OLF this year, someone please beat the crap out of my wife ;-)
<jgould> I can get from point A to point B in that place and never touch a common area...
 * paultag makes a joke about knowing the plam better
<jgould> LOL paultag
<dmcglone1> everybody it's time to eat, the fork has arrived
<Unit193> Howdy itsafork !
<jgould> Hey, Look, It's a spork... ;)
<itsafork> hey i dont have any kids...
<itsafork> that i'm aware of
<itsafork> jkjk
<jgould> LOl
<paultag> hey itsafork
<itsafork> how's everybody???
<paultag> itsafork: dandy, and yourself?
 * dmcglone1 has 3 kids :-)
<Unit193> We finally got a council person here! ;)
<jgould> I'm good
 * paultag thinks I don't
<itsafork> hey paultag, glad to hear. didn't you just graduate??
<paultag> he *
<paultag> itsafork: yessir!!
<dmcglone1> itsafork: hungary
<itsafork> i'm doing well
<itsafork> paultag: congrats!
<dmcglone1> congrats paultag, I knew you would make it
<paultag> itsafork: http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/230783_1455600390287_1241640883_31458164_5891133_n.jpg ← Like a boss!
<paultag> dmcglone1: thanks so much!
<paultag> itsafork: thank you!
<itsafork> paultag: june 25 is when i finish my masters, assuming i don't fail this course.... :/
<paultag> itsafork: rock on!!
<dmcglone1> paultag: wasn't it that pep talk I gave you that day you were down in the dumps ;-)
<paultag> dmcglone1: dude, totally was
<dmcglone1> lol
<paultag> itsafork: You'll rock it out
<itsafork> paultag: very nice sir! i love me a good pipe or cigar!
<paultag> dmcglone1: it was rough for a while
<paultag> itsafork: had me a scotch with that too
<paultag> oh shit, I have another
<paultag> who wants to join me :)
<paultag> and my ♥ song just came up on last.fm
<dmcglone1> paultag: think of it as an endurance test
<dmcglone1> and you won
<dmcglone1> :-)
<paultag> and just got off the phone with Facebook
<paultag> interviewing for a dev spot
<paultag> today's my day
<dmcglone1> facebook?
<jgould> I have two monitors runnign and I still don't have enough screen real estate
<paultag> Oh and this awesome girl I met yesterday
<paultag> dmcglone1: yeah :)
<paultag> jgould: dude, I know, man
<paultag> I had 3 for a while, and that was just enough
<paultag> I had two landscape and one longways
<paultag> it was great. API refs fit on the longways one really well
<jgould> Microsoft says next gen windows system coming next year
<paultag> who the fuck cares :)
<dmcglone1> oh hell speaking of facebook did you all hear about that new startup company like facebook, but you can charge for the content you post?
<paultag> dmcglone1: odd
<paultag> dmcglone1: interesting but odd
<paultag> not sure it'll catch on
<itsafork> dammit! the wife is suddenly having a party down stairs!
<paultag> itsafork: :D
<dmcglone1> Let me see if I can find it again
<paultag> itsafork: BTW, your wife is a sweetheart
<itsafork> how im i supposed to work on this damn thesis now!!!
<dmcglone1> Actually paultag they had a great idea
<canthus13> dmcglone1: banana sat? Fruit in space?
<paultag> not sure I ever said that
<paultag> dmcglone1: oh?
 * paultag waves to canthus13 
<dmcglone1> instead of facebook profitting of you, the poster profits too
<itsafork> paultag: thanks! she really is!!
<dmcglone1> brb
<paultag> No sope radio!!!
<paultag> soap, wow
<jgould> I wish I had the comptuer to power three monitors...  Perhaps I need to convert this desktop into the primary machine and then use the laptop as a mobile. (especially now that I've figured out rsync...
<paultag> dmcglone1: well yeah, but the thing is that FB lets you "repost" easy, leading to content rich pages
<paultag> dmcglone1: 98% of what's on reddit are re-posts (at least the popular stuff)
<itsafork> jgould: 3 is over kill. only need 2 & more workspaces!!!
<paultag> no one is going to repost "feeling depressed and doing drugs"
<paultag> they repost "lolcats!!!!"
<paultag> which is a repost
<jgould> I actually don't use workspaces 2-4...
<paultag> jgould: I use all 8 :)
<canthus13> Cheri703: Sully has his own facebook fanpage now... and a facebook account.
<Cheri703> heh
<jgould> (even though I've had mulitple desktops since MacOS 10.4 came out, I've never really used that feature of any OS)
<paultag> BRB smoking tobacco outside
<canthus13> paultag: eh... You smork?
<canthus13> ew.
<canthus13> nasty habit. :(I
<jgould> Smorking is bad for you....
<canthus13> paultag: I'll never kiss you.
<itsafork> paultag: don't worry i probably will...
 * Cheri703 won't kiss smokers either
<Cheri703> just fair warning ;)
<Unit193> I don't smork! ;)
 * jgould doesn't smork either
 * canthus13 quit several years ago, is kissable. :)
<paultag> ugh fucking rain
<paultag> No, I had a Cigar left over
<paultag> I don't smoke tobacco otherwise
<paultag> Erm, wait, Hookah
<paultag> Hookah and Cigars, that's it
<paultag> Nerds, on the whole, tend to not smoke as much as the general population, I've noticed
<canthus13> paultag: We're smarter than the general population.
<dmcglone1> paultag: I can't find the article, it was in the news
<jgould> We have better things to spend our money on.  XD
<paultag> canthus13: that's wicked true
<paultag> dmcglone1: np :)
<paultag> jgould: like new MoBos!
<canthus13> jgould: We have more expensive things to spend our money on. :/
<dmcglone1> I don't spend my money :-)
 * dmcglone1 is smart :-)
<canthus13> dmcglone1: Liar. you have girls.
<canthus13> There's no way you can avoid spending money.
<jgould> exactly.  alhtough, we can get by with older hardware in most cases because we run an OS that works and doesn't take 12GB of ram to run
<jgould> canthus13: Heh
<jgould> He said *He* doesn't spend his money,  the Mrs. does it for him. :)
<dmcglone1> lol canthus13
<dmcglone1> here's how spend thrifty I am, I am eating cereal with no milk because I'm out of milk and don't want to buy any
<dmcglone1> LOL
<jgould> Heh.  I've done that
<jgould> Intresting... the unemployment beurau's website returns a 404 error while returning a 404 error
<dmcglone1> thats cuz all the techs are unemployeed
<dmcglone1> :-/
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> It also uses Java Server Pages Which is probably running on IIS... I wouldn't trust windows as far a I could throw it
<Unit193> It's full of bugs so it would fly right off
<canthus13> jgould: Ohio's unemployment site is hopelessly overloaded. It does weird crap all the time.. and their phones have rolled over to sex chat lines when they were swamped before.
<jgould> That's why I call right at 8AM if I need to talk to someone
 * canthus13 fields complaints about them regularly.
<jgould> Downsides of what is actually 'seasonal employment'
<paultag> Oh right that reminds me
<paultag> thx :)
<dmcglone1> My job is safe.
<dmcglone1> even more so these days
<jgould> Mine is too, I just have a 2 month gap in the winter and a 2 month gap in the summer.
<dmcglone1> every time the economy goes bad it sends me more patients... LOL
<Cheri703> I need to get more clients :/
<dmcglone1> bad economy = more crazy people = more work for me
<dmcglone1> for those of you who are thinking what the hell, I work in Home Healthcare
<Cheri703> dmcglone1: do you do specialized stuff (like actual nursing cert) or general stuff (no special stuff)
<dmcglone1> HHA's give daily care and meds so the nurses don't have to show up as often
<Cheri703> hmm...ok
<dmcglone1> you don't have to have a nursing cert
<dmcglone1> HHA nurses come in once or twice a day and check on heath 26.00/hr
<Cheri703> dang
<Unit193> Not even STNA?
<dmcglone1> HHA's make anywhere from 13 to 15/ hr
<Cheri703> I've considered doing that in the past
<dmcglone1> Unit193: STNA's are being phased out these days
<dmcglone1> everything is now RN's
<Unit193> Sometimes you have to take that just to get other stuff...
<dmcglone1> not anymore
<dmcglone1> OSU doesn't employee STNA's anymore, all of them are RN's
<dmcglone1> I'm pretty sure it's not even tought in college anymore
<jgould> I know a nurse that is a BSN.  We started calling her a Bull Shit Nurse during the Arnold... Heh (Jokingly of course)
<Unit193> dmcglone1: I was talking a requirement to get in the program
<dmcglone1> right Unit193, The STNA program isn't a requirement anymore
<Unit193> Since when? (Might be the half baked local college crap...)
<dmcglone1> It's basically gone these days. it's either RN or nothing
<dmcglone1> My wife and a friend of mine worked at OSU and they were studying for their RN, and thats how we found out
<dmcglone1> My family also owns a healthcare company
<dmcglone1> My friggin life has revolved around healthcare. I started out working in Nursing home's when I was like 15
 * Unit193 won't give you a shower
<jgould> My grandmother worked for Riverside for 25 years (maybe it was longer than that, I know she retired from Riverside) and my aunt is an RN, so it runs in the family.  On my wife's side, her aunt is an EMT and her uncle is a Firefighter.  So on the whole, some of the conversations around the dinner table dont' even phase me any more... Like when we were eating during the Arnold and three of the nurses
<jgould> were talking about thing that they coudn't stand... I'll save you guys the squeemish stuff...
<dmcglone1> I feel ya jgould
<dmcglone1> after a while you get pretty accustomed to bodily fluids, etc, etc
<jgould> Yep
<dmcglone1> On the other hand my brother in law passes out when he sees a needle
<dmcglone1> LOL
<dmcglone1> I really really hate giving shots though
<Unit193> I don't like it when they poke me with them...
<dmcglone1> and checking sugar
<dmcglone1> but it's a job :-/
 * canthus13 knew a girl in college that fainted if you *said* needle.
<dmcglone1> dang
<canthus13> Of course, she fainted all the time...
<jgould> wow
<canthus13> very low blood pressure.
<canthus13> We got used to catching her and putting her feet up.
<dmcglone1> thats crazy
<canthus13> Yeah.. it'd freak people out when we were out in public.
<jgould> Hmm... What movie to watch
<canthus13> jgould: Clockwork Orange
<dmcglone1> I went to Devry and I ended up in healthcare, I got my A+ about 10 year ago to try and transition out of healthcare and that hasn't even happened
<dmcglone1> jgould: planes trains and automobils. it's hillarious
<jgould> I don't have either one of those
<dmcglone1> Chevy Chase and Dan Akroid and John Candy in that movie. so damn funny
<dmcglone1> It's a pretty old movie
<jgould> Hmm... I can't play a DVD :(
<dmcglone1> or Jack Nicholson in One Flew Over the Coo Coo's Nest
<Cheri703> :D Heard from a friend I hadn't heard from in like a month...
<jgould> Trying to install an i386 library on a amd64 system: Fail
<jgould> Ha! Take that you silly disk
<dmcglone1> jgould: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEZv0FUPtcc&feature=related
<jgould> eh
<jgould> er heh
<dmcglone1> thats one of the most hilarious movies I've ever seen
<jgould> I've always like Airplane!
<dmcglone1> it doesn't show where they go to pick up their trunk and their car burst into flames
<dmcglone1> only to find out their wallets are in the car
<dmcglone1> another really hilarious movie is A fine mess
<dmcglone1> speaking of movies, Jack Nicholson is the best in the biz :-)
<dmcglone1> gonna smoke me one more and I'm out
<jgould> Intresting... The Software Center says I don't have LibreOffice installed, but I do...
<dmcglone1> thats weird
<dmcglone1> Well I'm out. bye everyone
<dmcglone1> have a good one
<jgould> Ngiht dmcglone1
<Unit193> jgould: Synaptic? or dpkg -l |grep libreoffice?
<jgould> It was just hte launcher type thing that you can open and then open a new indiviual program...  Taht's all it was
<Cheri703> kobo just released a new model of e-reader, and tomorrow is the barnes & noble announcement about the nook, hoping the new nook will be awesome and inexpensive
<jgould> Cheri703: :D
<Cheri703> just need to get UDS reimbursement and then I'll be all set to buy one
<Cheri703> (no idea when that will show up)
<Cheri703> :/
<jgould> You get reimbursed for going to UDS?
<Cheri703> you get meals reimbursed when they're not provided (dinners)
<jgould> ah
<Cheri703> I had some money left over from what was set aside for the trip, though I've spent some of that. With what's left, and what's getting reimbursed, I'm buying an e reader
<Cheri703> hoping it comes soon...
<Cheri703> forms are due by 6/15, so I'm not sure if turning it in early (sent mine last week) will get the reimbursement sooner, or if they'll process all of the payments after
<canthus13> bah. fecking financial aid was denied because my wife defaulted... on 2 freaking dollars.
<Cheri703> :( :(
<canthus13> a freaking rounding error. :/
<jgould> That sucks, canthus13
<jgould> canthus13: do you shut down your system rather than suspend it?
<jgould> Heh,  I just remotly ejected a disc on the primary server and the dog's head snapped up and looked into the kitchen where the server sits...
<Unit193> jgould: I don't think you will ever get that answer...
<jgould> Maybe not, Unit193
<jgould> Hmm... I think my blood sugar is dropping...
<Cheri703> heh, mine is too...just got a granola bar
 * jgould grabs a bowl of frosted flakes
<Unit193> Cheri703: Working on your bio and/or wiki? (Got email about Derath missing his chance)
<Cheri703> :/ yeah, I have to work on that
<Cheri703> I am not so good at writing stuff about myself
<Unit193> You saw mine... That's all I could com up with (NO idea what else to put)...
<Cheri703> I need to finish a few projects first :) then I can put them up
 * jgould enjoys his frosted flakes
<Cheri703> http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2011/05/24/the-most-awesome-mobile-food-truck-of-all-time-the-grillenium-falcon-pic/
<Cheri703> is it weird to email the list at 2:30am? Oh well, already did :)
<jgould> Heh
<Unit193> I'll read it (and half the rest on IRC)
<Cheri703> ?
<Cheri703> (and half the rest on IRC)  ?
<Unit193> Half the people on IRC are up late (Even if they don't speak)
<Cheri703> ahh, o,k
<Cheri703> *ok
 * Unit193 hasn't seen BiosElement....
<jgould> Taht's true Unit193
<jgould> we are a group that is up late
 * Unit193 shouldn't be...
<jgould> Neither should I
<Unit193> You seem to be up ALL night... I'm just up 'til about 4
<Unit193> I need to get Kubuntu back installed again...
<jgould> My schedule has flipped from when I was working to my natrual sleep cycle
<jgould> I love being able to work on three diffrent machines without changing my work location
 * jgould is sleepy
<jgould> Night everyone
<Unit193> Have a good rest
<jgould> bah... can't sleep
<Unit193> Haha!
<jgould> :P
<jgould> I tried.  Couldn't get comfortable or fall asleep
<Unit193> My turn to try...
<Unit193> Alright! See you later (today)!
<jgould> Later
<jgould> I hope you have better luck than I do
<Unit193> I will on that part (I'm just about brain dead...)
<jgould> hmm intresting...  if I'm in the Mac OS, I don't have write premissions on my NFS exports
<Derath-Srvr> Don't think I missed my chance, if someone really wanted me up there, I would have been nominated :)
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: wrrrrong!
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: No one has ever nominated anyone else in Ohio
<paultag> it's a balsy move right now
<paultag> if you wanted it, you should have gone for it
 * Derath-Srvr shrugs
<Derath-Srvr> Sorry, but that's how I feel about it...
<Derath-Srvr> I wouldn't normally nominate myself for much of anything, but I'll accept or deny nominations based on whether I would want to do it in the first place...
<Derath-Srvr> but that's just me
 * jgould is not sure what thinks of KDE
 * Derath-Srvr likes KDE
<jgould> I installed it in a VM to play wiht
<Derath-Srvr> it's my normal desktop... slightly modified, I changed the app launcher to the old style (win2k like, rather than the xp/vista look), a custom superkaramba, and a script that fetches an image for my wallpaper
<Derath-Srvr> And added a couple widgets (folderview, quickfolder [I think that's what it's called], and the shutdown/lock buttons
<jgould> I can't get Kontact to pull my mail down from Gmail...
<Derath-Srvr> Dunno that one... I use t-bird
<Derath-Srvr> and I think kmail is the kde mail client, kontact I think is just the address book
<thafreak> So I have this vps in chicago with unmetered 10mbit connection...
<thafreak> got me thinking...
<thafreak> I could have it proxy everything to my house on a weird port...and no one would know
<thafreak> So I set up an experiment...
<thafreak> I have php running in fast-cgi mode at my house...and I have the vps in chicago connected to it via stunnel, so it's ssl encrypted
<thafreak> and the webserver on the vps can actually use the php process from my basement...
<thafreak> definately worth the $2/month...
<paultag> fast-cgi rules
<paultag> thafreak: whoh, that's kinda a badass idea
<thafreak> luckily, i get about 36ms ping between my house and the chicago vps...so it's actually somewhat responsive
<paultag> thafreak: you could actually make that transparent if you replaced the php-cgi binary with php-cgi.real, and added the remote instance dealo in the php-cgi
<paultag> thafreak: that's badass
<paultag> I'd love to try that with CPU intensive scripts and a few local machines
<thafreak> Now if this hosting company could just hire enough people to keep up with requests for new vps's...I'd be really happy
<paultag> ssh php@machine.domain.tld php-cgi
<paultag> thafreak: :)
<thafreak> nah, don't bother with ssh...
<thafreak> use stunnel
<paultag> mm
<thafreak> it can do certificate verification to only allow certain clients to connect
<_bbb_> which company
<thafreak> w2servers is the vps hosting provider
<thafreak> I ordered one vps...played with it a bit, then ordered 2 more...the 2 more haven't been set up yet (almost a week and a half later)
<paultag> dang
<thafreak> yeah...and they have a policy...don't spam the ticket system...or they'll cancel your accounts
<thafreak> otherwise I'd keep pinging them like what the hell...
<paultag> thafreak: these dudes sound odd
<thafreak> I hope they atleast adjust the renewal date to be 1 year from when they actually provision my instnaces, and not the 1 year from when I paid
<_bbb_> no vps for you    come back two weeks
<paultag> thafreak: for sure
<thafreak> they're charging $2-$3/month (if you pay 1 year at a time), and unmetered bandwidth...
<paultag> thafreak: this sounds like a scam
<thafreak> they're getting tons of orders...mostly fraudaulent and malicious people
<paultag> thafreak: that's too fucking good
<paultag> how much is in the vps cpu/ram side?
<thafreak> 512mb of ram
<thafreak> 1 cpu
<thafreak> 1.33ghz equivalent
<thafreak> they stopped taking paypal orders because aparently malicious users liked using paypal
<paultag> what the shit
<paultag> that's pretty boss
<thafreak> Think about it though...if you were a blackhat...
<thafreak> I think most are only $6/month if you do month to month...
<thafreak> set up a phony paypal, buy a server for amonth, launch attacks against AWS accounts...then take those over...
<thafreak> it's gotta be tough to sort through who's legit and who's not...
<thafreak> I mean take me for example...I have a business and a legitimate need...BUT, my website is a "coming soon" thing, and has been like that for years...
<thafreak> I'd seem shady if you didn't know me
<jgould> I don't know you, therefore you don't exist.  :)
<thafreak> but honestly, I really have no need for a legitimate website right now...I don't want new customers yet
<paultag> thafreak: you seem shady and I know you
<paultag> thafreak: you should see how much bandwidth they actually let you suck up
<paultag> thafreak: run a torrent client and seed all the Ubuntu ISOs
<Derath-Srvr> hehe
<Cheri703> Nook announcement event starts in 8 minutes! watching live blogging of it
<Cheri703> SUPER excited :D
<Derath-Srvr> Okay, can I get a brief of what's happening with that? I've heard that it's happening, but not what it is
<_bbb_> slow new day? =P
<thafreak> wait...what about nook?
<Cheri703> this is the ONLY leak that I've seen (I've been checking) and it was last night: http://news.cnet.com/tipster-new-nook-is-the-simple-touch-reader/8301-17938_105-20065525-1.html?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=Crave&dlvrit=140907
<Cheri703> so we'll see how accurate it is
<Cheri703> I think it sounds great so far
<Cheri703> (at least based on the leak
<Cheri703> )
<Cheri703> live blog: http://news.cnet.com/b-n-gets-set-to-launch-new-nook-live-blog/8301-17938_105-20065406-1.html
<thafreak> so it's just an ereader?
<Cheri703> yeah, update of the original nook
<Cheri703> which is exactly what I want
<Cheri703> I want e-ink, NOT lcd
<Cheri703> "just an ereader" HA, nothing "JUST" about it! ;)
<thafreak> will it support google's book store though, or is it B&N only?
<thafreak> Wow, you're really excited Cheri703!
<Cheri703> hehe
<Cheri703> no idea on the book store
<Cheri703> I am excited thafreak
<_bbb_> e-ink should boost battery life no?
<Cheri703> I have a lot of ebooks / pdfs that I want to read, but I can't read for more than 20 minutes on computer screen without major headaches
<Cheri703> _bbb_: hopefully
<Cheri703> it won't (according to the article) have the mini-lcd at the bottom, so hoping for better battery
<Cheri703> the new kobo reader was announced yesterday too
<Cheri703> I don't need a tablet (at least not at this point), my phone and netbook have me covered, so the nook color is NOWHERE on my list. I want something I can READ on, not play angry birds ;)
<thafreak> haha...I got a tablet for angry birds...
<thafreak> and to check email from the couch...
<_bbb_> which
<Cheri703> my netbook does that for me thafreak :)
<thafreak> bah, my netbook takes too long to start up
 * Cheri703 uses suspend
<thafreak> battery dies eventually...
<Cheri703> plug is by the couch
<thafreak> not like the tablet...sucker will go for days
<thafreak> well, the funny thing is, my tablet has a bigger/better screen than my netbook :)
<jgould> I keep loosing system functions by using suspend
<thafreak> plus it's more of a wife pleaser...I think she'd hate my netbook
<thafreak> plus it's crunchbang with an encrypted disk...so it's not the fastest thing in the world
<Cheri703> eh, some people love tablets
<Cheri703> I don't think I'd really gain much functionality that I'm lacking
<Cheri703> it's not a such big gap for me between phone and netbook uses that I need to purchase another device
<thafreak> no, I'm not gaining functionality...it's more of a convience thing really...
<_bbb_> which tablet
<thafreak> i have the acer iconica
<jgould> Don't have to wait on the laptop to boot, and you can stil do most of what you do on the comptuer on it
<Cheri703> well, thafreak, I mean "usefulness" as far as "situations that it would be significantly better/easier/whatever to NOT pull out the netbook or deal with itty bitty phone screen"
<thafreak> yeah, I still check my email on my phone...but I'm considering dumping the android phone...depends on how much I can substitute a wifi only tablet for it
<thafreak> I refuse to type emails on the phone though...that's just too painful
<Cheri703> I know someone who uses the samsung galaxy tab as her phone completely, just uses speaker or a headset all the time
<thafreak> I think my tablet doesn't have bluetooth though surprisingly...
<Cheri703> she has a corded one too
<Cheri703> the galaxy tab has a spot for a sim though too
<jgould> Great if your on a GSM netowrk
<Cheri703> yup
<thafreak> I was thinking of getting a smaller tablet....i dunno...sometimes I think I have too much crap
<jgould> I know I have too much crap
<thafreak> this weekend, I was working on laptops for my in-laws company...
<thafreak> there were litterally 4 laptops on in my house at the same time...plus my pc in the library I think was also on
<thafreak> and that was just on the main floor of the house...basement is a whole other mess...
<thafreak> I did manage to virtualize on more machine lastnight and power off the old physicaly hardware...
<jgould> that will help the power bill
<thafreak> haha...not sure much will help my power bill...unless I get the rest of the stuff shutdown...
<jgould> I just went to log into AT&T's website and typed my SSN rather than my phone number...
<thafreak> I've got atleast 3 more machines to finish moving stuff off of...
<thafreak> ouch
<jgould> I fixed it before I submitted the form though...  Too much time on ODJFS's website (worthless POS that it is)
<Cheri703> battery live up to TWO MONTHS!
<Cheri703> *LIFE
 * jgould blinks
<jgould> AT&T wants more for a refurbished Atrix than they do for a new one... I think something is wrong ther
<thafreak> atrix seems like a decent compromise....too bad it's at&t only
<thafreak> course pretty soon if I don't leave tmobile, I'll be an at&t customer anyway
<Cheri703> jgould: for the nook
<jgould> We had some... Issues with Verizon....
<jgould> I know, Cheri703.  I was blinking at AT&T's website
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<jgould> thafreak: that's if the FCC and FTC let the merger go though...
<jgould> Anyone have an HTC Aria?
<_bbb_> vision..
<Derath-Srvr> Evo here
<jgould> any one know if the aria is useable as a wifi hotspot?
<_bbb_> like tethering? im sure
<_bbb_> unless carrier forbids / not rooted
<_bbb_> youd just need the right app then
<_bbb_> or gingerbread
<_bbb_> http://www.hoopples.com/
<_bbb_> oops
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> It shipped with 2.1, and was later upgraded to 2.2 (Yero or something like that...)
<jgould> I'll be back in a bit
<Cheri703> _bbb_: lucky that was an innocuous link ;)
 * Cheri703 is SUPER EXCITED about this new nook
<_bbb_> yeah
<_bbb_> phew
<_bbb_> heh
<_bbb_> its taco tueday.. heading there tonight
 * jgould knows what phone he's going to get
<canthus13> yay.
 * canthus13 is going to stick witht he same piece of crap phone he has until it dies.
<Cheri703> canthus13: I'm going to be keeping mine for a while as well
<Cheri703> though parents are going to buy me a new nook! WOO!
<paultag> Cheri703: woohoo!!
<paultag> Cheri703: What's the deal with the new Nooks?
<paultag> Cheri703: should I get one?
<Cheri703> http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/24/barnes-and-noble-announces-new-nook/
<Cheri703> it's e-ink
 * paultag hugs Cheri703 
<Cheri703> but it's awesome
<Cheri703> :)
<Cheri703> I'm excited
<paultag> whoh whoh
<paultag> Cheri703: touch e-ink?
<paultag> the fuck!!
<Cheri703> yep
<Cheri703> it looks pretty sweet
<Cheri703> it is 6.5x5x.47" !
<Cheri703> teeeeeny
<paultag> Cheri703: I wonder how hard that will be to Jailbreak
<Cheri703> yeah, I'm curious as well, it's running android 2.1
<paultag> Cheri703: I want to put an app on it to digest content
<Cheri703> what do you mean?
<paultag> Cheri703: video looks rad
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> definitely
<paultag> Cheri703: I want it to fetch new info from my server and show it to me
<Cheri703> did you see the pic of the back of the nook?
<Cheri703> ahh
<Cheri703> it's all contoured and semi-grippy
<paultag> I want to have it show all my VCS status stuff and all sorts of other things
<Cheri703> which is awesome
<paultag> Cheri703: +1
<Cheri703> I can't wait for the 3rd party accessories to be available, I'm NOT paying a butt-ton of money for a case
<paultag> Cheri703: aye
<paultag> wow refresh is much much better
<paultag> they totally cache that stuff
<paultag> Cheri703: I think i'll wait until I'm sure that I can hack it
<Cheri703> understandable
<Cheri703> I'm sure there will be reports out about it :)
<paultag> Cheri703: does that have the free 3G as well?
<Cheri703> no 3g on these
<Cheri703> BUT free wifi at at&t hotspots
<paultag> humm
<paultag> that's a bummer
<Cheri703> eh, for me not so bad, I can tether with my phone :)
<paultag> yeah, aye. My phone craps out on that, not to mention when I had my droid it would burn battery
<Cheri703> mine does burn out quickly, BUT honestly, I shouldn't need wifi / internet that often
<Cheri703> I'll load it up at home and go
<paultag> aye
<paultag> see I want to carry it, mostly "off", and pull it out when I have a minute to check pending stuff
<paultag> and I want it to auto-fetch, I hate waiting
<paultag> Cheri703: I wish nook would totally embrace the F/OSStards
<paultag> Cheri703: they could have such a huge community putting out some amazing stuff
<jgould> what do you have now, paultag
<Cheri703> yeah, email them :)
<paultag> jgould: iPad, it does about 40% of what I'd like a tablet to do
<paultag> Cheri703: I wish! :)
<paultag> They'd totally not listen
<Cheri703> go for it! if enough people did, perhaps they'd consider it
<jgould> I meant phone wise
<paultag> but it does those 40% well
<Cheri703> or even a more expensive rooted version or something
<paultag> jgould: and old blackberry, I had an Android G1 before
<paultag> Cheri703: aye
<paultag> jgould: I'm so old-school with phones
<jgould> I hate my blackBerry
<Cheri703> paultag: I'm told that my UDS reimbursement should arrive 10 days after submitting it (so mid-late next week), and the nook hits stores on 6/10, so I'm going to call local B&N next wed/thurs, then go in and check it out hands-on
<Cheri703> :)
<Cheri703> iiiiinteresting: http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2011/05/24/the-new-nook-has-a-stylus/
<canthus13> meh. Just give me a palm pre.. (pre+.. whatever. as long as it has WebOS. )
<Cheri703> paultag: also these videos: http://blog.the-ebook-reader.com/2011/05/24/new-nook-revealed-the-simple-touch-reader-specs-and-videos/
<paultag> Cheri703: woot!!!
<paultag> Cheri703: thanks for that link, it looks pretty rad :)
<Cheri703> yeah, I'm excited :)
<paultag> Cheri703: I wonder how hard it will be to jailbreak it
<Cheri703> how hard was the nook color?
<paultag> if it's fairly simple, I'm so buying one
<paultag> Cheri703: at first, not hard, just pop it open and reflash the internal SD card that you can remove
<paultag> Cheri703: eventually you could break it via software olny
<paultag> only, rather
<Cheri703> hmm....k
<Cheri703> iirc, android 2.1 wasn't terribly difficult to root, depending on device of course
<paultag> Cheri703: yar
<thafreak> paultag: where you going? You get a job offer somewhere, or just going home?
 * deejoe watches for paultag's answer
<Cheri703> He graduated
<thafreak> right, and I'm wondering why NEO isn't good enough for him now :)
<paultag> Oh sorry, I had a locked screen
<paultag> thafreak: I love NEO so much, I wish I could stay, but I have no job, so I'm working for my dad until I find work
<thafreak> it's cool....we understand
<thafreak> what happened with google?
<paultag> thafreak: made it 4 interviews :)
 * Derath-Srvr sighs
<paultag> thafreak: just had interview 2 with Derpbook, and 1 with Amazon
<thafreak> wow...did you get an in person?
<paultag> thafreak: narp
<Derath-Srvr> I never heard from them...
<paultag> also working on Boston College too
<thafreak> what derpbook?
<deejoe> paultag: have you gone east yet?
<paultag> thafreak: facebook :)
<paultag> deejoe: on Thursday
<thafreak> ah
<deejoe> drive, or fly?
<paultag> deejoe: fly
<deejoe> bah.
<deejoe> oh well
 * deejoe was angling for a paultag tour
<paultag> deejoe: I'll make it a point to get out there in the next year or so, if I'm still out east
<paultag> deejoe: need to check out -us-ny for myself, pay the hackerspace a vidit
<paultag> visit
<deejoe> yar
<paultag> thafreak: I love NEO, I'm really sad to be leaving
<paultag> but I should hear back from BC and Facebook soon
<paultag> Amazon's going to be a no-go
<Derath-Srvr> Company I work for has some opening, provided you don't mind working on Windows as well as Linux/AIX...
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: thanks! I'll shoot you an email if BC/FB falls through, I'd hate to have you stick yourself out for me if I'm waiting on those two :)
<Derath-Srvr> Understandable...
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: it's kinda funny, for some reason, I did not apply to any of them, they all had my resume, which was boss
<Derath-Srvr> Been debating on advertising it in LoCo, since most of the work is in Win/IIS...
<Cheri703> bc?
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: go for it, I don't think anyone would complain :)
<paultag> Cheri703: Boston College
<Cheri703> ah, read back
<Cheri703> :)
<paultag> :)
<Derath-Srvr> Well, if anyone in the Columbus area, or willing to work in Cols needs a job...
<Derath-Srvr> know anyone that's good with Checkpoint?
<Derath-Srvr> And other firewall configs?
<paultag> I don't :(
<Derath-Srvr> That's for a different position...
<paultag> I got all my friends on that Linux train early, so none of us know jack about Windows
<Derath-Srvr> We still have plenty of System Engineer positions (software install/config/troubleshoot)
<Cheri703> I want a tech job but I'm not a programmer :/
<Cheri703> and I don't want to move unless absolutely necessary
<Derath-Srvr> lol Without moving, it's a long commute, but our VP, and one of the SysEngrs both commute from Ashland
<Cheri703> heh, carpool!
<Derath-Srvr> And I commute from Dayton to Cols
<Cheri703> though I'd love a telecommuting job
<Derath-Srvr> telecommuting isn't used too much, unless necessary... at least for SysEngrs, Project Managers on the other hand are completely mobile, and travel a LOT
<Cheri703> yeah
<Unit193> That was one heck of a scrollback...
<thafreak> Cheri703: you ever set the time on a vcr?
<Cheri703> yup...?
<thafreak> then you're a programmer :)
<Cheri703> heh, I dabbled with python a bit, but I have little interest in programming overall
<Cheri703> I just ask my brother to program stuff for me :)
<Cheri703> though a friend of mine is going to send me an arduino, so that will be interesting
<Cheri703> hoping I can do some stuff with that
<thafreak> neat...whatever it takes to get you intereseted
<Unit193> locobot_1 seems to be timing out like crazy...
<Cheri703> heh, showed my mom the nook, she's curious about it
<Cheri703> will let her play with it when she visits in july
<Cheri703> wow what a website: http://pirateprinting.com/
<_bbb_> shiver me timbers
<Unit193> Dr Who already had that episode...
<Cheri703> yeah....
<Unit193> We are going to be short one paulta(g)
<Unit193> Anyone want to test the OS bodhi_zazen made? I can give you the link or you can join #Zenix
<paultag> Unit193: :)
<paultag> go Zenix :)
<Unit193> paultag: I've been testing since early beta for him
<paultag> Unit193: I had a hand in every version except this one
<paultag> Unit193: how's ibuclaw these days?
<paultag> ah, I'll say hi
<Unit193> paultag: I don't know him as well, but he's still there...
<paultag> Unit193: oh shoot, bodhi does not like me right now
<Derath-Srvr> Did he see how many times you've dropped the fbomb paultag?
<Unit193> paultag: Really? I guess ibuclaw isn't on right now
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: yes, actually. That's why
<paultag> Unit193: No worries :)
 * Derath-Srvr falls from shock
<Derath-Srvr> Honestly didn't expect that to be the reason lol
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: lol it was :)
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: he told me to stop using that language in here, so I started swearing in German
<Derath-Srvr> LMAO
<paultag> :P
<canthus13> paultag: Eh? Yer leaving us?
<paultag> canthus13: yar :'(
<canthus13> Bummer. :/
<paultag> totally
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-05-25
<TheErk> Holla
<Cheri703> woo for a water bill $25 less than what is budgeted for!
<TheErk> WOO!!!
<Cheri703> :)
 * jgould wanders in
<Cheri703> o/ jgould
<jgould> Any bill that is less than you expect is a good thing
<jgould> \o Cheri703
<Cheri703> definitely
<jgould> I really liked it when our Cell phone bill was $50 rather than $200 one time
<TheErk> This one time a prostitute gave me half off for forgetting the toaster.
 * jgould blinks
<jgould> Eh?
 * Cheri703 doesn't want to know
 * jgould ponders dinner
 * jgould turns on NCIS
 * Unit193 will NOT watch NCIS
<jgould> Why?
<Unit193> jgould: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8qgehH3kEQ Title: YouTube - NCIS 2 IDIOTS 1 KEYBOARD
<jgould> it's a TV show, Unit193...
<Unit193> jgould: That's the worst of it...
<Unit193> But come ON! That's a very basic computer concept....
<TheErk> mmmmm NCIS
<TheErk> As long as Abey is in it they can make up flying jellybeans and i'll be like.. yeah.. i can see that.
<jgould> I love Abby
<Cheri703> I like penelope garcia's character on criminal minds
<Cheri703> I want her job
<jgould> I want a million dollars....
<TheErk> ehh
<TheErk> I'll take a soda.
<Unit193> I just had some pop...
<TheErk> SODA
<jgould> Gah! there is some green stuff on the radar... you think they would wipe it off every so often
<Unit193> POP!
 * jgould pops Unit193 with a soda
<Cheri703> soda
<TheErk> Pop is one of those words that sets my teeth on edge.
 * Cheri703 is originally from california
<Cheri703> it's soda
<TheErk> Along with mamaw and papaw
<Cheri703> +1 TheErk
<Unit193> http://www.popvssoda.com/
<Unit193> Pop!
<Unit193> Not soda
<Unit193> :D
<TheErk> Hell you're just lucky i don't make you speak with a British Accent
<Cheri703> it's soda
<jgould> Hmm..I've lost my title bars...
<TheErk> I closed Pandora and wondered why the music stopped.. me smart.
<jgould> HEh
<dmcglone1> hello
<Cheri703> hi dmcglone1
<jgould> 'Ello dmcglone1
<dmcglone1> anyone watching Idol?
<TheErk> Blah.. technically i could get another 2 miles in before dark
<dmcglone1> TheErk: running or Biking?
<TheErk> Walking.
<dmcglone1> Oh
<TheErk> You do not take into account how out of shape I am.
<TheErk> :-D
<dmcglone1> I've been down with my back to 2 days from Biking :-/
<Unit193> TheErk: Pianobar or pithos?
<TheErk> Pear
<jgould> Orange
<dmcglone1> I'll bite: Apple
<TheErk> HEATHEN!
<TheErk> Alright, more excersize.. if i'm not back in an hour call 411.
<dmcglone1> You mean 911
<dmcglone1> well don't count on me doing that... LOL
<TheErk> No 411
<TheErk> Call and ask them the number for 911.
<dmcglone1> LOL
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> I'll Be  right back... I want my damn title bars...
<jgould> ok,  fixed
<dmcglone1> Where did they go?
<jgould> No idea
<jgould> I logged in and they were gone
<dmcglone1> running compiz?
<jgould> It's installed but I don't think it's running
<dmcglone1> how did you get the title bars back?
<jgould> logged out and loggedback in
<dmcglone1> sounds like compiz :-/
<dmcglone1> next time it happens in a console type compiz --replace emerald
<Unit193> emerald???
<dmcglone1> why not Unit193
<jgould> yemerald?
<jgould> er emerald?
<dmcglone1> emerald is the defalt theme
<dmcglone1> I figured if he doesn't know whether its running or not, then emerald would be it
<Unit193> dmcglone1: When is your data from? emerald is old and dead
<Unit193> (From what I heard in other channels...)
<dmcglone1> It is Unit193, but it's still the default for compiz :-/
<jgould> what would that do to my panels?
<dmcglone1> heck compiz seems to be pretty much dead too
<jgould> I played wiht the settings in compiz and then dumped my ~/.config/compiz-1 directory and restored it
<dmcglone1> jgould if your not getting window titles or panels most likely your theme manager crashed and I'm betting it's compiz
<dmcglone1> Used to happen to me millions of times
<dmcglone1> I ditched compiz all together and started using the built in effects
<jgould> How do you ditch compiz
<dmcglone1> Kill it so it isn't running and uninstall it
<dmcglone1> or just uninstall it and restart X
<jgould> And then on the restart of X, I had my 'fast user switching applet' crash
<dmcglone1> when? just now?
<jgould> Yep
<dmcglone1> re-start it and see if it crashes again
<jgould> I'm going to
<jgould> Brb
<Unit193> #kubuntu < unhao> anyone knows a xxx passwords channel?
<Unit193> -_-
<jgould> Nope
<dmcglone1> now that's absolutely fucked up. compiz has nothing to do with fast user switching
<dmcglone1> Unit193: I couldn't find any XXX IRC channels, so looks like your in trouble ;-)
<dmcglone1> jgould: try rebooting
<Unit193> dmcglone1: You be messed up...
<dmcglone1> LOL Unit193
<dmcglone1> jgould: do you have the default effects enabled in control center?
<jgould> I don't see anything for effects in the control center...
<dmcglone1> jgould: appearance->visual effects tab
<dmcglone1> I have mutter running
<jgould> No visiual effects tab
<jgould> I'm in Ubuntu standard
<jgould> er classic
<dmcglone1> WTF????
<dmcglone1> what version?
<jgould> Ubuntu 11.04, Gnome 2.32.1
<dmcglone1> You running Unity?
<jgould> Classic
<dmcglone1> how did you get classic on unity?
<jgould> I'm not running Unity...  I have a hate-hate relationship with Unity
<dmcglone1> I thought classic wouldn't work with 11.04
<dmcglone1> Maybe I'm mistaken
<dmcglone1> I hate Unity!
<jgould> It's the non unity interface
<dmcglone1> Ah
<dmcglone1> Unity made KDE 1 look like the future!
<Unit193> Dude at the office is going to try the new Ubuntu (dual w/ 10.04) I told him he will hate it and to look at one of the others
<jgould> I've given thought to installing kubuntu.  But I'm lost on how to actually use KDE
<dmcglone1> using KDE is just like using Gnome with a bunch of half baked shit crammed into it!
<Unit193> ^^ From a person that doesn't liek KDE so it differs from that
<jgould> I installed it in a VM in Open Box and I'm not sure I like it
<dmcglone1> I used kde for at least 13 years, I got sick of the bullshit
<TheErk> KDE is like jailsex
<Unit193> I know Derath-Srvr and BiosElement use and like it
<dmcglone1> I only switched to gnome about 3 or 4 years ago
<dmcglone1> and I've found that although Gnome lacks a lot, it's at least stable and not half baked
<TheErk> ooo watch me stir up the room.
<TheErk> Unity fan!
<jgould> Unity... Ew
<dmcglone1> TheErk: you need to be better than that to stir up the pot, try this................
<dmcglone1> Linux Sux!!!!
<TheErk> ehh.. that would be alie.
<TheErk> While the former is not.
<dmcglone1> bull, i never lie
<dmcglone1> ;-)
<dmcglone1> Unix is the future!!
<dmcglone1> fuck Linux
<dmcglone1> LOL
<Unit193> ...
<jgould> Heh
<dmcglone1> spit it out Unit193
<dmcglone1> I'm going to get me some ice cream while y'all fight this one over
 * jgould reads paultag's email
<TheErk> We didn't start a larg enough fight
<TheErk> *thinks*
<jgould> You know,  when you remove a metapackage, it should remove everything that was installed by the meta-package
<TheErk> Your god has a small penis!
<TheErk> It should.
<dmcglone1> "Oh My God!"
<dmcglone1> haha
<jgould> I've never had that happen, TheErk
<Unit193> jgould: Then you wouldn't be able to uninstall any default programs
<jgould> You should be albe to do that too, but if you take out the meta package, it should take everything that was installed by that package with it
<TheErk> When i watch news of tornados all i can think of is Bill Paxton telling his wives to get in the truck before the aliens attack.
<jgould> O.o
<dmcglone1> TheErk: I think of the wizzard.. LOL
<TheErk> ... empathy does increase the size of the window when you type long messages
<TheErk> Thats horrible.
<dmcglone1> Yup TheErk!
<dmcglone1> sux doesn't it
<TheErk> Installing xchat now
<TheErk> That is quite a bug
<dmcglone1> xchat doesn't have video chat :-(
<TheErk> I don't do video chat
<TheErk> My entertainment lawyer wont let me
<dmcglone1> Looks like somebody isn't getting any ;-)
<TheErk> brb
<dmcglone1> LMAO
<TheErk> Hola!
<dmcglone1> welcome back
<TheErk> Much better.
<TheErk> And colourific!
<jgould> Heh
<canthus13> TheErk: xchat? Ew.
 * canthus13 lurvs his irssi.
<TheErk> Simple and effective
<dmcglone1> canthus13: he mistaked it for porn
<dmcglone1> ;-)
<jgould> I like my weechat
<TheErk> mmm sex chat
<jgould> canthus13: are you ever going to answer my question?
<Cheri703> ok, guys, really?
<canthus13> jgould: which question?
<dmcglone1> jgould: chatting with your wee can sometimes lead to bad results ;-)
 * Cheri703 goes away for a few minutes and comes back to penis references and sex chat >.<
<dmcglone1> should have stayed away Cheri703
<dmcglone1> LOL
<TheErk> Well.. we were waiting
<jgould> Waht do you do instead of suspending?
<canthus13> jgould: Ehh.. I'm a bad laptop owner. I leave it running all the time unless I take it somewhere... then I shut it down. boot times aren't that bad.
<dmcglone1> jgould: I have 2 desktops, a laptop and 2 netbooks running all the time
<jgould> I've been shutting mine down when I'm done rather than suspending. The boot times aren't bad
 * canthus13 has 3 laptops, a desktop, and 3 serviers running at any given point.
<canthus13> ...servers.
 * jgould has 1 laptops and 2 servers
<canthus13> 1 laptops....
<canthus13> :D
<dmcglone1> I use my desktop as a server, so I wouldn't really consider it a server
<jgould> I would like to propse that we move the Columbus UH to a diffrent panera
<dmcglone1> jgould: your fighting a losing battle, I've already been down that road
<Cheri703> I mentioned it to BiosElement
<jgould> The panera on High at 11th is a pain in the ass...
<dmcglone1> +1,000 for jgould
<dmcglone1> whooo hooo preach it dude
<jgould> We went down there for UH last week and I had no clue that you had to pay to park...  We moved on as I didn't bring any money to dump into a meter
<dmcglone1> Yuppers
<jgould> to me that's a downside.  waht was the reasoning for the 11th and high panera?
<Cheri703> dmcglone1, jgould, perhaps start a convo on the list...there may be others that want it changed as well
<Cheri703> easier for osu students I think
<dmcglone1> Cheri703: only 1 OSU student
<Cheri703> there may have been more at one point dmcglone1
<TheErk> I am still a group of one.
<dmcglone1> still not fair for non students
<jgould> You down on campus, Erk?
<TheErk> No sir.
<jgould> Oh
<TheErk> North
<Cheri703> as I said dmcglone1, I'm in favor of it moving, just saying
<dmcglone1> I know Cheri703 :-)
<jgould> If the location was selected for access by bus, there are a few other locations that are accessible by bus as well
<TheErk> Well peeps.. that is it for me
<Cheri703> night TheErk
<jgould> Night TheErk
<dmcglone1> jgould: I pm'd you
<Unit193> jgould: I didn't PM you....
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> and Why not, Unit193
 * canthus13 did't, either.
<_bbb_> whats the deal with unity
<_bbb_> in my best seinfeld
<canthus13> _bbb_: It's a stinking pile of manurte.
<canthus13> ...manure.
<Cheri703> manurte
<Unit193> Ask TheErk
<_bbb_> who said it made evangelism more difficult
<Cheri703> everyone
<Unit193> Someone should bring it to U-H so I can play with it without pretending I hate my computer...
<Unit193> ;P
<Cheri703> I put it on another partition :)
<Unit193> I don't hate my computers that much to install it (And they couldn't handle it I don't think...)
<_bbb_> i guess im lucky it doesnt like the video card on this thinkpad
<_bbb_> as long as they keep the classic i guess
<Unit193> They will get Unity 2D next release (And get Gnome in the repos if not desktop image)
<Cheri703> Unit193: you can mess with it on mine next time
<canthus13> Unit193: bleh. :(
<_bbb_> maybe unity should have been left in the repos
<_bbb_> haters gonna hate
<canthus13> Unity should have been left on launchpad. :/
<Unit193> Cheri703: I was just kidding... (But if you REALLY don't mind...)
<Cheri703> eh, it's already installed on the other partition
<Unit193> Anyone mind helping me figure out how to file a manual bug? (More of a what to put in type of thing...)
<Unit193> ...Nevermind. They don't have launchpad or other bug report system (just -devel list)
 * Cheri703 is installing kubuntu-desktop...just to check it out
<Unit193> Cheri703: Sweet!
<Cheri703> yeah yeah, just testing :)
 * Unit193 still hasn't reinstalled...
<jgould> I installed kubunu in a VM and let me say I was lost
<Cheri703> it's....DIFFERENT
<Unit193> You need to play with it a bit before you dump it...
<Cheri703> well, it'll probably be like what I do with new releases, mess with it when I'm not doing something urgent, and switch back as needed
<Unit193> Yeah, I'm not saying you should switch...
<Cheri703> :/ I dunno if I like this
<Cheri703> at least not so far
<jgould> I think I'm heading to bed.  Night Gang
<Cheri703> night
<Unit193> Playing with irssi, not such a good idea...
<_bbb_> good idea once you get it right =)
<dmcglone1> Hi all. I sent an E-mail to the list late last night and it never made it to the list.
<dmcglone1> address typo
<canthus13> tpyo?
<dmcglone1> :-)
<dmcglone1> heh, after fixing the typo, my email still hasn't made it
<dmcglone1> never mind, I found another typo "ubunut"
<dmcglone1> my auto completion isn't working for some reason
<_bbb_> you're an ubunut
<dmcglone1> _bbb_: yeah :-)
<Derath-Srvr> hi all
<Derath-Srvr> dmcglone1, jgould: thanks for those emails :)
<dmcglone1> No prob
<Cheri703> told you guys you'd get people on board
<Cheri703> :)
<dmcglone1> Cheri703: I haven't seen anyone yet :-/
<Derath-Srvr> ?
<dmcglone1> Derath-Srvr: thanked us for the e-mail, that doesn't necessarily mean he supports the idea yet ;-)
<Cheri703> just saying. other people have been thinking the same thing, even if they haven't voiced it publicly
<Cheri703> when I went the one time, I (luckily) had a place I could park a few blocks away and then hike over
<Derath-Srvr> I've already said in chan that I supported the idea, even spoke with gilbert about it, my vote is already in...
<dmcglone1> Derath-Srvr: pulling your leg there :-)
<Derath-Srvr> ;)
<Cheri703> but I still found it to be an awkward location
<dmcglone1> Well hopefully this time around things will look better
<dmcglone1> I tried pleading with Gilbert last year.
<Derath-Srvr> Well, now there's 3 people recommending a move...
<Derath-Srvr> I don't know where a good location would be, but I would like it to be close to the 270 area...
<dmcglone1> jgould and I were trying to find an area somewhere in the middle grounds so it's convient for everyone
<Derath-Srvr> Well, keep dublin in mind as a reference point to figure out "middle"
<dmcglone1> true
<Cheri703> http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2011/05/memo-to-dc-metro-police-its-best-not-to-abuse-people-in-wheelchairs/239422/
<thafreak> canthus13: how do you find out how many vouches you have in #shellium? Isn't there a bot command?
<canthus13> thafreak: Shellium is a bit screwed at the moment. No bots, the server is down.  They're looking for a new colo host right now.
<thafreak> canthus13: ah ok...i just remembered I was in the middle of getting an account...had forgotten about it for a while...
<deejoe> freeshell++
 * deejoe subscribes to the annual MetaARPA membership
<deejoe> canthus13, thafreak, do you have freeshell accounts?
<thafreak> nope
<thafreak> what's this metaarpa you speakof?
<deejoe> it's a freeshell sustaining membership level
<deejoe> but you can get a lifetime membership for a modest one-time membership, too.
<deejoe> thafreak: http://sdf.lonestar.org/index.cgi?access
<deejoe> what's nice about them versus a lot of the other shell providers is that they've been around a *long* time, they've got their federal tax-exempt status all squared away and so have the business side of things pretty well nailed down.
<deejoe> the downside is that they seem a little fusty, lacking the nice pastels and rounded corners of Web 2.0 stuff.
<deejoe> which, to be sure, is sort of beside the point when talking about shells :-)
<Cheri703> \o/ husband starts a cnc training course next week!
<Cheri703> this is exciting because he's been unemployed since august :)
<Derath-Srvr> Congrats!
<Cheri703> thanks :) I'm hoping this translates to a job of some sort (which seems relatively likely, as there are companies in town that help sponsor the course and then often hire the people who complete it)
<Derath-Srvr> I know what it's like... was SOOO relieved when I got this job...
<thafreak> is cnc a cisco thing?
<canthus13> computer numeric control, iirc...
<canthus13> computer-guided cutting equipment.
<thafreak> ah...not sure what that is....
<thafreak> OH ok...I have heard of that...
<canthus13> http://www.cnczone.com/
<canthus13> Feed the equipment plans from AutoCAD, and it cuts 'em out precisely.
<Cheri703> yeah, it'll be pretty cool :)
<jgould> No, Cisco is CCNA
<canthus13> jgould: Cisco has tons of other oddball certs...
<canthus13> CNC... Cisco Networking Consultant.
 * Cheri703 thinks skellat is buying votes ;)
 * Unit193 just read that too...
<Unit193> with putt-putt, Karaoke and wine
<Cheri703> mmmhm
<canthus13> whee.. storms.
<Unit193> canthus13: Lucky... (I have SASL setup and SSL if I restart irssi)
<scooter2> This may be old news, but http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/ seems to be down.
<Unit193> It's known (I don't know why it's not fixed yet)
<Unit193> Thanks for the info!
<scooter2> Thanks, no problem. On another topic, where does the NE Ohio reloco meet normally? Is it accessible from the RTA?
<Cheri703> hey scooter, how are you?
<Cheri703> *scooter2
<scooter2> Pretty well, still adjusting to being home. How are things going for you?
<scooter2> Cheri703, I forgot to put that in there.
<Cheri703> going alright overall, self employed now (on good weeks ;) )
<scooter2> Awesome! Are you still working in the same field?
<Cheri703> I'm doing computer repair and such
<Cheri703> www.TechHeroOhio.com
<Cheri703> scooter2^
<Cheri703> sorry, using quassel and it doesn't have channel alerts :/
<scooter2> np, I've been a bit slow on a new client today...
<Cheri703> what are you using?
<scooter2> Love the action hero on the site! I like that the cape clasp has a "TH."
<scooter2> AndroIRC.
<Cheri703> ah, ok, I've used androIRC before
<Cheri703> heh, thanks scooter2, I spent quite a while on that logo
<Cheri703> scooter2: I prefer andchat
<scooter2> Cheri703, I'll check it out. Thanks!
<Cheri703> it is better about alerts and is easier to switch between channels (if you're in multiple)
<scooter2> Wow, it downloaded really fast. I'll test it out, it has a nice look. Then, got to figure out dinner.
<scooter2> Cheri703: So far so good with AndChat.
<Cheri703> glad to hear it scooter2 :)
<Cheri703> I tried a few programs, and kept coming back to andchat
<scooter2> Cheri703: notification success!
<Cheri703> \o/
<Cheri703> that was so annoying to me in the others, I couldn't get it to notify properly
<Cheri703> and that androIRC (I think, one of them) I had to press MULTIPLE buttons/menus to get to another channel
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-05-26
<Cheri703> we're an exciting lot, eh?
<canthus13> YAY!!!
 * canthus13 whistles.
 * canthus13 goes back to sleep.
<Unit193> There was a storm...
<Cheri703> yep
<Cheri703> more coming Unit193
<Cheri703> www.fullscreenweather.com
<Unit193> Isn't it fun? You can blame canthus13 if you want...
<Unit193> (Can't view sites on this slow connection
<Cheri703> ah
<Unit193> Talk about a storm... Cheri703 Did you hear that last one??
<TheErk> I am the storm!
<Cheri703> yeah, it's working its way through
<Cheri703> o/ TheErk
<TheErk> Dear Satan I am glad to be hme.
<Unit193> ...
 * Cheri703 is playing with Calibre and getting stuff converted to epub in anticipation of getting the nook...2.5 weeks til it's available though :/
<TheErk> Today hela sucked
<TheErk> How were your days?
<Cheri703> same ol' same ol'
<canthus13> Uh. Wow.  http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110525/ap_on_re_as/as_new_zealand_human_balloon
<dmcglone1> Anyone watching Idol?
<canthus13> dmcglone1: No. I'm quite sane, thank you.
<dmcglone1> canthus13: you believe that crap?
<dmcglone1> lol
<dmcglone1> YooHoo let me let you in on a secret.....Yahaoo is full of shit!
<canthus13> dmcglone1: Meh.
<Cheri703> it's been in a lot of places today
<Cheri703> it's a real news story
<canthus13> It's AP story...
<dmcglone1> Unbelieabable
<dmcglone1> oops
<dmcglone1> unbelieveable
<dmcglone1> Steven Tylor cracks me up!
<cheri703-mobile> Power went out...
<canthus13> cheri703-mobile: Ew.
<canthus13> cheri703-mobile: Addict.
<AndChat|> Eh, It's ok. Was in the middle of a movie, but no biggie. We have candles and such
<canthus13> AndChat|: Nice nick.
<AndChat|> Bah, one sec
<cheri703_mobile> Ok
<cheri703-mobile> SkrappJaw: power go out?
<SkrappJaw> no.
<SkrappJaw> not yet
<SkrappJaw> did yours?
<SkrappJaw> cheri703-mobile: We're all good in Madison
<cheri703-mobile> Ours went out a while ago
<cheri703-mobile> Lots of sirens
<Unit193> cheri703-mobile: We still have it...
<SkrappJaw> dang
<cheri703-mobile> Just came back on :-)
<SkrappJaw> Ya. Katie is out also. she's on S.main
<SkrappJaw> Cool.
<Cheri703> power is back :)
<SkrappJaw> Good good!
<Cheri703> anything exciting going on tonight?
<TheErk> This is about it
<TheErk> And now.. bedtime.. Night folks
<canthus13> Cheri703: Storms.
<Cheri703> eh
<Cheri703> not THAT exciting
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> Watch the weather channel.. it's pretty exciting.
<canthus13> this entire system is freaking insane.
<Cheri703> no cable
<Cheri703> watching "unknown"
<Cheri703> I was most of the way through it when the power went out
<Cheri703> \o/ liam neeson in "OMG I will kick your butt! and then kill you!" mode :)
<Cheri703> scooter2: one awesome thing I forgot to mention about andchat
<Cheri703> if you start typing a nick and then press and hold on the text field, you can choose "complete nick" which is a MAJOR lacking feature from others
<scooter2> Cheri703: it works! Awesome!
<Cheri703> yeah, it's super handy :)
<scooter2> Yeah, thanks! I'm still getting used to having a phone that does things. It used to be only calls and an alarm clock...
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> if you need android pointers or app recommendations, let me know :)
<Cheri703> ooo, and for alarm clock, I use "alarmed"
<Cheri703> it lets you have the volume increase slowly, also lets you set math or anagram questions that have to be answered before it gets shut off :)
<dmcglone1> lord I am so thankful American Idol is over!
<scooter2> Sure! I'll check that out. although I'm terrible at anagrams. Glad I don't have a roommate anymore.
<Cheri703> you can turn them off, choose either/or, both, or none
<scooter2> dmcglone1: American Idol is gone for good?
<dmcglone1> No scooter, season is over :-) yippie yay, I hate that show, but everyone here watches it
<dmcglone1> jgould: you here?
<dmcglone1> Every time I hear an artist who made it big from Idol, I just can't bring myself to respect them as much as an artist that had to go through blood sweat and tears to make it big
<Cheri703> storm is picking up again
<scooter2> Oh no! How was is for you this evening?
<dmcglone1> hasn't been bad at all here in south columbus
<Cheri703> scooter2: we lost power for a while
<Cheri703> about an hour or so
<Cheri703> not terrible
<scooter2> Cheri703: my alert light went blue! I didn't know it had any other color than green!
<Cheri703> heh, nice!
<Cheri703> what phone?
<scooter2> Motorola Droid 2 (r2d2).  Apparently blue is the color for incoming calls. What android device do you use?
<Cheri703> ah, I have a sprint hero
<Cheri703> it's old, but I like it :)
<scooter2> We just switched from sprint to verizon. The phone I had with sprint was amazingly indestructable. A lot of respect for LG products.
<scooter2> Well, got to go. Hope the storm passes over you!
<Cheri703> OMG I AM SO BORED
<Cheri703> nothing to watch, and nothing I am in the mood to work on from my to do list
<Unit193> Run out in the rain~
<Cheri703> no
<Unit193> It was an idea...
<Cheri703> >.>
<Cheri703> <,<
<Cheri703> no
<Cheri703> :)
<Cheri703> seriously I'm antsy and I have acid reflux and I want to DO something but there is nothing to do
<Cheri703> power flicked off again
<Unit193> We have had a little power changes, but nothing that turns it off
<Unit193> Cheri703: Did you look outside?? It's CRAZY with lightning!!
<Cheri703> it is actually calmer here at the moment, but it's going over you first
<Unit193> It's calm here too, just TONS of lightning!
<Cheri703> ah, gotcha
<Cheri703> o.O Unit193: go to www.fullscreenweather.com  there is still a LOT coming
<Cheri703> canthus13: you've been quiet today
<Unit193> Note to self: Bad time to take a walk....
<Cheri703> If the power goes out again, I'm just going to go to bed
<Unit193> locobot_1 got the cut!
<popman> hey
<Unit193> Howdy popman
<popman> hey what's up?
<Unit193> Big storm!
<popman> yeah I know
<popman> lol
<popman> more to come apprently
<Unit193> How about you? Haven't "seen" you in a while
<popman> I'm good
<popman> just been busy
<popman> =P
<Unit193> Nice to have you back!
<popman> haha
<popman> I've been idling in the darkness :D
<Unit193> I've noticed. we're in 4 of the same channels :D
<Unit193> Now we have _bbb and _bbb_
<popman> :D
<Derath-Srvr> Hi all
<Derath-Srvr> Man, last night was wild...
<Derath-Srvr> some of the cities near me got pelted with golf-ball to baseball sized hail
<Derath-Srvr> Hi Scooter
 * jgould blinks, and now has to craft a response to Jon Buckley's Email...
<scooter2> Hi Derath-Srvr! Sorry for the slow response. How are you?
<Derath-Srvr> Alive and no damage from last night :) so at least that much is going for me :)
<scooter2> Always a plus! Really nice outside now, strangely enough.
<Derath-Srvr> Will change again later today...
<Derath-Srvr> shouldn't be as bas as last night thought
<Derath-Srvr> err though
<Derath-Srvr> was insane near me...
<scooter2> Are you south of Cleveland? It was really bad there.
<Derath-Srvr> Dayton
<deejoe> tornados?
<Derath-Srvr> I think a few F0-F1s...
<deejoe> I was a kid when the huge one came through Xenia
<Derath-Srvr> Mostly hail damage though
<Derath-Srvr> Between the hail and 90+ mph winds...
<scooter2> Yeah, the weather map had a huge multicolor blob over you all evening...
<Derath-Srvr> lol Yeah
<Derath-Srvr> Reports of golf-ball to baseball+ sized hail...
<Derath-Srvr> I think there were quite a few rotation clouds, but I don't think many formed...
<Derath-Srvr> And the news reporters were on from 6:30 to well after midnight... lol long day for them
<Derath-Srvr> Need to check the house tonight for damage
<scooter2> Aren't we supposed to have a cold front coming in soon?
<Derath-Srvr> something...
<Derath-Srvr> we have another system coming in soon/now...
<Derath-Srvr> brb
<Derath-Srvr> back
<scooter2> Need to eat. See you!
<Cheri703> I'm always amazed at the difficulty people have with the difference between "petal" "pedal" and "peddle" even amongst bike "professionals"
<Cheri703> I see petaling and peddling more often than pedaling >.<
<deejoe> such is life in a post-literate society
<Cheri703> true
<_bbb> i saw someone write "torchered" yesterday
<Cheri703> >.<
<_bbb> the worse part it was my religion zealot aunt posting on Jesus's facebook page
<_bbb> so many facepalms so little time
<_bbb> i wanted to tell her that wasnt really Jesus
<_bbb> he's still on myspace
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Derath-Srvr> So which email was it you needed to reply to?
 * Cheri703 is poking her nose into the NEO thing :)
<jgould> I saw that Cheri703
<jgould> I need to respoond to the one from Jon Buckley RE: Columbus UH
<Cheri703> jgould: at least there's a response!
<Cheri703> also for reference, jon buckley is itsafork
<Unit193> 20 emails this morning...
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<jgould> I noticed XD
<Derath-Srvr> And too much going on... Cols UH wants moved, NEO UH wants to be moved and needs new leadership lol
<Cheri703> and the election!
<jgould> I think that we are a robust group that can sort all three of these issues out and grow stronger all at the same time.
<jgould> Unit193: 20 Emails from the list?
<Unit193> jgould: Total this morning (after I went to sleep)
<Unit193> Just got another (12 or 13 from list)
<jgould> Heh
<Cheri703> jgould: +1
<jgould> I have already gotten around 60 emails since about 6am...
<Cheri703> the group as a whole has been really stagnant for a while
<Cheri703> so (IMO) some changes need to happen in order to bring in new people.
<Cheri703> New people join the LP group, but they don't often show up to things, or make it to the IRC room, and the forum is pretty dead as well
<Cheri703> so...I think we need to put more effort into the IN PERSON meetings
<jgould> Cheri, your statemnet about multiple UH's in a city may be the answer to the issues plauging the Cols. UH.  Have a second one on a diferent night at a slightly diffrent time...
<jgould> Get them to the in person events and then bring them into every thing else from there?
<Cheri703> yeah jgould
<Cheri703> a LOT of people would be MUCH more comfortable sitting next to someone having ubuntu explained or problems fixed vs navigating IRC and such
<Cheri703> and those are some of the people that we WANT to encourage
<jgould> Yep.
<Cheri703> the people who are only using windows because that's what came on their computer and don't know there's something better
<Cheri703> the ones who get scared into buying a new computer that will barely run win7 because xp is losing support, etc
<Cheri703> and those people are NOT going to be finding an irc room or forum or whatever, but if they have the opportunity to go and sit in person with others and find out, they'd probably do so
<jgould> You guys have seen my struggles via IRC but what I've mentioned is not really much compared to what I've had to deal with to get this laptop wroking
<Cheri703> yeah
<jgould> (although I am in the Mac OS at the moment.  With the storms last night I would have had to tether my phone if I needed to roll, and I can't do that in Ubuntu at the momemnt.
<Cheri703> do you use usb tether or wireless?
<jgould> Bluetooth, but I haven't had time to try to find any scripts for the modem in the phone (A RIM BlackBerry 9700 that does not act as a hotspot.) I haven't tried a USB tether...
<jgould> I may have to do that when I finish my email..
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<Cheri703> I use wireless tether for root users on android
<Cheri703> SUPER EASY
<jgould> And Cheri, I think that Mansfield is close enough to NEO that you do have some possible insight into what they are trying to do...
<jgould> BRB,  Rebooting
<Unit193> I was on IRC for the longest time before getting LP (That was more because paultag was on my back)
<Unit193> Howdy SMK / skellat
<Cheri703> o/ skellat
<skellat> And the map for pinning where you are in Northeast Ohio can be found at: http://ur1.ca/4a7wb
<skellat> Hello Cheri703 and Unit193
<paultag> Unit193: :)
<paultag> hey skellat :)
<skellat> paultag: How is the weather in Boston?
<paultag> skellat: hot as it's ever been :)
<paultag> it's nice
<paultag> skellat: how's things up your wasy?
<skellat> Excellent
<paultag> Erie's treating you well, I hope :)
<skellat> paultag: Last night had some scary moments for storm cells.
<Cheri703> skellat: If I refer to you in an email, how do you prefer?
<jgould> We had some pretty bad ones down here in Columbus too...
<skellat> Cheri703: Yikes, I'm known in so many ways.  SMK works, Stephen works...I dunno.  I haven't been styled as Professor Kellat for a while as I've lack faculty status for a few years, alas...
<Cheri703> heh, ok
<skellat> Cheri703: Your interjection in the thread is mightily appreciated, too.  This is probably the most active the mailing list has been in a while.
<paultag> +1
<Cheri703> :) good, glad it's helpful
<jgould> I agree, skellat
<Derath-Srvr> Wow, lots of chat...
<Derath-Srvr> too bad there's no "Summarize the window for me" button lol
 * Unit193 still is scared of the ML
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: ha!
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr: +1000
<paultag> Unit193: nah!
<paultag> it's just email
<jgould> The ML?
<jgould> Never mind
<paultag> mailing list
<paultag> :)
<jgould> Taht dawned on me after I hit enter
<paultag> :)
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Derath-Srvr> Don't you hate it when that happens lol
<skellat> Unit193: My big worry in the referenced thread is what on earth the bounds of the NEO ReLoCo are.  Finding an appropriate scale for organizing communities is the big debate.  Right now we're pinning a Google Map to look for clumping in the distribution of participants.
<Cheri703> posted to the list, but I want one of these on our site: http://ubuntu-uk.org/where-are-we/
<Cheri703> that'd be awesome for a. creating new relocos/ubuntu hours, and b. for new people to see that there are others near them
<Derath-Srvr> Question, do I put in two pins? lol One for Dayton and one for Cols? lol
<Cheri703> Derath-Srvr: IMO, put one anywhere you are likely to participate regularly
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<jgould> BRB
<Cheri703> so if someone from dayton says "hmm...anyone near me?" they see that there is, if someone from columbus says "how many potential U-H attendees?" they can count you
<skellat> Derath-Srvr: At this point, mainly just looking for clumping of participants.  We gotta get a grip on how far apart NEO folks are distance-wise.
<jgould> Sweet!  I'm tethered
<Derath-Srvr> congrats
<jgould> Ok, Back to wifi!
<Cheri703> I'm watching some HORRIBLE low budget movie...it's really dumb
<Derath-Srvr> crank2?
<skellat> Cheri703: It looks like Alan's using the same stuff as I am EXCEPT that he's doing some API stuff to place things on the map.
<skellat> Derath-Srvr: I liked that movie.
<Cheri703> ok, I think it'd be awesome to have it on the site
<jgould> That was easier to set up in Ubuntu than it was in the MacOS...  I had to install RIM's software to make it work...
<Cheri703> could be as general as neighborhood or something, but...yeah
<Derath-Srvr> lol it was a train wreck... horrible, but you just can't look away
<Cheri703> "Cross" it's dumb
 * Cheri703 HEARTS jason statham
 * Cheri703 could look at him alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll day
<Unit193> The next Ubuntu Ohio meeting is NOW ;)
<Cheri703> heh Unit193
<Cheri703> new topic: Jason Statham
<Cheri703> ;D
<Derath-Srvr> right when i have a work mtg too... sigh
<Cheri703> my favorite fight scene in ANY movie: the bus garage scene in The Transporter
<Cheri703> with the oil and the bicycle pedals :D
<Derath-Srvr> bbiab
<skellat> I gotta duck out to deal with stuff in the non-Ubuntu world.  Happy map pinning and please play it up on Twitter and Identica.
 * Unit193 doesn't know who Jason Statham is
<Cheri703> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0005458/
<Cheri703> also: http://www.moviewatchlist.com/cast_gallery/images/Jason%20Statham%20%288%29.jpg :D
<Cheri703> wow this movie is dumb
<Unit193> I may have seen The Transporter and I have seen The Pink Panther
<Cheri703> the transporter is teh awesome
<jgould> Sunbury is about to get pounded...
 * Cheri703 finds it amusing that the majority of people who have pinned the map are J names
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> that's cause us J names are on the ball...
<jgould> There is a google list for the Columbus ReLoCo?
<Cheri703> I am sorely tempted to respond "set up a filter and / or just ignore"
<Cheri703> I was unaware of a google group
<Cheri703> yet another "closing things off from new folks who have no idea things exist" in my opinion :/
<jgould> This is the pooint of a mailing list...
 * jgould blinks...  There is very little info on this google group that we didn't know existed...
 * Cheri703 didn't bother joining it
<Cheri703> filters filters filters people
<jgould> You go, Cheri!
<Cheri703> ?
<jgould> Your email
<Cheri703> oh
<jgould> the owner of the google group for the Columbus ReLoCo is Brian
<Cheri703> :)
<Unit193> Stop with the email! Too much! ;)
<Cheri703> filters
<jgould> i get on average, 300 Emails a day.  do i read them all, no. do I have filters set up, yes. Do they all still go into my inbox, yes.  they go into a unified inbox on my phone too... I see every message...
<Cheri703> my ohio ones are labeled and stay in inbox, but other lists get archived and labeled
<Cheri703> woo gmail
<Cheri703> and the new labs feature for nested labels
<Cheri703> I have "ubuntu lists" and then sub labels
<jgould> oh, the 'many members' he speaks of number at 23 Heh
<Cheri703> and how many of those participate regularly?
<Cheri703> I just think we need to revitalize things
<Cheri703> as I said, very stagnant
<Cheri703> According to Launchpad, we have "386 active members"
<Cheri703> HA
<Cheri703> not even close
<Cheri703> as far as actually active
<Cheri703> and participating/contributing/interacting with other users
<jgould> I have to go back to the beginning of 2010 to find activity that is not Gilbert on the ReLoCo page for Columbus
<Cheri703> and granted, a large portion are "read" users vs "write" users (not going to necessarily contribute back in), but they all put forth at least enough effort to find the loco group, so they're more than just "omg someone put this on my computer!" users
<Cheri703> :/
<jgould> Aren't  you guys supposed to be campaiging or something for the council?
<Cheri703> yeah, a bit
<Cheri703> should I take the stuff I've said in here and make an email? :)
<Cheri703> I note that in brian's response he doesn't address the "gee, I *could* set up a filter" concept :/
<jgould> So far there have been 7 emails on this reloco list this year, that are all Gilbert restating that there is a UH...
<Cheri703> yeah :/
<jgould> I think you should... This is how we are going to become active again....
<Cheri703> I will work on putting some thoughts together
<jgould> We also determined it a great
<jgould> place because, though--yes-- you have to pay..
<jgould> that to me is a down side... period
<Cheri703> yeah agreed (though I don't drive ;) )
<Cheri703> and besides, some people don't like parking in garages, want to see their car
<jgould> I don't care for garages, and plus I have some equipment mounted in my car that I would like to keep for me, not let someone else have...
<jgould> Isn't itsafork the head of the Ohio LoCo?
<Unit193> One of them
<Cheri703> yeah, itsafork and gilbert
<Unit193> + Cheri703 or SMK
<Cheri703> did my last message come across as facetious?
<jgould> No
<Cheri703> k
<jgould> you are stating a valid point.  Most of the email I get I don't care about...
<jgould> And the columbus UH discussions are for the list as a whole.  300+ members versus the 23 that are on the Google Group?  Hmm...  Which one has the higher precentage of people that live in Cols...
<Cheri703> I feel like I need to check with people, I know how I mean things, but I don't know how they're taken by others
<jgould> I feel the same way you do
<jgould> I'm on a nationwide list for a progam that lets you see track occupancy for freight trains.  Most of the email on there I could care less about, sometimes things pique my intrest so I read them and end up learning something...
<Cheri703> any list that is "globally relative [sic] to every member" is USELESS
<Cheri703> on most of my lists, about 10-20% applies directly to me, that's just how it works
<Cheri703> the whole point is to reach those new people who may have joined and not located the specialized groups, etc
<Cheri703> line from this horrible movie (by gary busey's son, which tells you something right there) "duude, you're a BIG bad guy"
<Cheri703> -_-
<jgould> Maybe we need a new ReLoCo for Columbus...  I don't know.  The location works if you live on campus.  I'm not shelling out $40 (last I heard) for parking passes from T&P so I can attend UH
<jgould> I'll BRB
<Cheri703> kk
<Cheri703> you know...one good thing about me being on the council (if elected) I am actually in the irc room regularly, and easy to reach as needed
<Cheri703> :)
<Unit193> +1!
<jgould> +1
<Unit193> I also have your gmail and and google talk
<Cheri703> heh
 * jgould blinks at the most recent email from Brian...
<Cheri703> yeeeah
<Cheri703> we DO have a forum, but again, a LOT of people don't go look at it
<Cheri703> and new people are MUCH more able to handle a mailing list than a forum
<jgould> I don't like fourms
<jgould> It's harder to respond while moble (well figurtivly,  I can tether my phone now XD)
<Unit193> I don't go to the LoCo one...
<Unit193> I'm a ML reader and IRC person only it seems
<Cheri703> he is the embodiment of the mentality I was talking about earlier: It should be this way because I want it this way, and OBVIOUSLY it shouldn't be what it has blatantly evolved into because *I* think it shouldn't :/ at least that's the vibe I'm getting from him
<Cheri703> I go to forums, but 90% dead ones I don't check very often at all
<Cheri703> don't need to, since no one ever posts there
<Unit193> (For the record. There are only 183 on the ML)
<Cheri703> yeah, no idea where the other 100+ are...
<Cheri703> :)
<Cheri703> might see if there's a way to send messages to people who aren't actually on the list
<jgould> I'm with you, Unit193.  I prefer Email
<jgould> (and IRC)
<Unit193> I don't email the list (I'll just ask Cheri703 to do it ;D )
<Cheri703> mmmmhm
<jgould> Does anyone else see discussions appearing on their other mailing lists?
<Unit193> [163 messages expunged from folder "INBOX"] <--- Had to change my filters because of you ;)
<Cheri703> mmhm
<jgould> XD
<Cheri703> yeah jgould, if it turns into an exchange between two people, then it goes off the list, but if multiple people are giving input, then it is big
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Derath-Srvr> Sup Masked
<canthus13> ...wow. Someone needs to pull the cactus out of their butt.
<canthus13> the discussion on the ML is neatly threaded by google, and was easy enough to filter into one folder. :/
<Derath-Srvr> ?
<Derath-Srvr> Okay, you have to give me a min to catch up... my phone can only show so much at a time lol
<MaskedDriver> a cactus canthus13?
<MaskedDriver> 113 messages in May
<MaskedDriver> I don't care if they're nicely threaded... That's excessive
<canthus13> Then quit the list.
<MaskedDriver> 15 in April
<MaskedDriver> no.. because I like to know what's happening in the LoCo
<MaskedDriver> not what every ReLoCo is doing day-to-day
<MaskedDriver> We have forums that that kind of stuff can be used for as wel
<MaskedDriver> I wonder how many people HAVE quit from the spam at this point
<Cheri703> messages discussing topics that can be relevant (even generally) to other groups (most of the stuff lately hasn't been SUPER specific to one group) isn't really spam...
<jgould> MaskedDriver: None
<Derath-Srvr> How about how many have quit because of the lack of traffic?
<jgould> Now that one, I can't answer
<Cheri703> the group has been 90% dead for a long time
<Derath-Srvr> Pretty much..
<Cheri703> sure ubuntu-hours have been happening, but no new people have really been showing up
<Cheri703> new people show up on lp, but then nothing happens, so they leave
<canthus13> Then set up filters, use a threading client. Mailing lists work quite well as forums for people who don't know about the forum, would rather not have to go to a separate site to keep up, etc.  You're only the second person I've seen in 3 years to complain about ML volume.
<MaskedDriver> only publicly
<Cheri703> people were pissy about the "other" columbus group, the WHOLE reason they were started was because of the LoCo being so stagnant
<jgould> I'm on several mailing lists that generate 100+ emails a day.  all of them make my phone vibrate.  I don't do much more than shake all day.  I find email easier to use than a fourm
<Cheri703> I have mailing lists that generate upwards of 30 CONVERSATIONS in gmail per day, can be a few hundred individual messages depending on how chatty they are
<MaskedDriver> that's excessive
<Cheri703> it is
<Cheri703> but I filter them and read at my leisure
<Cheri703> so it is completely unobtrusive
<Cheri703> and sometimes I just delete without reading, as it's mostly a chatty list vs an action list
<Cheri703> ok bye
<jgould> plus you don't have to read every email that shows up.  I know I don't.
<jgould> Ragequit?
<Cheri703> *shrug* dunno
<Cheri703> he did pop out and back earlier
<Cheri703> anyway. I see nothing wrong with actually utilizing the list
<jgould> I don't either.
<canthus13> prolly.
<Cheri703> and as stated: I am more than happy to help people set up their email filters :)
<jgould> :)
<Cheri703> brian reminds me of my husband: defensive over EVERYTHING
<Cheri703> at least that's how he's coming across
<Derath-Srvr> Also note: the irc is logged and is available on the net :)
 * jgould shrugs
<Cheri703> ooo, it was a ragequit
<Cheri703> he left
<Cheri703> he deactivated himself from the team
<Derath-Srvr> oh well
<Derath-Srvr> his loss
<jgould> Yep
<jgould> I understand the ReLoCo's having indivual lists, but for some matters, the statewide list is better....
<canthus13> Reloco lists just further complicate things for people who barely have a handle on one list.
<jgould> Or have no clue that the reloco list exists in the first place
<Derath-Srvr> as he generates one more email to the list (the deactivate email)
<canthus13> Nice to see someone followign my suggestions...
 * canthus13 wonders if hell unfriend him in facebook.
<canthus13> he'll.
<canthus13> (Not that I even noticed the deactivate mail... I have those filtered. :)
<Cheri703> heh
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> Also, as Natty was Just released a month ago, does it not make sense that there would be more traffic following a release?
<Derath-Srvr> :X
<Derath-Srvr> Afternoon Eric
<jgould> I loved how it got slient in here when he came in
<EricR2427> Hello
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Derath-Srvr> It's always that way, unless gilbert, paultag, or jacob come in lol
<canthus13> Derath-Srvr: Nah. you're just not around late in the evenings when me, Cheri703, Unit193, and jgould get going.
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> we're the overnight shift...
<canthus13> :D
<Derath-Srvr> Well, since I took a first shift job, I can't be up all night anymore
<Cheri703> well gosh Derath-Srvr, you should QUIT so you can be on IRC all night! I mean, come on, where are your priorities?!
<canthus13> Heh.
<jgould> He even left the reloco google group
<jgould> I was excpecting to find my self a short lived member...
<canthus13> Wow. brian was a rather long-term member...
<jgould> All over a few emails...
<Cheri703> canthus13: when I went to the columbus ubuntu-hour the one time, he REALLY didn't seem to want new people there. he mostly ignored me and only talked to gilbert and the one guy whose name I forget now
<Cheri703> I really got the impression that he's TOTALLY content to have the group be tiny and not grow at all
<jgould> I'm going to take a nap.  Be back in a few hours
<Cheri703> which is completely inconsistent with what the goals should be (at least in my opinion)
<canthus13> Yup.
<Cheri703> *shrug*
<Derath-Srvr> Cheri: have to afford the inet connection lol
<Cheri703> I need to write up my "campaign platform"
<Cheri703> what do you mean Derath-Srvr?
<Derath-Srvr> Priorities lol
<Cheri703> ah, gotcha
<Cheri703> true
<Derath-Srvr> Need to be able to afford connecting, so I have to have a job lol
<Cheri703> psh, you could get a part time job for that, internet isn't thaaat expensive
<Derath-Srvr> And it's better to be at the UH while there are actually people there, I went and no one was there
<Cheri703> though if husband gets a job, I'm really tempted to try for a faster connection
<canthus13> Cheri703: ...I don't think you'll be getting brian's vote. :)
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Derath-Srvr> Would he be an absentee ballot now?
<canthus13> Derath-Srvr: ...not unless he left the launchpad group.
<Cheri703> yeah..I don't think so
<Derath-Srvr> Wow... lost power here in dublin...
<Derath-Srvr> briefly
<Cheri703> he deactivated himself on lp
<Derath-Srvr> LMAO!
<Cheri703> he's under "former members"
<canthus13> Wow.
<Derath-Srvr> Think he'll go to the "meet-up" group? lol
<Cheri703> hehe, dunno
<Cheri703> someone named "funkyhut" is also a deactivated member :D
<canthus13> ...I know a funkyhat...
<canthus13> He's in England...
<Cheri703> hehe
<Cheri703> http://failbook.failblog.org/2011/05/26/funny-facebook-fails-pedophile-busted-using-facebook-in-apple-store
<Cheri703> more storm coming
<Unit193> I kinda noticed the rain, Cheri703
<Cheri703> it's not raining here yet
<Cheri703> now it is
<Unit193> It had been raining for a little
<Cheri703> not here
 * canthus13 wonders what tomorrows convective outlook is like...
<dmcglone1> Hello
<Unit193> dmcglone1: You missed all the fun!
<dmcglone1> back pain is getting better by the day :-)
<canthus13> Ooo... nice. nothing at all over ohio tomorrow.
<dmcglone1> I did Unit193
<dmcglone1> what did I miss
<canthus13> a hissy fit over mailing list traffic. :/
<Cheri703> ragequit
<dmcglone1> Huh?
<Unit193> Where is the "people that have quit" part? I never found it...
<dmcglone1> was it a discussion in IRC?
<Cheri703> lp page, all members, scroll toward bottom (or ctrl-f mask) :)
<Cheri703> part of it was on the list, part in here
<dmcglone1> I see. what in the world was it over?
<canthus13> dmcglone1: people actually used the mailing list.
<Cheri703> people actually using the list to discuss things
<dmcglone1> Oh wow, I opened my mail and got 24 emails from the list alone. seems to be a record... LOL
<Unit193> I only see Active and Pending...
<dmcglone1> Active and Pending what Unit193?
<Unit193> LP > All Members and Active or Pending only
<dmcglone1> Oh Ok
<dmcglone1> How do I add a pin to my location on the google map?
<Cheri703> edit
<Cheri703> fire truck just drove by
 * canthus13 used to live a block from a fire station...
<dmcglone1> I have no idea how to add a pin and my name to my location
<dmcglone1> I clicked edit and it's like a maze
 * canthus13 has no idea how to find the map.
<Cheri703> dmcglone1: on the left, just above the name of the map, there should be an edit button, NOT the one above the map itself (sorry, wasn't clear)
<dmcglone1> canthus13:  http://ur1.ca/4a7wb
<Cheri703> dmcglone1: just go back to the main link
<Cheri703> ok, that button isn't showing up now -_-
<dmcglone1> I clicked the "edit" at the top of the page, but it's not letting me add a pin to my location for some reason
<Cheri703> ok, I see it
<Cheri703> the one in the left panel or the one in the map panel?
<canthus13> Hmm.. can't find an edit button.
<canthus13> (Other than the one at the top...)
<Cheri703> try loading it again
<Cheri703> the first time I clicked, it didn't show up, then I clicked it again and it did
<dmcglone1> Ok I wasn't signed in to google :-/
 * Cheri703 thinks directions should have been included with the map
<dmcglone1> I think we should have been able to just type our address in and then add a pin to it
<canthus13> There. Fixed.
<canthus13> refresh did it.
<Cheri703> kk
<dmcglone1> Heh, read the e-mails. makes me disgusted!
<Unit193> dmcglone1: You should have seen when he joined IRC :D
<dmcglone1> isn't discussing things related to Ubuntu on the list the purpose of it????
<dmcglone1> I guess were are supposed to google our brains out till we find the info, if ever.
<Unit193> Just join #ubuntu ;)
<dmcglone1> I think the list should be used for any and all communications among every Ubuntu Member
 * Unit193 hasn't once sent an email to the list (Don't plan too)
<Cheri703> dmcglone1: and know about obscure google groups -_-
<dmcglone1> Not that I would change the way we are doing things, but there is a website for advertising and scheduling meets, it can be found at http://www.meetup.com I use it exclusively for my PHP meetups
<Cheri703> that's what the other ubuntu group uses :)
<Cheri703> there was some reason I didn't like meetup...I forget why
<Cheri703> I thought you had to pay to create a group? or something?
<dmcglone1> well I can safely say, if this type of behaviour he deems as the holy grail is forced on us I'll most certainly walk away
<Cheri703> I completely disagree with everything (as far as I remember, didn't look back at it) that he said, so...
<Cheri703> if I make it to the council (hint hint nudge nudge) then don't expect those sorts of attitudes :)
<dmcglone1> Heh, if he thinks I'm joining that google group he's out of his mind. I don't patronise with dictators :-/
<dmcglone1> It was his overall tone  that got me
<dmcglone1> I commend jgould for keeping his cool :-)
<dmcglone1> and you too Cheri703
<Cheri703> thanks
<dmcglone1> I should have said that earlier, but it's usually the guy that wants to beat the crap out of people like that
<dmcglone1> well now what? are we going to continue to keep things how they are or do we have to learn a whole new set of rules?
<Cheri703> now what what?
<Cheri703> what do you mean?
<Cheri703> nothing really changed as a result of today
<dmcglone1> are we not allowed to post anything to the mailing list?
<Cheri703> no one agreed with him
<Cheri703> just carry on as before
<dmcglone1> good
<dmcglone1> I ask myself: how would paultag handle this one? LOL
<Cheri703> hehe
<Cheri703> wwptd
<Cheri703> what would paul tag do
<dmcglone1> LOL
<dmcglone1> I'm serious, he's the most calm and collective individual I've ever met
<dmcglone1> No wonder he's a leader!
<paultag> awwww.
<Unit193> Over on another channel, there is a great guy like that
<dmcglone1> He's a natural
<paultag> thank you guys
<dmcglone1> well hello paul
<dmcglone1> I thought you were on your way to Boston
<paultag> afternoon dmcglone1, how are things?
<paultag> dmcglone1: Yessir, flight was at 7:00 AM :)
<paultag> I'm already wicked bummed
<dmcglone1> Doing good man.
<dmcglone1> are you in Boston yet?
<paultag> dmcglone1: yeah, I'm sitting just west of the city, watching Netflix on my Wii. Super hot out today
<dmcglone1> Cool. are you staying with family?
<paultag> dmcglone1: yeah, for now. I'm heading down the cape to live on my own in a few days, just hanging out around here for now
<paultag> dmcglone1: I'm interviewing for a few positions, so I have no idea where i'll end up :)
<dmcglone1> Well I wish you the best of luck! Hopefully your position will be here in c-bus we need somebody to keep this city in check :-)
<paultag> dmcglone1: :D
<dmcglone1> If it was up to me, I'd fire the whole city!
<paultag> dmcglone1: Hahaha
<dmcglone1> with my back the way it's been the past week, I could grab someone and just wring their neck.. :-/
<dmcglone1> Unit193: what channel and who? (are you pulling my leg and telling me paul was in another channel?) :-)
 * dmcglone1 some dumb not plumb dumb :-)
<Unit193> paultag is there too, but I was thinking of another
<dmcglone1> I see. he must be a Bostonian too..
<paultag> Unit193: :)
<paultag> hehe
<Unit193> paultag: I'm sure you know who (To be fair, I still don't know you too well :) )
<paultag> Unit193: what channel?
<dmcglone1> Unit193: I suggest you get to know him! Great personality he has!
<Unit193> paultag: We are in two of the same channels. #Zenix
<paultag> Unit193: Ah, I know everyone in zenix
<paultag> Unit193: bodhi/ibuclaw ?
<Unit193> slacker_nl?
<paultag> I like him. We don't talk much but he seems really nice
<dmcglone1> paultag: Send your mom a dozen roses from me, and tell her she did a damn good job raising you! :-)
 * Cheri703 now has a nook reserved for the 10th :D
<paultag> dmcglone1: awww, will do :)
<paultag> Cheri703: wooot!
 * Cheri703 doesn't want to wait 2 weeks though
<Unit193> I need to get to know more of the great people..
<paultag> Cheri703: let me know if you can hack 'em :)
<dmcglone1> is the nook for reading books?
<Cheri703> I'll keep you posted
<Cheri703> yeah dmcglone1 e-ink reader
<Cheri703> I just told my brother that for his birthday present, I'll review the nook for him (the 10th is his bday)
<dmcglone1> I see. I don't read that much because when I start I never stop and I hate that!
<paultag> Cheri703: nice! They look so awesome
<Cheri703> yeah, I'm excited
<dmcglone1> how much do they run?
<Cheri703> aaaand I can get to the B&N on the bus, so don't have to try to bum a ride :)
<Cheri703> $139
<Cheri703> dmcglone1: the new one was just announced tuesday
<dmcglone1> dang. Do you have to rent or buy the books also?
<paultag> I really want to turn that reader into a kickass feed digester
<Cheri703> well...you can buy books from them, you can buy books from other sites, you can get free legal ebooks, you can "check out" ebooks from the library, ooooor you can download them from torrent sites :)
<Cheri703> so there are several options
<dmcglone1> or a kickass food digester ;-)
<Unit193> paultag: I was talking about bodhi (Still don't know ibuclaw well)
<paultag> Unit193: get to know ibuclaw, let him know you're friends with me
<dmcglone1> I see. I'll stick to traditional means, I like to keep commerce around here healthy
<paultag> Unit193: we go back about 3 years or so :)
 * dmcglone1 is going to take a little break and stand up to loo
<dmcglone1> loosen back
<paultag> rock on
<Cheri703> dmcglone1: standing up to loo = headed to the bathroom?
<Cheri703> ;)
<Cheri703> husband and I are headed to the farmer's market downtown tomorrow
<Unit193> Might be hard standing
<dmcglone1> takes me about 3 minutes to just get up!
<Cheri703> apparently it's every friday til the end of september
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-05-27
<dmcglone1> This absolutely sucks!
<Cheri703> ?
 * canthus13 has his days off already reserved for OLF. :)
<Unit193> I may be able to attend!
<canthus13> Cool!
<canthus13> My wife is going, too. :)
<canthus13> ..>And maybe one of my co-irkers.
<paultag> canthus13: :D
<Unit193> canthus13: maybe I can find out who you are (But not paultag...)
<paultag> Unit193: I might try to come
<dmcglone1> I'm going to be there this year even if I'm threatened with divorce, and losing my kids and my million dollars, and alimony payments, and and and
<dmcglone1> ;-)
<dmcglone1> I'm sure if I'm down with my back, paultag will push me in a wheel chair.. ;-)
<Unit193> dmcglone1 is going? Nevermind... I have something to do that week :0
<Unit193> ;)
<dmcglone1> haha Unit193
<dmcglone1> What ya gonna do go through your porn collection?
<Unit193> You gotta love that guy...
<dmcglone1> :-)
<Unit193> (I was guessing you were talking about that guy in #kubuntu)
<dmcglone1> Nah, I don't waste my breath on KDE users ;-)
<paultag> dmcglone1: hehehehe
<paultag> dmcglone1: I'd get you where you needed to be
<paultag> dmcglone1: I'm sure we could find Ubuntu interns
<dmcglone1> I know I say dumb ass off the wall shit, but I'd rather see someone laugh and be happy than anything else :-)
<dmcglone1> paultag: I just pray you don't dump me in the river.. ;-)
<paultag> dmcglone1: praying is useless >:D
<dmcglone1> We should start a Ubuntu healthcare program. they will focus on things like isolation, carpel tunnel, Unit193's porn addition, and so on
<Unit193> dmcglone1: How did I get that?
<dmcglone1> Oh boy if I can't pray, I hope to hell I'm better by then
<dmcglone1> LOL Unit193
<dmcglone1> I don't know, just jivin with ya
<TheErk> hullo
<dmcglone1> Unit193: Don't feel bad, I sprained my wrist yesterday ;-)
<dmcglone1> Hello TheErk
<dmcglone1> I'm just waiting for Cheri703 to bite and kick my butt for this one!
<Unit193> You can go too far sometimes... ( TheErk does it more than you do)
<Cheri703> mmmmhm
<dmcglone1> LOL
<dmcglone1> Don't worry I say the same things about my crazy butt
<dmcglone1> It's all in good clean fun thats all, not offense intended
<TheErk> I do?
<TheErk> What do i do?
<canthus13> why do *I* get membership requests for the columbus google group>
<dmcglone1> canthus13: is it for the Ubuntu one?
<canthus13> no.
<canthus13> just the columbus reloco google group.
<dmcglone1> I see
<dmcglone1> Anyone use linkedin?
<Unit193> Did anyone know there was (invite only) #ubuntu-ohio ?
<dmcglone1> no
<dmcglone1> apparently since Oprah Winfery tv show is not gone, fans are accidentally sending their e-mails to Opera the web browser thing it's Operah Winfery
<dmcglone1> Thinking it's Oprah Winfery that is
<Cheri703> I recently signed up for linkedin
<Cheri703> who owns #ubuntu-ohio?
<Cheri703> I can ask the irc team if no one here knows
<Cheri703> (I was on the phone and just now caught up :) )
<jgould> boo
<dmcglone1> anyone know if there is an IRC plugin for kopete?
<jgould> canthus13: because Brain left the group
<dmcglone1> Hi jgould
<Unit193> jacob
<Cheri703> jacob owns #ubuntu-ohio?
<Unit193> Founder: jacob
<Cheri703> kk
<jgould> ok,  we're going to go get dinner and I will be back in a few hours.  if you need me, hit me up on Google. (or Gtalk)
<Unit193> Can I hit him up anyway? Even if I don't need him?
<Cheri703> I say go for it
<Unit193> Cheri703: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613532/
<Unit193> I LOVE pastebinit and wished it worked in irssi (along with grep)
<Cheri703> interesting
<Unit193> 1608PriceChild!n=pricechi@ubuntu/member/pricechildops-#ubuntu-ohio2007-03-14 01:05:05.154258<reply>Help! jacobmp92, meatballhat, rrittenhouse, PWill or Vorian.6 <--- is how I found it
<Cheri703> definitely
<TheErk> food.. good idea
<TheErk> later peeps
<TheErk> (peep peep)
 * Cheri703 is not made of marshmallow fluff
 * Cheri703 is fluffy, but not marshmallow fluffy
 * canthus13 smears Cheri703 with chocolate and sprinkles graham cracker crumbs all over.
<canthus13> Now you're a s'more. :)
 * Cheri703 wouldn't be against that necessarily
<Cheri703> >.>
<Cheri703> <,<
<canthus13> Hmm... :D
<dmcglone1> anyone familiar with qmake?
<Cheri703> *cough* I mean, gosh canthus13, that's horrible!
<canthus13> Cheri703: Oh... GOt pics of Sully in Montana. :)
<Cheri703> :)
 * canthus13 bout a spare from someone in great falls, got them to take pics of him around town. :)
<canthus13> ..bought.
 * canthus13 can't seem to type today. :(
<Cheri703> :)
<dmcglone1> apparently installing Kopete requires just about all of KDE. what a crock
<Unit193> Why do you want Kopete? Why not Pidgin ;)
<canthus13> ...Why do we have a sign that advises us to take the stairs for better health? We don't *HAVE* an elevator in this building...
<canthus13> Why pidgin? Just use smoke signals.
<dmcglone1> I was going to try kopete because it supports all the protocols but apparently not IRC at the moment
<Unit193> SMK! How ya doing?
<canthus13> dmcglone1: Just do what the smart people do.  Use irssi.
<Unit193> (I'm still too stinkin' lazy to get debian/Ubuntu mini on the Mac)
<skellat> Reading logs on irclogs.ubuntu.com trying to catch up...
<canthus13> skellat: ...it's interesting.
<dmcglone1> so I downloaded an IRC plugin for kopete, and when I went to install kopete it wanted to install almost the whole dang repository
<Unit193> Crap! Now I'm going to look like an idiot on all kinds of levels!
<canthus13> dmcglone1: Yup. HOw about that? A 200MB+ CHat client...
<dmcglone1> tell me about it canthus13
<canthus13> Unit193: You quit using irssi?
<Unit193> canthus13: You kidding me? Why did you think that?
<Cheri703> yo skellat
<Cheri703> yeah...it was interesting
<dmcglone1> well I  can't take this empathy anymore, it's just with this growing behavior
<Cheri703> dmcglone1: try quassel :) there's a qt4 version if you don't need core/client
<Cheri703> so it doesn't need kde
<canthus13> Unit193: YOu mentioned looking like an idiot after I mentioned that irssi is what the smart peope use.
<canthus13> *people
<dmcglone1> I'm trying to find an all in one client Cheri703 :-(
<Cheri703> yeah, quassel does all in one
<dmcglone1> really?
<Cheri703> ohhh
<Cheri703> meaning IM too
<Unit193> canthus13: Na. That was for him looking back in the logs
<Cheri703> yes?
<dmcglone1> yahoo, Aim, IRC and google video chat
<canthus13> Unit193: Oh. :()
<Unit193> finch + irssi
<Cheri703> dmcglone1: video via the gmail page got some enhancements from gmail labs
<skellat> People were THAT freaked out over e-mail volume earlier?  My goodness.  The things that happen while I'm out getting groceries and doing some cooking...
<paultag> skellat: no, it's fine
<paultag> skellat: it was one person
<paultag> skellat: keep it up, this volume is good
<Cheri703> I'm GLAD people are talking and participating
<paultag> +1000
<skellat> paultag: If anybody thought THAT was excessive, you should see the e-mail lists that power the realm of librarians.
<Cheri703> yeah, it was like 3 lines in gmail :)
<Unit193> Alpine doesn't do threads
<Unit193> (I'm in all main anyways)
<Cheri703> so use gmail :D
<skellat> paultag: A couple are on old-school LISTSERV and my subscription is set to INDEX so I can pick & choose.  There's also GMANE that creates an NNTP bridge if desired.
<paultag> yar
<Unit193> Cheri703: I use gmail, alpine and T-bird (not in any order)
<paultag> we should be better about tagging
<paultag> [NEO] $SUBJECT
 * canthus13 tags paultag.
<paultag> so you can filter out stuff with tags
<paultag> Cheri703: har har :)
<paultag> damn you tab complete
<canthus13> but that would require filtering, which makes people cry.
<skellat> paultag: Is that part of mailman configuration visible?
<paultag> sorry Cheri703
<paultag> you canthus13 :)
<Cheri703> I think that All topics (unless SUPER specific) are relevant to the rest of the group. discussing how to handle NEO is bringing up topics that are important ideas for the whole group
<paultag> skellat: well I was saying in the subject of emails, on the ohio ML
<paultag> skellat: say like [NEO] $SUBJECT, [CBUS] $SUBJECT (and so on)
<paultag> Cheri703: I totally agree
<Cheri703> when you already have [ubuntu-us-oh] that becomes a LONG subject line
<paultag> +1
<Cheri703> especially when reading email  on phone or something
<skellat> paultag: I've got mail filing rules set up on Fastmail.fm to toss mail into different folders based on stuff like that
<paultag> that's what I brought up on the GSoC ML
<Cheri703> you'd have no idea what it was actually about because it'd be super long
<paultag> I don't like subjects longer then 80 chars
<paultag> someone was making the same point I was making, and I was not having it that day
<paultag> skellat: truth
<skellat> paultag: Does RFC822 specify an upper bound for subject line length?
<dmcglone1> Cheri703: quassel is IRC only :-(
<paultag> skellat: nope
<Cheri703> yeah, I misunderstood at first
<Cheri703> dmcglone1: google chat now does aim
<Cheri703> so...you could get away with gmail window popout and an irc client :)
<Cheri703> OR one browser window with gmail logged in and webchat :D
<dmcglone1> I'll just go back to pidgon minus the video chat and use google or empathy for video chat :-/
<Unit193> s/pidgon/pidgin
<dmcglone1> pidgin poop
<dmcglone1> ;-)
<skellat> Anybody have a view on the way the map looks so far in terms of population distribution?
 * Cheri703 hasn't looked at it since earlier
 * skellat is still surprised at how spread apart we all are
<dmcglone1> link skellat
<skellat> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&msa=0&msid=206208735687321540096.0004a4313b0da325ca579&z=7
<dmcglone1> mine isn't there
<Unit193> He removed you
<skellat> Who removed who?
<Unit193> j/k
<skellat> Crap.
 * skellat smacks forehead
<skellat> dmcglone1: You need a Google account to drop a pin.  I forgot about.  What general vicinity should I drop a pin at for you?
<dmcglone1> lol Unit193
<Unit193> I harass dmcglone1 all DAY!
<dmcglone1> skellat I already did mine today and it says it needed approval
<skellat> Hunh.
<dmcglone1> yeah
<skellat> Was it approval for account creation, you mean?
<Unit193> skellat: Without hounding you. Are you normally too busy to come on IRC?
<dmcglone1> no, I already got an google account. maybe I did it wrong. do you have a link to the page
<skellat> Yeah.  The link above should've worked.
<dmcglone1> I found it, I had to log in
<Cheri703> urgh, working on wiki page -_-
<Unit193> Cheri703: Sweet, but not fun...
<Unit193> skellat: Was that answer for me?
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> I think it was to dmcglone1
 * Unit193 checks Cheri703's wiki
<Cheri703> it's not updated yet
<Cheri703> it's still woefully out of date
<Unit193> Better then mine...
<Cheri703> meh
<Unit193> s/then/than/ ?
<dmcglone1> I click edit to add myself to the map and it takes me to a whole new map
<Cheri703> I think than
<Cheri703> dmcglone1: which edit are you clicking?
<Cheri703> the one on the map or the one on the left by the text?
<Cheri703> you want the one on the left
<skellat> Should be the edit button near "Ubuntu Ohio Census"
<skellat> The blue edit text makes a new map
<dmcglone1> Ah
<dmcglone1> No wonder it didn't work earlier today, what an freakin idiot I am
<dmcglone1> Ok I only see 1 edit button in the top right
<Cheri703> refresh
<Cheri703> canthus13 and I both had that happen
<dmcglone1> found it :-)
<skellat> It could be worse.  I could've went with Frappr...
<dmcglone1> done
 * skellat still marvels at the population distribution having a clump in Columbus and everybody else so spread out
<canthus13> Pogo should be illegal.
<deejoe> Pogo?
<deejoe> oh, .com games, not Walt Kelly or the stick
<canthus13> That idiotic game site that attracts the dumbest people in the world... and then when they have issues, they call *ME*!!
<deejoe> oh, haha
<canthus13> "I lost all my coins!!" bite me, old lady...
<deejoe> I thought maybe you were addicted or something.
<dmcglone1> brb going to go upstairs
<Cheri703> hehe
<skellat> Gotta go...evening routine stuff to handle...
<Unit193> Wow... Howdy jwb1275
<Unit193> (Who is he again? :) )
<Unit193> jgould: Have you seen Stargate SG-1?
<dmcglone1> Hi jwb1275
 * dmcglone1 doesn't like sci-fi
<jwb1275> Hi dmcglone1
<jwb1275> Hi all
<Unit193> He ignored me...
<jwb1275> sorry Unit193  i was busy putting down my pin
<Unit193> jwb1275: I was just kidding!
<dmcglone1> Ah I get that all the time, I figured it's because I talked my head off the night before
<jwb1275> Did you all hear about the LOCO Map...   http://ur1.ca/4a7wb
<Cheri703> I'm on it :)
<jwb1275> i thought it was a great idea
<Cheri703> jacob is going to see about getting it set up on the website
<Unit193> Stuff happens fast on IRC
<Cheri703> (if the website is ever back up and running ;) )
<jgould> Unit193: No I have not
<Unit193> jgould: Your name reminds me of the bad guys on there...
<dmcglone1> Unit193: it's like a gangster name huh? :-)
<Unit193> dmcglone1: No
<jwb1275> Cheri703:  I went to the website first, it looks like it is working.  The map on the website would be great!
<Cheri703> oh, it wasn't working earlier today
<Cheri703> ubuntu uk has an awesome map, I want one like theirs :)
<Unit193> I looked it up...
<jwb1275> Cheri703: are you the Cheri from Mansfield?
<Cheri703> yep
<Unit193> What's a -journal file??
<jwb1275> Cheri703:  Did you go to UDS?
<dmcglone1> You mean on a linux system Unit193?
<Cheri703> yep
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Yeah...
<jwb1275> awesome  how was that?
<Cheri703> AMAZING
<Cheri703> (also, how did you know that?)
<dmcglone1> Unit193: where in the directory structure is it located?
<jwb1275> I heard a pod cast of an interview you did
<Cheri703> ahh, ok
<jwb1275> i try to keep up with the latest happenings
<dmcglone1> Unit193: I'm suspecting it's a kernel file
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Normal file (filename-journal
<Cheri703> I'm always curious where people find out things about me :) I'm like the annoying box on signup pages "how did you hear about us? news site, search engine, other"
<Cheri703> it was really cool, I learned SO MUCH
<dmcglone1> Hmmm Unit193
<jwb1275> did you get sponsored to go?
<Cheri703> yeah
<dmcglone1> Unit193: are you using kmail?
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Nope (I killed the file anyway)
<dmcglone1> because kmail has a personal journal, that could be it
<jwb1275> where there any sessions that you remember that were really good,  I watch what i can on Youtube
<jwb1275> I don't think they post all of them
<Cheri703> hmm...some of the community roundtables were really interesting
<Cheri703> you can listen to the audio
<Cheri703> they record all of them, since they do live audio feeds
<jwb1275> how?
<Cheri703> video was only in certain rooms
<Cheri703> let me check
<jgould> Cheri703: you have one on accessibility?
<Cheri703> yeah, there were a few
<Cheri703> one on accessibility community stuff, and a few on other things
<Unit193> http://mirrors.tumbleweed.org.za/uds-o/
<Unit193> http://mirrors.tumbleweed.org.za/uds-o/
<Unit193> ...
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> Could be worse
<jgould> Only downside to an ogg: My phone won't play...
<Cheri703> you can convert them fairly easily afaik
<jwb1275> Unit193: awesome thanks!
<Unit193> jwb1275: Sure! charlie-tca linked me a few day ago
<jgould> I know.  I just like things simple... (Yeah, right.  If I did, I'd still be running the MacOS as my primary...)
<Unit193> dmcglone1: That file was killing my bot when I said a factoid
<Unit193> jgould: I was going to say EDUbuntu
<Unit193> :D
<dmcglone1> I see Unit193. what type of bot?
<jwb1275> All: Thanks for the info, good talking to you all, but got to run my battery is about to die.
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> LAter jwb1275
<Unit193> ubottu clone (supybot, but I configured it a little different then they do)
<dmcglone1> what's it's purpose?
<Unit193> Dang... I didn't ask him if Akron was still alive...
<dmcglone1> i googled it
<Unit193> dmcglone1: When I made it, it was going to be in a channel I don't see me putting it in now
<Unit193> dmcglone1: It would be fun to put it in here, but they wouldn't like it
<dmcglone1> you should ask
<Unit193> Too late, he done gone...
<Unit193> Or ask if I can put the little guy in here?
<dmcglone1> yeah
<dmcglone1> never know till u ask
<Unit193> He isn't a party bot if that's what you're thinking...
<Unit193> If they wanted a bot, they could get a LoCo bot...
<dmcglone1> lol no, just giving u encouragement
<Cheri703> my wiki page is officially updated: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cheri703  I included my current "stump speech" for the election, though I will send it to the list as well
<Cheri703> sent to list
<Unit193> Cheri703: You spamming me again? ;)
<Cheri703> yes, extensively
<jgould> Heh
<jgould>  The dog and is bone are annoying me right now
<Cheri703> ah, yes *gnawgnawgnawgnawgnawgnawgnawgnawgnawgnawgnawgnawgnawgnawgnawgnawgnawgnaw*
<jgould> Yes
<Cheri703> http://clientsfromhell.net/post/5869649015/i-dont-know-quite-what-well-be-selling-yet
<jgould> HEh
<canthus13> bleh. I'm in a weird position of loving the ubuntu community, wanting more people involved, but being embarrassed to show people the latest offerings and definitely not wanting to encourage someone to actually use ubuntu. :/
<Cheri703> people are dumb
<Cheri703> canthus13: read the almost last bit in my election thingy ;)
<Cheri703> you can still encourage use of the old ones
<Cheri703> that's kind of the beauty of it, there are TONS of possibilities
<canthus13> the over 200 million users one?
<Cheri703> before that
<canthus13> The problem is, from what I can see, it's only getting worse.. not better.
<Unit193> Xubuntu and Lubuntu look nice...
<canthus13> We'll see, though.  I like 10.10 ok, and 10.04 is decent enough... so I've got 'til 2013 before I decide for good.
<canthus13> Unit193: they do, but they aren't quite featureful enough for me...
<Unit193> canthus13: What are you thinking of Zenix?
<jgould> My servers will stay on 10.04 until 12.04 comes out
<canthus13> Unit193: I'm liking Zenix.. but there's a critical issue for me.  There's no way to turn off 'raise on click'.
<canthus13> jgould: I will never run ubuntu on a server... :/
<jgould> I will probably upgrade the laptop to 11.10 as it should do better in the support department...
<jgould> Why canthus13
<canthus13> jgould: ubuntu plases more emphasis on flash and pretty crap than stability.
<canthus13> ...places.
<canthus13> I swear, I've forgotten how to type/spell/grammatificate today...
<jgould> I'm running server Ed. it works perfectly for what I'm using it for.
<canthus13> jgould: that's fine for a desktop, I can deal with the occasional odd issue... but for a server, I refuse to trade bleeding edge for uptime and reliability.
<jgould> I have the uptime and reliabilty. Only time I haven't is when I've broken something.  (I'm good at that...)
 * canthus13 is still running Lenny on 2 of his 3 servers...
<jgould> which one was Lenny?  (Potato was 2.2
<jgould> )
<canthus13> 5
<canthus13> squeeze is running on the third.
<jgould> Ah
<jgould> Lat time I ran pure debian, I was runnign Potato or Woody...
<canthus13> Heh. I'd probably never run it on a desktop...
<jgould> it was a server.  It handled our firewall..
 * Cheri703 is braindead now...updating wiki took thinking
<canthus13> Heh.
<Cheri703> I hate writing about myself
<Cheri703> hate hate hate it
<Cheri703> ah wunt mah nook
<Cheri703> 2 weeks is going to suck
<Cheri703> for me and for you guys, because I will likely whine about it :)
<Cheri703> sorries!
 * jgould hands Cheri703  a stone tablet
<Cheri703> meh
<jgould> Heh
<Unit193> < poltak_> No modern processors even support 64bit yet, so why would you even care unless you were running a supercomputer? :P
 * canthus13 doesn't understand the attraction to tablets. :
<canthus13> :/
<Cheri703> it's not a tablet
<Cheri703> I have no use for a tablet
<canthus13> Unit193: ...is that dude an idiot?
<Cheri703> I'm getting the e-ink one
<jgould> Where was that from Unit193 ?
<Unit193> YES!
<canthus13> Cheri703: I wouldn't mind an e-ink screen....
<Unit193> #lubuntu
<canthus13> Unit193: Woo!
 * canthus13 goes to troll.
<Cheri703> canthus13: have you looked at the new nook?
<Cheri703> it's SWEET
<jgould> E-ink is nice
<canthus13> Cheri703: Not yet.
 * jgould has an e-ink device
<Unit193> < poltak_> Unit193: Okay Tron :P
<canthus13> Unit193: Bah. how do you renumber a window in irssi again?
<Unit193>   /window num 3
<Cheri703> canthus13: touch e-ink, 6.5x5x.47, so it's teeny, reads epub files, so you can get library books, (and torrented books), various other awesome features
<canthus13> Unit193: thanks.
<Unit193> canthus13: No problem
<Cheri703> jgould: I'm so looking forward to the e-ink
<Cheri703> I have a bunch of ebooks that I have acquired in anticipation of getting the thing, and I'd like to read some, buuuut, I know I'll get a splitting headache really fast if I try to read them on here
<jgould> It's nice
<Cheri703> I spend a fair amount of time on/waiting for buses, so it will be super handy there as well :)
<canthus13> Cheri703: Good reason.. I'm not stuck on a bus anymore... :)
 * canthus13 spent a couple of years riding the bus.. it sucked. :/
<jgould> We're imbiciles<SP>?  Did you guys know this?
<Unit193> I knew I was...
<Unit193> canthus13: You going to stick in there and watch me make an idiot of myself?
<Cheri703> ?
<Unit193> Cheri703: #lubuntu thing
<canthus13> sure.. I might join in, too...
<Cheri703> ah
<Cheri703> canthus13: we save SO MUCH MONEY by not having a car
<Cheri703> we generally can go a month or more on $30 for BOTH of us for transportation
<canthus13> Cheri703: I lost soooooo much sanity by not having a car. :(
<Cheri703> husband doesn't especially like it
<Cheri703> but it's not like we're going to a job or anything
<jgould> I would go insane not having a car. (but then again I think our bus system sucks...)
<Cheri703> masnfield's is surprisingly decent
<canthus13> Cheri703: wow... Manfield's pretty small.
<jgould> Mansfield is also a lot smaller than columbus
 * canthus13 wouldn't think the buses would be any bit usable.
<Cheri703> yeah canthus13 I was pleasantly surprised
<Cheri703> they're not amazing, and they stop running after 5:30, and they don't run on weekends (which sucks), BUT for the times that they DO run, they're inexpensive, and they get to pretty much all relevant parts of town
<canthus13> Toledo is easily 6 times the size of mansfield and seems to be making a mission of ruining public transportation. :/
<jgould> Hell,  our paratransit down here sucks as well...
<jgould> Columbus already did it...
<canthus13> jgould: we have pretty decent paratransit here...
<Cheri703> also they're clean, the drivers are nice, and there are surprisingly few obtrusive crazy people (there are crazy/stinky/whatever people, but few obtrusive ones)
<Cheri703> paratransit?
<jgould> ours wouldn't be bad if it has grown with the city...
<canthus13> Cheri703: disabled transportation.
<Cheri703> gotcha
<Cheri703> every single mansfield bus has a ramp and a spot for wheelchair(s)
<jgould> Required by Federal Law.  they don't say how it has to work, just that it has to be
<Cheri703> they do also have the van-like buses as well
<canthus13> but the more ridership goes up around here, the more they cut routes.
<Cheri703> it's usable, they use them all the time
<Cheri703> they're pretty sweet actually, they fold out the main door and right back in
<jgould> that' sthe same thing they do here, canthus13
<canthus13> Cheri703: Our buses have that, but paratransit does door-to-door around here.  you just call to schedule your rides.
<Cheri703> yeah, they have that as well
<jgould> Same down here, canthus13 and they take forever
<jgould> (and seemingly put one person on a bus...)
<dmcglone1> I'm out night all
<jgould> When my wife was working, she had two people that worked with her that lived in the same building, they would have two busses show up for them... It's like do you not try to combine trips to save money?
<canthus13> jgould: Seriously? That's screwed up.
<jgould> Yeah
<Cheri703> it may depend on when they call and the scheduling system used
<jgould> I don't care.  that's a waste.
<Cheri703> if it's a regularly scheduled thing, then yes
<jgould> I see me adding my IRC nick to the list caused others to do the same... :D
<jgould> Dailey.  some days they will be on one bus, others not...  they be morons
<canthus13> jgould: I always put my nick on stuff.
<Cheri703> I added my town so that you can know where I am without actually typing it. my nick is reasonably easy to decipher
<Cheri703> *without actually clicking it
 * Cheri703 will be lurking, going to read a DTB as they say (dead tree book)
<Cheri703> highlight me (use full nick) if you need me
<jgould> People still use dead tree?
<jgould> XD
<canthus13> Unit193: Heh... poltek_ is about to get owned...
<canthus13> err.. poltak_
<Unit193> Yep! This isn't the first time he has been annoying...
<canthus13> Unit193: there. op yourself up. :)
<Unit193> canthus13: Thanks! Done
 * jgould waits for it...
<Unit193> Same...
<jgould> In my client for the Mac, when someone got kicked, it would sound like an explosion...
<jgould> Did he ignore jmardsen?
<canthus13> yep.
<Unit193> jgould: Yep! he is one of the head devs... (can be a little annoying..)
<jgould> poltak is one of the head devs for Lubuntu?
<Unit193> NO! jmar
<jgould> Ok
<jgould> poltak didn't seem to give a hoot about the COC
<Unit193> jgould: Search your logs for poltak? ( bioterror is the head support guy BTW)
<Unit193> I'm sad now...
<jgould> Why?
<Unit193> There are not doing anything... :(
<jgould> Maybe he saw the +o and decided that it was time to just shut up and go back to work... (or it's really going down in a PM
 * Unit193 asked bioterror
<Unit193> That just made me too happy!
<canthus13> I haven't seen anything fun since I told the guy trying to convince people to install his malware server on #shellium that he would have better luck in #freenode...
<jgould> That made me happy as well.
<Unit193> Was I too quick with the \o/ ? :D
<jgould> I wihs I knew why there was lag between my laptop and the server... we're on the same lan, (laptop is on a 54mbit connection and (802.11G) and the server is hardwired into a 100mbit port....
<canthus13> eh?
<canthus13> what made you happy?
<jgould> watching the guy get kicked...
<canthus13> jgould: Something else sucking up bandwidth?
 * canthus13 loves his bandwidth graphing in DD-WRT. :)
<jgould> I'm pulling down the UDS audio files, but I could be doing nothing and have the same problem
<canthus13> Odd.
<canthus13> Tried rebooting your router?
 * jgould glares at it and then checks the tracking on the one that went back to Cisco
<jgould> It's an Airport Extreme.  It has it's own... Issues.
<jgould> I'll be back in a bit.  Going to get milk and like stuff
<Unit193> Anyone going to get this party started? Or are we waiting on jgould?
<Unit193> ;)
<jgould> Aryos eiyre
<jgould> er
<jgould> stupid router
<Unit193> jgould: You're back! Welcome back!
<jgould> Thank you!
 * jgould eats a block of parmasean cheese
 * jgould upgrades his brain
<Unit193> Man I wish you could do that...
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> I hate not feeling well...
<Unit193> What are you down with?
 * BiosElement thinks everyone here must be a zombie for being awake at 2am :P
<_bbb> vegan zombie
<_bbb> graaaains
<Unit193> BiosElement! You're back!
<jgould> I don't think dinner agreed with me.
<BiosElement> Hah, yes I am
 * jgould needs more screen real estate, but doesn't feel like moving from the couch...
<Unit193> BiosElement: Did you catch this afternoon?
<BiosElement> What was up?
<jgould> Is there anyone that didn't?
<jgould> Wow
<jgould> I guess so
<BiosElement> hah
<BiosElement> I got to fix a win computer for 7 hours today >.>
<jgould> sounds like windows...
<Unit193> I haven't seen you for a few days
<BiosElement> Yeah, I've been lazy about loading quassel heh
<Unit193> Did you toss it out the window? ;)
<BiosElement> Ya know, I nearly did
<BiosElement> Oh and if anyone is curious, windows somehow nuked the drive.
<jgould> that soudns about right..
<jgould> is it possible to reinstall windows without wiping the drive yet (and not have the previous install fuck with the new one?)
<BiosElement> jgould: No, no it's not.
<BiosElement> Yeah, the data was a loss too, I couldn't back anything up. >.<
<jgould> Not good...
<BiosElement> Typical of windows and why I don't trust NTFS partitions. >.>
<jgould> At least the Mac OS can be reinstalled and not mess with much of anything (and it will look the same becaue the prefs are stored in the User's home dir)
<BiosElement> True
<BiosElement> I still find it amusing though that it just randomly died >.<
<Unit193> You know what the error msg was?
<Unit193> Unmountable Partition?
<jgould> it wasn't as simple as 'this is windows and I'm gonna die now' was it?
<jgould> XD
<BiosElement> Yep, and I tried the NTFS repair tricks via ubuntu, no such luck.
<Unit193> I had that once!
<Unit193> (Fixing a friends computer)
<Unit193> It may be a Win7 bug...
<BiosElement> hah Nope, this was XP. And I think it's more a NTFS issue
<jgould> Isn't Win 7 a bug?
<BiosElement> Isn't windows a bug?
<Unit193> The stupid LP bug#1?
<jgould> I don't think that any version of windows ever actually makes it out of beta...
<BiosElement> Reminds me, Win8 coming next year apparently
<jgould> I heard hte board wants to get rid of Balmer for that ocomment...
<BiosElement> Heh, I'm not worried really
<BiosElement> No matter what they do, nothing will remedy the fact that it's lipstick on a pig. >.<
<Unit193> Isn't Win8 supposed to have some odd user interface?
<BiosElement> I don't really follow Win news, I have no idea
<Unit193> BiosElement: XP or Unity?
<jgould> Hasn't the last 2 versions of Windows had some odd uer interface?
<BiosElement> Unity is more like the pig on the lipstick :P
<BiosElement> jgould: Eh, not really. It's really been just a rip of KDE's interface since vista
<jgould> Heh BiosElement.  Very true.  I actually thought it was the other way around when I installed Kubuntu.  That they had made KDE look more like vista
<BiosElement> Most people think that, but KDE actually had it first from all I've seen.
<BiosElement> It's kinda a moot point, but still somewhat amusing.
<Unit193> Guess who is back in #lubuntu! (And is on mute)
<BiosElement> Do we wanna know?
<Unit193> jgould and canthus13 know
<Unit193> Poltak
<BiosElement> Sounds exciting :P
<Unit193> He's an idiot... Take a look at the logs...
<BiosElement> How exciting >.>
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> Would it be wrong to say hey to him?
<Unit193> Since he can't say anything back? I would bet he'll PM you...
<jgould> YEah
<BiosElement> Hmm wow...I think the Minecraft community is officially worse then the Facepunch community. *sighs* I had hoped I'd never see the like..
<Unit193> I've still not played
<BiosElement> Bahh
<jgould> I don't see the point
<Unit193> BiosElement: Do you trust CACert.org?
<BiosElement> Never heard of it.
<jgould> I understand patents, but when they stagnate developent and innovation, development and innovation should overrule the patent.  Also patent hodling firms should be illegal...
<BiosElement> Patents are stupid for software and pretty stupid for everything else
<jgould> or thinks like 'in app purchasing...' Lodsys is now going after andriod developer as well as iOS developers...
<BiosElement> I saw that, I blame apple though for waiting so long to step in.
<Unit193> How about patents on body parts? Or how to do tests?
<jgould> Apple doesnt' just jump in on things unless they have a firm grasp on them
<jgould> I hereby patent the right arm and hand mechinsim
<jgould> :D
<Unit193> BiosElement: I would have thought you would be in #kubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu
 * jgould removes his brain
<BiosElement> Hah nah, I don't usually bother watching major channels
<jgould> wow I just cleaned up my inbox on gmail..
<jgould> went from about 200 messags in the inbox to 30 or so..
<jgould> I need to remap the command keys to control and the control keys to command...
<BiosElement> Yeash
<Unit193> jgould has been trying to get *ubuntu working on his Mac (And having so many issues...)
<jgould> Actually, Ubuntu is working very well.  It's the two other *ubuntus (X and L) that I want to run that don't
<jgould> That's where going to a UH could have been useful: This is what it's doing... *demonstrate* any ideas?
<jgould> but no, the thing is in a pretty stupid locaion..
<Unit193> jgould: Ubuntu works fine? (Did it work to install l/xubuntu-desktop?)
<jgould> I can't control tap to click in X/Lubuntu-desktop
<jgould> Even under Ubuntu, I still don't have complete functionality...  Wifi's still an issue, suspend is flaky adn I will occasionally have problems when I log in where I'll launch an app (say, firefox) and it's like gnome will die, and I'll get dropped back to GDM even though I jsut logged in
<jgould> Unit193: Remember how Brian said that there was a parking garage across the street from the 11th Ave Panera?
<jgould> there isn't onw
<jgould> er one
<BiosElement> There isn't? I recall seeing one nearby that area too.
<Unit193> jgould: Nice!
<jgould> The closest one I could find with access to High street was three blocks away at the Ohio Union.
<BiosElement> Has anyone suggested alternatives?
<jgould> I was looking at a panera in grandview, but it may have the same issue with parking.
<jgould> Personally, I'd prefer the panera by my house, but that's inconveinent if you don't live on this end of town
<BiosElement> I'm of the opinion that the current location is a pretty decent one. Parking is a bit of an issue but there 'is' some and it's easy to get to via bus anywhere in columbus really. The time however might not be ideal.
<jgould> what about the Panera up the road in Clintonville
<jgould> still on the 2, and it has it's own parking lot
<BiosElement> jgould: Actually, assuming we're looking at the same place, that'd be closer to me. >.>
<Unit193> BiosElement: How is OLF looking for you?
<BiosElement> Ahh, me and Jon still need to discuss things, I'm hoping to make it to the next UbuHour and bring that up.
<BiosElement> jgould: What's the address for that Panera?
<jgould> BiosElement: I'm thinking the one at 4519 High
<jgould> Cols, 43214
<BiosElement> Yep, It's the same. That'd work
<BiosElement> It's got parking you say?
<jgould> I was just pulling that up to give you the address
<BiosElement> hah, thanks jgould ^_^
<jgould> Let he fly over with Google and I'll tell ya, give me one sec
<BiosElement> No need, I found ti
<BiosElement> Just wanted to double check. ^_^
<BiosElement> Well I'd support moving UbuntuHour there, if others don't have any objections.
<BiosElement> It's still on major bus lines, easy enough to get too from campus as well, apparently has parking and might not be quite so busy.
<jgould> Yes it does... A parking lot for a church behind it
<jgould> I find that busy in a panera is hit or miss
<BiosElement> Oh, yeah. That's a great location. I was just there yesterday haha
<BiosElement> True, but on Campus it's usually a hit hit :P
<jgould> LOL
<BiosElement> Any thoughts on the time?
<jgould> 7PM would be better than 6:30
<BiosElement> Perhaps. I know the time thing has been moved around a few tmies
<jgould> you type like me... :)
<BiosElement> At 4am, yes I do
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> I type like that all the time
<BiosElement> Ugh, what's with all the hostility on the mailing list? >.<
<Unit193> BiosElement: Brian came in here too...
<BiosElement> Eh?
<jgould> Heh
<BiosElement> Wow...yeah, that's a bit much.
<Unit193> jgould, Cheri703 and myself went and hid :P
<jgould> LOL
<BiosElement> Reading through this, the passive aggressive nonsense isn't helpful.
<Unit193> I liked that idea... I should do it again!
<jgould> what idea?
<BiosElement> Meh, this drama is stupid, I'm too tired to try to figure out what's up.
<jgould> He was upset because we were utilizing the ML and generating stuff for him to look at
<BiosElement> As far as I can tell, both had attitudes.
<Unit193> jgould: The idea of hiding out in another channel :D
<jgould> yeah, but it's a mailing list, there are going to be things taht don't apply to you so you just ignore them or delete them.  I am on lists that generate more email than I can read some days...
<BiosElement> Meh, I don't really appreciate either of their arguments to be honest.
<jgould> I agree with what Cheri said though
<BiosElement> I don't, actually.
<jgould> hmmm... I wish that I could remember this damn password
<Unit193> passw0rd?
<jgould> nope.  when this account was created I was only using one password or another.  neither is letting me in
<BiosElement> jgould: Be sure to send that location idea to the mailing list btw.
<jgould> I'm going to.  working another issue
<BiosElement> Aight, that's fine. I'm off to sleep...for 3 hours.
<jgould> Heh
<Unit193> Good idea...
<BiosElement> Nighty night. ^_^
<jgould> what is sleep?
<Unit193> I don't know...
<jgould> wow...  5037 messages in a pop account..
<jgould> right now, the password is password...
<jgould> I havent' touched this account since 2007 at the earliest
<jgould> Can you use diff to compare two directoreis?
<Derath-Srvr> Hi all
<Unit193> Howdy Derath-Srvr
<Unit193> Yay for not sleeping! (And for timeouts)
<Derath-Srvr> lol
 * Cheri703 wasn't intending to be passive aggressive yesterday...
<canthus13> Cheri703: Meh. don't worry about it.
<Cheri703> :/
<thafreak> jgould: yes you can use diff to compare dirs...it's diff -r or -R I forget
<Unit193> It's -r
<thafreak> what's funny, is some commands let you use both interchangably...
<thafreak> makes it hard to keep them all straight
<Unit193> thafreak: Yep! Some/mostly, -R is reverse (You would know this, being better at linux than I)
<Unit193> Wow... 5:~30-9 and I'm not that bad off
<thafreak> Anyone ever hear anything about duplicati?
<thafreak> http://code.google.com/p/duplicati/
<thafreak> seems like it's a C# clone of duplicity...so it runs native on windows
<thafreak> been looking for something to backup my winblows lusers....
<thafreak> Anyone interested in something like rsync, but for block devices instead of files?
<Cheri703> anyone want to rent a house in mansfield? The one next door to me is for rent
<Cheri703> and before you ask, yes, I AM an awesome neighbor ;)
<Unit193> Heh...
<canthus13> Cheri703: That's a bit of a commute for me... :/
<Cheri703> perhaps
<Unit193> jgould: My sister said you REALLY have to watch Stargate SG1
<Unit193> Or the movie (Just don't watch the pilot)
<thafreak> Yes, I would agree...watch all of SG1...including the SG1 movies...
<Unit193> thafreak: Look at his name!!
<thafreak> oh haha I get it
<Unit193> I've been thinking that for the longest time!
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Unit193> http://www.motifake.com/index.php?start=135482
<Cheri703> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9Tp0B9QLQA
<Unit193> The annoying thing about the LoCo survey, it assumes you don't have different configurations per computer (One dual-boots, the other doesn't)
<canthus13> Unit193: Eh? the pilot is the only episode with nudity!
<thafreak> http://www.roadkilltshirts.com/AFTER-MONDAY-AND-TUESDAY-EVEN-THE-CALENDAR-SAYS-WTF-FUNNY-T-SHIRT-P12633.aspx
<deejoe> so it does
<Cheri703> so it turns out the cnc course is actually going to be a welding course :) which is actually more useful in other ways
<Unit193> Cheri703: Good move on getting your LoCo council application out first. (Warning: This isn't an endorsement nor a criticism of the aforementioned candidate ;D)
<Cheri703> heh, thanks :)
<Cheri703> but that gives him a chance to work from what I've said :)
<Unit193> It is both good and bad for you
<Unit193> All he has to do is !! And I'm the podcast guy ;)
<Unit193> "Skype Issues Software Fix For Windows and Mac Users"
<canthus13> Cheri703: If he gets scuba certification, he could weld oil rigs for 100k a year... :)
<Cheri703> hmmmmmm
 * canthus13 wishes he had gone into welding and scuba..
<canthus13> A high school friend of mine is doing it in Louisiana... makes a killing, only works 2 weeks a month.
<Cheri703> dang
<canthus13> Yup. 2 weeks on the rig, 2 weeks off, so he's away from home for 2 weeks at a time.. but he gets to scuba dive for a living, and rides a helicopter to and from work. :)
<Cheri703> nice
 * Cheri703 has already told him that he WILL be building a recumbent trike for her
<Cheri703> http://atomiczombie.com/main.aspx?click=plans
<canthus13> http://www.hdhumor.com/2011/01/facebook-apocalypse-avoided.html
<canthus13> Awesome chick. :)
<Cheri703> I like the "sooo does this mean you can't drive me to the airport?" comment on the one where she's charging the camera :)
<canthus13> :D
<Unit193> http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2011/05/27/swanky-accessories-for-your-favorite-geek-girl/ <--- Why geeks don't get dates
<Cheri703> we are far too amused by the domino's pizza tracker
<Cheri703> Unit193: actually, from what I understand, several of the women in U-W think that jewelry is pretty awesome
<Unit193> They are geeky girls, right?
<Cheri703> yep
<Cheri703> it does say "for your favorite geek girl"
<Unit193> Now only to find one... ;)
<Cheri703> they're out there in greater numbers than people think
<Cheri703> they just keep quiet because they get crap from other people through high school and such
<Unit193> It was more a joke than anything else...
<Unit193> Computer people do stay in the back more than others
<canthus13> The USB drive is overkill...
<Unit193> Old as heck: http://www.engadget.com/2008/04/23/keyboard-infused-pants-make-it-okay-to-grab-your-crotch/
<canthus13> I want those... :)
<Unit193> Yeah....
 * canthus13 has a roll-up keyboard... Pretty neat for smacking people around.
<Cheri703> hehe
<canthus13> Beh. I'm not liking this sudden separate mailing lists idea. It's going to discourage smaller relocos from even bothering to communicate.
<Unit193> I don't think we need one for hers ^^
<Cheri703> agreed canthus13
<Unit193> Howdy hoho, dmcglone1
<dmcglone1> Hi Unit193, I got the stuff we were talking about last night just about done, gotta work out a bug in it though
<Unit193> dmcglone1: I thought it was more of a side/fun project...
<dmcglone1> I just read the E-Mail from Gilbert and I'm done.
<dmcglone1> it was, it only took me about an hour :-)
<Unit193> Now I just need to find the rest of the lists...
<dmcglone1> the only problem I'm having with my code is it's excluding row 0 from the result set
<Cheri703> dmcglone1: done with what?
<Unit193> Cheri703: He was converting an irc thing to web
<Cheri703> ah, k. he'd said he saw the email from gilbert and was done, so was wondering
<Unit193> Done with the LoCo ;)
<Cheri703> :/
<Unit193> Man... What is UP with the Ubuntu server/wiki?
<canthus13> Unit193: Crappy wiki software.
<canthus13> last I heard, the wiki was approaching the maximum number of articles... mebbe they hacked it to support more articles...
<Unit193> I wouldn't call this "supporting more"
<Cheri703> did I miss smk's platform being posted to the list?
<Unit193> I don't think I did...
<Cheri703> gilbert's email said both have been posted...
<TheErk> Hola
<Unit193> Thats not who we are looking for...
<dmcglone1> Cheri703: me?
<dmcglone1> Yes, I'm not joining up with yet another list, I've got enough to deal with and isn't that what the current mailing list is for :-/
<Cheri703> yeah dmcglone1 I don't  think there should be individual lists, but *shrug* if the majority thinks there should, then fine, but if the majority thinks the list is the list and that's what the list is for, then...go with that
<TheErk> I am far too confused about the lists to care.
<TheErk> :-D
<dmcglone1> Unit193: bug fixed, want me to send you the source?
<Unit193> Sure!
<TheErk> I'm outta here peeps.. have fun.
<dmcglone1> Cheri703: it seems in order to get info for the columbus meet, I'll have to join, so that excludes me
<dmcglone1> Unit193: pm me your e-mail address
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Couldn't you just upload to mediafire? Or would you rather email?
<Cheri703> dmcglone1: I guess to contribute to the discussion, because later the info will be put on the list
<dmcglone1> Hmmm mediafire?
<dmcglone1> ah heck you can download from my U1 account :-)
<canthus13> Yay.. Modern day witch trials!  http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience/20110526/sc_livescience/seismologiststriedformanslaughterfornotpredictingearthquake
<dmcglone1> hang on I gotta grab the db and then zip it all up
<canthus13> bah.  Forgot to transfer my key to my new install. :(
<dmcglone1> Unit193: http://ubuntuone.com/p/w0T/
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Sweet! Got it
<dmcglone1> you will have to import the db in the database folder and put your db username and password in the file "mysql.inc.php"
<dmcglone1> brb gonna eat dinner
<dmcglone1> Unit193: some enhancements are needed to make it work and look better, but nonetheless it works as intended :-)
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Any way to get it to use SQLite DB?
<dmcglone1> not unless you rewrite the code :-(
<Unit193> Ok, I'll play with it, see if I can get it working!
<dmcglone1> all you should need to do is use mysql
<dmcglone1> mysql is much more powerful than SQLite
<canthus13> dmcglone1: Which means you can screw up in bigger and better ways!
 * jgould wanders in, looking for a coffee pot
<dmcglone1> lol canthus13
<dmcglone1> switched over to pidgen
<jgould> You switched over to a birdie?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-05-28
<dmcglone1> yup :-)
<Unit193> pidgin...
<dmcglone1> dang I spelled it wrong again
<Unit193> pidgin - multi-protocol instant messaging client
<dmcglone1> Unit193: correct :-)
<jgould> Piegon - A Bird that shits on your car
<jgould> (and I misspelled it)
<jgould> XD
<dmcglone1> haha jgould
<Unit193> I learned bodhi can break all the rules and I shouldn't speak around him... (Part of that was a PM)... OK... (Not hard feelings agenst him)
<jgould> Why can bodhi break all the rules?
 * dmcglone1 has no clue who bodhi is :-/
<Unit193> Overstatement to carry more weight :D
<Unit193> bodhi_zazen
<jgould> We're going out to dinner,  be back in a bit
<Unit193> > #lubuntu
<dmcglone1> Oh. well I feel sorry 4 you guys hanging out in there ;-)
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Why is that?
<dmcglone1> it's lubuntu. Come on! ;-)
<Unit193> Said the guy using Gnome...
<dmcglone1> lol
<Unit193> :D
<dmcglone1> I use Genome not Gnome
 * dmcglone1 wants a cup of coffee but is stuck on the floor :-/
<dmcglone1> I'm about to attempt to get up and see how the back responds
 * canthus13 yawnses.
<Unit193> Talk about a little spam...
<Unit193> canthus13: Not going to join the Zenix forums?
<canthus13> Unit193: I don't really do forums....
<dmcglone1> I don't like forums myself canthus13
<Unit193> I don't much either...
 * canthus13 hits ubuntuforums.org for help and to help occasionally, but other than that....
 * Unit193 isn't a member of UF...
<dmcglone1> I don't think I've ever even seen the forums
<canthus13> dmcglone1: They're helpful when looking for a fix for something.
<dmcglone1> Ah I know what your talking about now. the forums come up a lot when searching google for ubuntu specific problems
<canthus13> Yup.  I think jacob had something to do with putting them together, iirc.
<dmcglone1> thats cool
<dmcglone1> Unit193: you get that script running?
<dmcglone1> did anyone else download it?
<Unit193> dmcglone1: I'll try it, but I'll have to import the DB first
<dmcglone1> it's easy, use phpmyadmin
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Blog is dead? ( canthus13 yours too?)
<dmcglone1> it's not dead, I'm freakin lazy.. LOL
<dmcglone1> sorry
<canthus13> Unit193: Not dead... I'm just lazy. :)
<dmcglone1> LOL canthus13
<dmcglone1> you mockin me now?
<canthus13> dmcglone1: No... I didn't see your response until I typed that. :)
<dmcglone1> lol just jivin with ya :-)
<dmcglone1> I guess we think alike :-)
 * Cheri703 is so bored I'm watching an uwe boll movie -_-
<canthus13> We're that boring? :(
<Cheri703> yes, yes you are
<Cheri703> Bloodrayne The Third Reich -_-
<canthus13> Cheri703: I liked Bloodrayne...
<Cheri703> the first one was reasonable, by the 3rd? ....no
<canthus13> Now I've gotta download the other two. :/
<Cheri703> one has a castle, one is like western / cowboy whatever, and this one has "nazzies" as she says it >.<
<Cheri703> aaaand titties
<Cheri703> aaaand semi-lesbian scene >.< ah uwe boll...so predictable
<canthus13> Heh.
<Cheri703> hooray vlc and ctrl+arrow to skip a minute at a time
 * Cheri703 has no desire to watch soft porn within a crappy movie
<canthus13> Cheri703: you're not the target audience... :)
<Cheri703> true
<Unit193> canthus13: You are
<canthus13> Unit193: :D
<Cheri703> the next movie in line doesn't look much better
<Cheri703> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1477675/
<canthus13> It stars 50 cent. what do you expect?
<canthus13> ..And Val Kilmer. Ugh.
<Cheri703> heh, yeah
<Cheri703> THIS IS HOW DESPERATE I GET FOR BACKGROUND NOISE WHEN I HAVE NO CABLE AND MY TV SHOWS ARE OFF THE AIR BEFORE NEW SEASONS START
<Cheri703> it is horrible and sad
<canthus13> Cheri703: You could go outside and play...
<Cheri703> not easily...I want a trike :(
<Cheri703> I told husband he'll have to build me one once he's a welder :)
<canthus13> Heh.
<Cheri703> "there is no doubt I am responsible, I need to do what needs to be done!"
<Cheri703> -_-
<canthus13> That sounds like an anime subtitle.
<Cheri703> yeah
<canthus13> Could watch anime....
<Cheri703> no
<canthus13> Armitage is pretty good.
<Cheri703> meh
<canthus13> I imagine you've prolly watched Firefly already?
<Cheri703> I can never get into anime
<canthus13> I can't get into most anime, but there's a few here and there that I've liked.
<Cheri703> yes, twice through in the past year actually, once alone, once to introduce husband
<canthus13> Dr. Who? Torchwood?
<Cheri703> have watched all Dr. who since christopher eccleston, all torchwood except the newest
<Cheri703> though I'm not caught up on the current season of dr who, I suppose I could look for those
<canthus13> The current season rocks.
<Cheri703> kk
<canthus13> They've been quite the mindf*ck so far. :)
<canthus13> Stargate SG-1, Atlantis, and Universe.. that's about 20 seasons worth of shows.
<Cheri703> have watched all of those
<Cheri703> (though stopped with sg1 at the point that atlantis broke off, because I remember them getting crappy once the ori and whatnot showed up)
<canthus13> Futurama...
<canthus13> Hercules/Xena...
<Cheri703> meh, I never got into futurama or the simpsons, hate family guy
<Cheri703> oooo, used to watch those
<Cheri703> might take a look
<canthus13> I've been working my way through hercules. :)
<Cheri703> :)
<canthus13> ...and I've got Xena waiting after that.
<canthus13> Almost 100 gigs between the two.
<Cheri703> ooo, about a year and a half ago I went through all seasons (and movies) of "the pretender"
<Cheri703> I used to love that show when I was younger
<canthus13> Ooo... Forgot about that one.
<Cheri703> they were ALL on hulu at that point
<canthus13> I believe my parents have all the episodes on DVD.  I should rip them.
<Cheri703> which came first? xena or hercules?
<canthus13> Hercules.
<canthus13> Xena shows up at some point in the first 2 or 3 seasons.
<canthus13> Kicks his butt a few times,c auses all sorts of trouble.. then turns good.
<Cheri703> ah, gotcha
<canthus13> bah... < 400GB left on my media server. :(
<Cheri703> hehe, I only have a 320gb drive in mine
<Cheri703> I tend to watch and delete
<Cheri703> only save stuff I really would watch again OR would pass on to others
<Unit193> What's the server running?
<canthus13> Debian Lenny.
<Cheri703> well, server shmerver
<Cheri703> it's a desktop that I use as a server
 * canthus13 needs to add a couple of more drives.
<Cheri703> canthus13: where do the tv movies fit in chronologically with hercules?
<Cheri703> holy f this movie is horrible
<Cheri703> it's like a bad community college theater class
<canthus13> All before the shows, I believe.
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<canthus13> and the 4th movie is really just a recap of the previous 3 iirc.
<Cheri703> heh
<dmcglone1> I am bored!
<dmcglone1> lol
<Cheri703> me too
<dmcglone1> smack me Cheri703
 * Cheri703 won't say she isn't into that, but not with non-spouse ;)
<dmcglone1> Oh jeez, I meant smack me to make the boredom go away
<Cheri703> hehe
<canthus13> ...That would make the boredom go away. :)
<dmcglone1> I know now I will need to start clarifying things better
 * Cheri703 is in a weird mood
 * dmcglone1 is always in a weird mood
 * canthus13 is weird.
 * dmcglone1 was born weird
 * dmcglone1 takes weird to a hole new level
<canthus13> Oh.. now you bring up holes.
<dmcglone1> oh shit!
<canthus13> Heh.
<dmcglone1> Whole that is
<canthus13> good old Freud...
<Unit193> Good dmy
<Cheri703> I don't know if I can stand another 15 minutes of this (it is almost over)
<dmcglone1> well thanks Cheri703, just trying to liven things up ;-)
<Cheri703> it is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bad
<Cheri703> dmcglone1: this craptastic movie
<dmcglone1> freakin friday night and we are pathetic
<Unit193> What's wrong with this? TC show and computers...
<Cheri703> >.< they're in a truck taking them to their deaths in berlin and so that is OBVIOUSLY an ideal time to strip down and get busy o.O
<dmcglone1> Cheri703: watching craptastic movies, I'm stuck on the floor with a bad back, canthus13 well.....
<canthus13> Cheri703: Of course... Gotta get rid of any extra weight, and warm up so you can run.
<Unit193> He has overtime...
<Cheri703> mmhm
<canthus13> Sounds reasonable to me.
 * canthus13 quit running naked soon after college... :/
<dmcglone1> sounds like a shitty horror movie where the victim runs for miles and the killer just walks and still catches them
 * Cheri703 has all kinds of responses but isn't going to go into that because this is a family friendly channel
<Cheri703> at least generally
<Unit193> *supposed to be
<Cheri703> shield your eyes Unit193
<canthus13> Heh.
<Unit193> Ziw...
<dmcglone1> I'm pretty sure Unit193 knows what "craptastic" means ;-)
<dmcglone1> Couldn't be no worse than paul rippin the F word like 50,000 times in one conversation ;-)
<Cheri703> last line of the movie "guten tag mother f-ers"  said without any hint of the intermittent accent that she sort of tried to have at points in the movie and gave up on at others...
<dmcglone1> My back is starting to feel very good :-)
<Cheri703> now for a movie starring 50 cent and val kilmer, SURE to be a winner >.>
<dmcglone1> but It's got me worried, cause now when I walk, I can feel my spine poping a little
<canthus13> Cheri703: Ever watch Band of Brothers?
<dmcglone1> I hate 50 cent
<Cheri703> back in the day
<canthus13> That's definitely worth a second watch... and The Pacific is almost as good.
<Unit193> dmcglone1: That is really annoying when paul does that...
<dmcglone1> I watch "The Goonies" :-)
<dmcglone1> I'm a goonie
<canthus13> Band of Brothers was when I realized that Donnie Wahlberg was a pretty good actor.
<dmcglone1> isn't he from that kiddie band "new kids on the block"?
<canthus13> Yep.
<canthus13> He's done some really good acting work...
<Cheri703> it's not a kiddie band, it's a "women in their 30's who used to listen to them and still do" band
 * Cheri703 had a roommate obsessed with them
<canthus13> My sister and the girl across the street went to all their concerts when I lived in Missouri.
<dmcglone1> Cheri703: you coming out of the closet?
<dmcglone1> lol
<Cheri703> ha, no
<dmcglone1> I liked 2 of their songs, hangin tough and please don't go :-)
<canthus13> dmcglone1: she's staying in the closet.
<dmcglone1> I liked Vanilla Ice!
<dmcglone1> LOL
<Unit193> canthus13: And why not? You have so much more fun in there...
<dmcglone1> LOL Unit193
<dmcglone1> you bad... LOL
<dmcglone1> I love Vanilla Ice's Ice Ice Baby with the Miami drop mix
<dmcglone1> it's psychedelic!
<canthus13> Unit193: Closets are kinda cramped...
<Unit193> canthus13: You haven't been in the right ones...
<Unit193> And that sounded bad....
<canthus13> Unit193: You haven't been to the parties I've been to.  I've met some...interesting...closets. :)
 * canthus13 spent 24 hours using recreational substances in a closet one time.
<Unit193> o_0
 * jgould blinks
<canthus13> jgould: heh.
<canthus13> jgould: you picked a perfect moment to pop in.
<jgould> I noticed...
<jgould> stupid Apple networking hardware...
<jgould> Hey Erk
<TheErk> Good evening.
<Cheri703> o/
<TheErk> How is everyone?
<dmcglone1> Doing good TheErk
<Cheri703> BORED
<dmcglone1> still bound to the floor with my back, but otherwise good
<dmcglone1> I'm about to take this EXCITING party upstairs and relax! ;-)
<Cheri703> wow I can't even understand half of what 50 cent is saying
<Cheri703> he mumbles a lot
<dmcglone1> Cheri703: thats cuz he's always got a dick in his mouth!
<Cheri703> ...really? was that necessary?
<dmcglone1> Yes!
<dmcglone1> I hate him
<Cheri703> it's because he got shot in the mouth when he was younger
<Cheri703> even if you hate him that wasn't really a necessary comment
<dmcglone1> well if he wasn't slinging drugs and prostituting women he wouldn't have got shot
<Cheri703> entirely possible
<Cheri703> but homophobic slurs aren't really useful to anyone
<dmcglone1> oh well
<dmcglone1> You get upset with me when I joke about women but you defend him when he swipes credit cards between a womans ass cheeks on television
<TheErk> ...
<jgould> O.o
<TheErk> THAT's why he sounds like that.
<TheErk> I knew it was something like that.
<jgould> I've never heard him talk
<Cheri703> didn't say I'm defending him at all
<Cheri703> just don't appreciate the homophobic slurs
<Cheri703> though I do appreciate the line "I love you like a fat kid loves cake" :)
<jgould> I've seen faces that only a mother could love when I work, and those happen quite often
<Cheri703> those what?
<jgould> faces
<TheErk> BTW.. how does stating he has a penis in his mouth constitute homophobia?
<TheErk> I'm fine if he has a penis in his mouth.
<TheErk> I just think he should take it out before recording.
<Cheri703> the inference that he's gay as a pejorative
<Unit193> This is supposed to be a family friendly channel is what's wrong with it (not homophobia)
<Cheri703> that too
<TheErk> My family would be fine with this conversation.  :-D
<Cheri703> youngsters show up sometimes
<Cheri703> as well as people from varying backgrounds
<jgould> this is  true
<Cheri703> the whole idea is to be WELCOMING
<Cheri703> and if I'd just logged in and seen that comment, I'd be like, "whoa....leaving"
<jgould> heh. the dog jumped on the couch and took out my magsafe connector....
<Unit193> ^^ That's family friendly
<canthus13> Meh. 50 cent got shot years ago, still whines about it. Teddy Roosevelt got shot giving a speech, kept giving the speech.
<Cheri703> eh, all I said was that he got shot and it impacted his speech
<Cheri703> ooo, to tie together the two concepts: I had a friend whose dog got shot by their idiot neighbors
<canthus13> Unit193: Homophobia is just as wrong and annoying...
<Cheri703> they shot her a ton of times with a pellet gun
<Cheri703> it was horrible, the pellets embedded in her skin
<Cheri703> she had to have a ton of surgery and almost lost an eye
<canthus13> Cheri703: My cat had one in her neck from neighborhood kids. :/
<Cheri703> it was one of the higher powered oens
<Cheri703> *ones
<Cheri703> this movie has the guy who played nathan stark in eureka
 * jgould is bored
<Cheri703> +9869576598769
 * jgould runs around the room screaming just to do something
<canthus13> jgould: don't look for entertainment here... we're all boring.
<jgould> He
<jgould> h
<jgould> I wonder if I would get something accomplished at my desk rather than the couch...
<Cheri703> my couch is my desk generally
<jgould> I haven't sat at my desk in a week.  It's feeling neglected
 * jgould still thinks that if you remove a meta package it should remove everything that was installed by that package...
<Cheri703> agreed
<jgould> hmm, Looks like Stella and Company are in Madeira now, and that Stell will get my email in a few weeks when they get back...
<Cheri703> aaand now we have a gross and old and fat val kilmer
<jgould> hmm... I wonder why I have things like the middle of my top panel disapper from time to time...
<canthus13> jgould: do they disappear? Or do they just rearrange themselves?
<Unit193> Why vot?
<jgould> disappear.  I can see my background in this, oh 3 inch gap right before my notificaion area starts...
<canthus13> huh. Mine just rearrange themselves on every boot. :/
<jgould> I'm using the default gnome menu now rahter than the customized Ubuntu one
<canthus13> jgould: so canonical is punishing you for not liking their setup.
<jgould> Heh...  now it's filled in... I dont' get it
<dmcglone1> LOL we all have complained we are board jgould
<dmcglone1> I was uploading some files for Unit193 and I to mess around with, and about to start writing my nomination for Cheri703 and send it
<Cheri703> any former smokers? which is better: patch or gum?
<Cheri703> even though I bust your chops dmcglone1? ;)
<dmcglone1> Yup
<Unit193> Cheri703: We still haven't heard from SMK
<Cheri703> true Unit193
<Unit193> Defaults do you?
<dmcglone1> my nomination goes to Cheri703 cuz she bullys me and she held a gun to my head and threatened to torment me for the rest of my life if I didn't vote for her
<Cheri703> :D
<jgould> Heh
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Encrypt your vote!
<Unit193> How do you think I'm going to get away with doing it? ;)
<jgould> ok... I just had part of my terminal window disappear...
<dmcglone1> Unit193: Yup I'm gonna encrypt it with kick ass plain text :-)
<dmcglone1> the best disguise is plain sight
<jgould> It would be nice if Gmail would let you sign your mail...
<canthus13> firegpg used to work with gmail...
<jgould> Yeah, teh dev got tired of gmail breaking it with each change
 * Unit193 just uses Alpine/Thunderbird for that
<jgould> I've actually grown fond of using the web interface...
<jgould> (Although if Thunderbird would have a unified inbox, taht woudl make me happier too
<jgould> Hmm... I think my thorat is starting to get sore
<canthus13> jgould: beer fixes that.
<Unit193> canthus13 thinks beer fixes everything...
<dmcglone1> so do I Unit193
<canthus13> Unit193: No I don't.
 * canthus13 has never attempted to fix his car with beer.
<canthus13> Or my computer.
<dmcglone1> beer: helping people have sex since 1800
<dmcglone1> ;-)
 * canthus13 never needed beer for that.
<dmcglone1> viagra is crap, just drink a lot of beer :-)
<jgould> I'll stick to orange juice...  I don't drink.  We could have a 6 pack in the fridge for 6 months before it's all gone
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Beer gives you issues with that
<dmcglone1> not me ;-)
 * jgould bashes his head into the wall
<dmcglone1> looks like jgould already has had a few ;-)
<dmcglone1> watching a show about Alaska. I'd hate to live there
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> Their summers are like ours
 * canthus13 would *LOVE* to live in AK... :)
<dmcglone1> but their winters are dark and cold
<dmcglone1> Alaska has the highest depression rate in people in the USA
<canthus13> dmcglone1: I don't mind cold and dark winters. :)
 * canthus13 likes 'em, actually.
<dmcglone1> alaska is dark 6 months out of the year
<Unit193> Cold....Mmmmm...
<canthus13> I know.
<jgould> I hate cold
<Unit193> Heat is bad...
<dmcglone1> so do I jgould
<jgould> Cold is good for computers, bad for us... (although when it's 90 you can only take off so many layers leaglally...
<canthus13> Woohoo! Son of Slam...
 * Cheri703 would be SO HAPPY if husband actually quits smoking this time
<canthus13> ohwow... Son of Slam is still around?
<dmcglone1> Cheri703: why not just join him and light one up :-)
<Cheri703> nope
<jgould> damnit...  I can't install Enigmail because it's 32 bit, and Thunderbird is 64 Bit...
<dmcglone1> my wife doesn't smoke either
<canthus13> Cheri703: Quitting is tough... Took me several tries and about 18 years.
<dmcglone1> I quit every night..... When I go to bed :-)
<Cheri703> yeah, I was not ok with him starting in the first place (he used to, but had quit and was smoke-free when I met him / we started dating, then he started again
<dmcglone1> I can see why... LMAO
 * dmcglone1 sticks his face out so Cheri703 can slap it!
 * Cheri703 kicks dmcglone1 in the face
<dmcglone1> LOL
<BiosElement> Lots of fighting as of late around here :P
 * Cheri703 challenges BiosElement to a duel
<dmcglone1> my wife hounds me to quit smoking too, I tell her if she would shut up for 5 minutes maybe I could ;-)
 * BiosElement wins by default :P
<Cheri703> nope
<dmcglone1> I always win BiosElement, I just turn off my hearing aid :-p
<jgould> LOL
<dmcglone1> Huh?
<dmcglone1> What?
<dmcglone1> Sorry no can hear
<dmcglone1> :-)
<BiosElement> Hah
<dmcglone1> I start doing non sense hand signals and light a cigarette
<canthus13> dmcglone1: that just means you don't hear the china whizzing towards the back of your head...
<Cheri703> +1 canthus13
<dmcglone1> LOL Canthus, or the bowling balls :-/
<canthus13> dmcglone1: if your wife can fling bowling balls like china, I feel for you.
<dmcglone1> trust me she can. hasn't been at me, but I've seen her do it! LMAO
<dmcglone1> she was pissed off at someone she bought a car off of and demolished that car with a bowling ball and sent it back to them!
<jgould> You know what would be nice?  Having an actual key that sends a forward delete...
<Cheri703> ?
<canthus13> oh.. like a reverse backspace?
<jgould> I dont have a delete key, just a backspace.  Delete is accomplished by fn+backspace
<Cheri703> that would be your own fault for buying a mac
<jgould> As I've said, if I knew I was going to be playing with Ubuntu, I would have gotten something else..
<Cheri703> I'd still want a delete key if I was using not-ubuntu
<canthus13> jgould: Oh.  I'm sure canonical would remove the delete key if they could.. you know, just to get closer to their target audience of mentally challenged snails.
<BiosElement> canthus13: At least canonical isn't gnome. >.>
<Cheri703> now now canthus13
<Unit193> skellat: Did I miss your campain?
<canthus13> Cheri703: What?
<canthus13> BiosElement: worse than gnome.
<skellat> Unit193: Campaign?  I campaigned?  I must have missed that memo....
<BiosElement> Hah, now you're just trollin. >.>
<Cheri703> quick mini-poll: how do you guys pronounce gnome? I say nome, some people say guh-nome, I've only heard one person ever say jee-nome
 * canthus13 is turning into one of those people who sticks around for the community, but uses a different distro.
<jgould> nome
<BiosElement> canthus13: nome
<canthus13> Cheri703: I've heard Nome and G-nome mostly lately... It's been years since I've heard it regularly pronounced genome.
<skellat> Cheri703: Guh-No-Muh
<Unit193> skellat: Cheri703 sent a msg to the ML (and put it on her wiki) Jacob said they were done, did I miss yours?
<skellat> Unit193: My wiki page is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/skellat
<skellat> Unit193: No stump speech from me.
<Unit193> skellat: Ah! We thought we might have missed it! (The wording really didn't work)
<Cheri703> they said campaign, so I figured I should :)
<skellat> Count the past two days of mailing list activity as the closest I've come to any sort of campaign
<Cheri703> heh
<skellat> I'm still quite baffled about the notion of punting things to regional lists that Michael Gilbert mentioned.  To the best of my knowledge, Paultag never set up any such thing for his bailiwick.
<skellat> If it exists, I've never heard ofi t
<canthus13> It's a bad idea.
<TheErk> Campaign?  Is there where two big guys showed up and said if i enjoyed walking i should vote for Cheri?
<canthus13> as I pointed out earlier, it leaves the smaller relocos out in the cold, really.
<Cheri703> yeah, I think it's a horrible idea
 * canthus13 examines TheErk's knees...
<Cheri703> that makes it harder for people to find information
<skellat> As to the podcast...purely regional stuff is fine by me.  Just send me stuff via Ubuntu One to skellat@fastmail.net and I can drop it in.
<Cheri703> as it is, it's all in the archive of the mailing list
<BiosElement> Having sub-lists for somethings is fine, but it's not like the list is super high traffic..
<jgould> I agree with skellat and Cheri703
<Cheri703> activity is NEVER a bad thing (unless it's inane chatter between two people, then they can take it off list)
<skellat> I'm always happen when I can get the running time on The Burning Circle above 60 seconds.
<Cheri703> if it is involving more than 3 people's input, then it belongs on the list, in my opinion, or at least it's not "abusing" the list
<jgould> I'm on lists tha tgenerate 100 messages a day.... that's a high traffic list
<BiosElement> The discussion is moot, it's a discussion list, not an announcement list.
<skellat> It is merely a symbol of cultural difference.  It is like the war over top-posting and bottom-posting.  It'll never be resolved.
<Cheri703> exactly BiosElement
<jgould> Agreed BiosElement
<canthus13> careful... We're probably spamming the channel right now. :/
<dmcglone1> why can't it be both?
<Cheri703> it is both
 * skellat shakes head 
<jgould> Most of the stuff that comes though on most of my lists is stuff I don't care about
<Cheri703> it is not ONLY an announcement list
<canthus13> skellat: Heh. the last time people got upset about mailing list traffic was a silly argument over top vs bottom posting...
<BiosElement> It is
<skellat> canthus13: The best thing to do is read plenty of alt.sysadmin.recovery
<canthus13> skellat: :D
<Cheri703> (off topic, but I am bummed that cases for the nook (at least from B&N) won't be available til july 1, and I have no idea when 3rd party cases will come out :( and I don't want to wait 2 weeks for the nook :( and yes I'll probably complain about it til I get it, sorry :) )
<jgould> That's why I buy things in stores,  I want it now, and don't want to wait
<skellat> Cheri703: Nooks and other such things count as "portable computer" in the taxonomy mix at work.  Would Unity work well on a Nook if it was properly rooted?
<Cheri703> I don't think so, because of the e-ink screen, probably on a nook color
<skellat> Ah.
<canthus13> Hah. A nook... possibly the only useful application for Unity.
<jgould> I don't think so...
<skellat> I've been seeing Pandigital devices come and go.  Their boxes call them ebook readers but they've got basic Android functionality like any ol' tablet.
 * jgould has pondered getting a kindle, bu is happy wiht his Sony Reader
<Cheri703> I'm getting the new e-ink nook
 * skellat is intent on never getting an e-reader and prefers to stick with paper-based codices
<Cheri703> canthus13: someone had ubuntu running on an ipad at uds
<jgould> someone had Ubuntu running on an iPad?
<jgould> Heh
<Cheri703> skellat: I'm mainly getting it for reading pdf manuals and study guides that give me headaches on the computer
<Cheri703> jgould: the guy I was asking about your mac dilemmas
<canthus13> Cheri703: Wow. I'll be Steve Jobs is trying to figure out a way to sure them...
<canthus13> s/sure/sue/
<skellat> Cheri703: That's where things get me.  I end up knowing how to get print jobs done at FedexOffice all too well.
<Cheri703> yeah, I have no desire to print a 1600 page book...
<Cheri703> so I will get an ereader and do it that way
<skellat> Cheri703: What sort of texts are these?
<jgould> I already have most of my Cert manuals in PDF as well as dead tree,  I don't want to carry around a 1600 page book
<Cheri703> there are some cert manuals, also some about learning to use various software tools
<Cheri703> I used to read a TON as a kid, but I don't read nearly as much these days, don't like lugging around books, so I think it will help me read more general books as well
<jgould> Cheri703: I'm with you on the reading as a kid and not reading too much now
<skellat> I remember library school...walking around Clarion University of Pennsylvania's campus lugging all four volumes of the 21st edition of Dewey Decimal Classification plus Sears classification headings book...things were heavy and still don't have GOOD electronic counterparts.
<canthus13> Eh? There are books that don't deal strictly with technology and how it works?
<jgould> LOL
<TheErk> That's it for me.. night peeps
<jgould> Night Erk
<skellat> TheErk: Goodnight
<Cheri703> yeah jgould, for a while I was reading a novel a week (or more) about 6-7 months ago, that was more than I'd read in YEARS, but going to the library all the time was a hassle and so I stopped :/
<Cheri703> so this will be awesome for me
<jgould> Any one know if I can import my PGP key into the MacOS?
<canthus13> jgould: I don't see why not...
<skellat> jgould: Yes, provided you installed gnupg via MacPorts
<Cheri703> gnupg is one of few things where I (mentally at least) pronounce the guh sound "guhnewpg" :)
<Cheri703> and it's like a mix between pug and pig :)
<jgould> so it's a puggy pig?
<Cheri703> most pugs are piggy
<skellat> It could be worse.  I look at gnupg and just say crypto package
<Cheri703> hehe
<jgould> LOL skellat
 * Cheri703 may have already acquired ebook versions of the remaining books in the series she was reading voraciously several months ago
<Cheri703> I think the gnupg thing is because I have guinea pigs, and for some reason it reminds me of them :)
 * skellat grew up in Slavic Village in Cleveland and knows when there can be vowel deficits making life even odder
<Cheri703> hehe
<Cheri703> sometimes I call the guinea pigs my "guh-piggies"
<canthus13> guinea pigs are supposed to be pretty tasty...
 * canthus13 needs to find a restaurant that serves them.
<Cheri703> there's some restaurant in cbus (or at least there was) that was the amazon grill or something, maybe they do/did
<canthus13> Hmm...
 * skellat wonders if canthus13 is a Visitor from the V series
<Unit193> You were watching that too?
<Unit193> Mr Sunshine is the one I'm sad about....
<canthus13> skellat: Beh. The new V sucked.
 * canthus13 could barely make it through 3 episodes.
<skellat> Not everything starring Morena Baccarin can be good
<Cheri703> my eyes are getting tired :/
 * canthus13 wants a reimagined Alien Nation.
<canthus13> Cheri703: So are mine.. and it's not quite midnight yet.. weird.
<Cheri703> I think my eyes get more tired on days I spend time outside...as sad as that is. I'm much more sensitive to light these days, especially sunlight. I need to remember my sunglasses better
<jgould> Really?  doing an rsync from the laptop to the server kills the networking from the lapttop?
<Cheri703> ok boys, I'm going to read this book some more, if I don't finish it before the nook comes, I'll likely not go back to it. ping me if I'm needed
<skellat> I gotta say goodnight too.
 * jgould is getting tired of having problems in Ubuntu on the MacBook
<dmcglone1> g'night all
<jgould> I may have to stick to Linux on the server and go back to the Mac OS as the prrimary on the laptop...
<Cheri703> I waited too long to start reading my book, headache :(
 * jgould grumbles
<canthus13> jgould: router?
<jgould> Si
<jgould> I also just lost all networking from the laptop...
<Cheri703> :/
<Unit193> jgould: I had thought you would go sooner (With reason)
<Cheri703> are you using the wifi adapter or?
<jgould> go where?
 * canthus13 would sell the macbook for an equivalent dell or system76.
<jgould> That was the wired adaptor
<Cheri703> ah
<Unit193> jgould: Go with another OS that works
<jgould> Wifey says that if I sell the MacBook, I can't buy a new laptop with the money, that we have to use the money on bills...
<Cheri703> :/
<Unit193> Do you have a desktop?
 * Cheri703 would probably say that to husband...IF he had another computery toy
<jgould> The Mac Mini, nothing overly portable.
 * Cheri703 would be ok with a direct swap, but no extra money spent on the replacement :)
<jgould> so what I do is buy the replacement, get it set up and running and then sell the MB
<jgould> And, Unit193, I'm pretty close to going back to the MacOS for the time being.
<Cheri703> ah, that wouldn't fly for me
<Cheri703> it'd be: sell mb, however much you get out of it is what you have to spend on new one :)
<jgould> Cheri703: I would make back what I spent on machine from Sys76.  (And I'd keep my 8GB of RAM...)
<jgould> I would really like to know why rsync dies when backing up my ~ dir..
<jgould> Maybe it only died when the router hiccuped
<Unit193> jgould: Still going to stick around if you don't get the Sys76 soon? (Just say you have an Ubuntu server)
<jgould> Unit193: I have two machines running Server Ed
<Unit193> Can I have a shell account on one? :P
<jgould> :P
<Cheri703> you can still be here if you aren't currently using ubuntu
<Cheri703> we won't kick anyone out
<jgould> That was waht I asked BiosElement before the natty launch party thing at the library down town: Would y'all accecpt someone that was running the MacOS as a primary OS?
<jgould> XD
<Unit193> Just say it's Macbuntu ;)
<Cheri703> hopefully he had the same response!
<jgould> He did
<Cheri703> phew
<jgould> I've tried to drop to a console (not a terminal session) in the MacOS by pressing Ctrl+alt+f1.  It didnt' work :(
<Cheri703> it is frustrating that to have my netbook in a place that is comfortable to type while laying down (hands around waist area), the text is just barely decipherable, and mostly only if I squint...to have the computer where I can read it easily, I have t-rex arms and type like the back of my hands are almost against my chin :/
<Cheri703> *without my glasses on
<jgould> I can pretty much see nothing without my glasses
<Cheri703> I can see maybe 18 inches clearly...on a good day
<canthus13> Sounds familiar.
<Cheri703> I HATE IT
<Cheri703> I have worn bifocals since I was 22
<canthus13> No bifocals, fortunately.
<Cheri703> there was some older woman talking to me about wearing glasses, she was like, "yeah, I got mine when I turned 50, I hated them! I felt so old!" I went -_-
 * Unit193 doesn't have glasses
<Unit193> ...yet
<Cheri703> and when I said 22, she was like "WHOA!"
<jgould> Hmmm.... Lost the networking again from the laptop it seems
<jgould> Cheri: I've had mine since I was 2
<Cheri703> *got mine = bifocals
<Cheri703> bifocals?
<jgould> single vision
<Cheri703> ah
 * jgould can wear kids frames
<jgould> still
 * jgould is almost 30
<Cheri703> yeah, when I was a kid, i was far-sighted, wore reading glasses, as I got older I became near-sighted :(
<jgould> My left optic nerve didn't develop, so I'm something like 20/200 in that eye
<Cheri703> that sounds like TheMuso
<Cheri703> something neuropathy?
<Cheri703> maybe?
<Cheri703> he has very limited sight in one eye, none in the other (I believe)
<jgould> Nope...  I was born in the 28th week of pregnancy
<Cheri703> ah
<jgould> I even got my picture in the paper
 * jgould got a hat becuase he was a preemie
<Cheri703> hehe
<canthus13> all babies get hats.
<canthus13> ugly little knit caps.
<jgould> I was the first baby in Riverside's NICU...  It wasn't ready for kids wehn they put me in
<jgould> Now they do, canthus13.  that may have started with me
<Cheri703> that explains a LOT ;)
<jgould> :P
 * jgould grumbles because his home network is un-fucking-reliable
<canthus13> jgould: I've got a netgear router that's pretty reliable... It's yours if you can get it. :)
 * Unit193 is going crazy because he doesn't have enough info on both candidates to contrast them...
<jgould> well that was diffrent
<jgould> just my connection to the server dropped
<jgould_> Ok... this is getting annoying
<Unit193> There are now two of you...
<jgould_> Yeah, session on the server, and Xchat on the laptop
<jgould_> So you're surprised that I haven't just gone back to an OS that 'just works' yet, huh?
<Unit193> No
 * jgould_ blinks
<Unit193> With all the issues, I would have thought you would have gotten anything that worked at this point
<jgould_> with the way this thing is acting tonight, i may be back in the MacOS by morning...
<jgould_> It may not hurt to go back to the Mac OS and wait for 11.10 to release and try this again...
<BiosElement> I think I worked out why nvidia hated me so much
<BiosElement> But I'm not exactly sure what I did to fix it >.>
<Unit193> Welcome back!
 * jgould_ does not understand this and bashes his head into the desk
<jgould_> Also, I seem to have lost my ability to right click in Firefox now...
 * jgould grumbles
<jgould> More than one way to skin a cat...
<Cheri703> hey canthus13: on the kevin sorbo theme: you could watch Andromeda
<Cheri703> jgould: maybe check out cup o joe or whatever
<canthus13> Heh... "24 astronauts were born in Ohio.  What is it about this state that makes people want to flee the Earth?"
<Cheri703> how horrible a person would I be if I went to b&n monday, bought a "1st edition" nook, used it for 2 weeks, and then returned it for the new one?
<canthus13> Cheri703: :)
<Cheri703> pondering it...probably won't though
<Cheri703> very tempted
<canthus13> It's kinda rude....
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> wal-renting
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> Never heard it called that before...
<Unit193> Isn't Cleveland Area ReLoCo now missing it's lead? (No longer Paul T?)
<paultag> Unit193: right :)
<Unit193> paultag: Was trying not to ping ya
<paultag> Unit193: you did'nt :)
<Unit193> paultag: Nice to keep you around (In both channels ;) )
<paultag> :)
<paultag> BBL
<Cheri703> you've never heard wal-rent canthus13?
<Cheri703> (was on another window for a while, freaking lack of channel notification :( )
<Unit193> I just ignore some of the others...
 * jgould wanders in
<Unit193> Howdy hoho!
<jgould> o/
<jgould> So, it looks like we might be getting somewhere with the location for the Cbus ReLoCo UH...
<Unit193> I got to see some of that!
<jgould> I kow
<jgould> er I know
<jgould> helps if I push the keys down...
<jgould> I still would prefer that ReLoCo business is handled on the main list as there doesn't seem to be any default moderation... (and you get people that don't know about the 'other' list...)
<Unit193> I updated the wiki (kicked paultag out) if I wasn't supposed to, revert
<jgould> How do you think paultag feels about being kicked out? :)
<Unit193> He isn't crying and he didn't +b me
<jgould> Heh
<Unit193> ...Yet
<jgould> Oh what I wouldn't give for the interal wifi to work...
<jgould> So since I live in Columbus, do I have an excuse to not Attend OLF?
<Unit193> Are you washing your hair that day?
<Unit193> Or if you have a hare....
<Unit193> Painting your driveway?
 * jgould blinks.  Eh?
<jgould> Does a Cert from LPI actually get you nayrthing?
<canthus13> Sure. It gets you a paper saying you know your linux stuff. :)
<canthus13> ...and makes you look good if you're applying for a linux-specific job.  It's one of the more respected linux certs.
<jgould> I would also know my shit when it comes to my home machines too...
<jgould> Hmm...  I want to go to Microcenter and look around...
<jgould> I'll be back in a bit
 * Unit193 hasn't been to microcenter
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-05-29
<Cheri703> canthus13: I have an lpi study guide on my "waiting for a nook" list :)
 * Cheri703 was doing stuff earlier :)
<canthus13> Cheri703: I have one sitting in my dropbox that I mess with now and again.
 * Cheri703 has several cert study guides
<Cheri703> mostly comptia
<Cheri703> back in a while
<jgould> stupid router
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> It's prolly crashing just to screw with you.
<jgould> I've never figured it out, but we've had issues with wireless ever since we moved into this apartment.  The only thing that didn't was the Cisco Valet that is in CA right now because they are replacing it...
<jgould> Also, everyone says that Apple's products are more expensive than the competition, but while I was at MicroCenter, I found a Sony laptop with specs that are less than waht I have now, for more money than I spent on the MacBook
<canthus13> Sony is also proprietary crap...
<jgould> Yes...  I just thought it was odd
<canthus13> Apple has been trying to push their prices down a little, from what I've seen.. but you'll still pay through the nose for anything high-specc'd.
<jgould> true
<Cheri703> I have limited purchase options, I refuse to purchase dell or hp anything
<Cheri703> so...it restricts what options there are for reasonable computers
<Cheri703> toshibas are nice for mobile computers
<canthus13> Dell kicks butt.
 * canthus13 will never touch hp or toshiba again.
<Cheri703> I've always had good experiences with toshiba and bad with dell (overall bad, a few decent here and there)
<jgould> I had a Dell Inspiron 1150 just up and die on me one day... no warning, just died...
<canthus13> Weird.  I've never had issues with dell that weren't self-inflicted.
<jgould> I was actually looking at netbooks, but I don't know if I could get used to the smaller display and smaller keyboard...
<jgould> I returned an 11" MacBook Air because the display sat too low and I kept getting neck strain...  (that machine would have been perfect for Ubuntu...)
<jgould> Use the Mac Mini as a desktop and the netbook as a portable ops machine
 * jgould ponders
<canthus13> jgould: My wife's Dell 14z is a pretty decent compromise between portability and comfort.
<jgould> The Lemur by Sys76 is about the same as this machine I'm using now
<jgould> I wonder how much of a pain in the ass it would be to migrate data from one machine to another under any distro of Linux...
 * jgould ponders something.
<jgould> I'll be right back
 * Cheri703 is frustrated :(
<jgould> what's up Cheri703
<Cheri703> dealing with calibre and pdftohtml issues
<jgould> Converting from PDF is a PITA
<Cheri703> well, I got the project 90% done, and now when I try to convert the pdf to epub, it REVERTS to a previous form of the pdf that should have no relation to the current one :/
<jgould> hmm... No idea
<Cheri703> yeah, it's really annoying
<Cheri703> original pdf was a scan that was 2 pages side by side (scan of a book), I went through, cropped out each page, got it all put back together properly as single pages, and when I run pdftohtml, it shows it as the dual pages again
<Cheri703> it's REALLY weird
<jgould> throw it out the window?
<Cheri703> meh
<canthus13> jgould: Not that difficult to migrate.
<canthus13> jgould: Easiest if you run with a separate /home partition.
 * jgould tries to install Xubuntu on a IBM Thinkpad t22
<jgould> I do
<jgould> on everything except my secondary server
<jgould> I would imagine that you could just do an rsync to the new machine for the home directory.  I know that you can create a list of packages that are installed on one machine to install on another, but what do you do if you have some software that is not needed/wanted on the new install?
 * jgould wonders if lubuntu would be better on the T22 as it's only a 700MHz processor with 384MB of Ram
<jgould> And this T22 has the correct keys on it...
<Unit193> jgould: Should work mostly fine
<jgould> it's not doing bad on the LiveCD while installing.
<Unit193> Mine didn't want to work right...
<jgould> that happens some times.  I really wonder what I did with the alternate installer CD that I burned at one point...
<Unit193> I may need to use some sort of boot option
 * jgould passes a boot option on to Unit193
<jgould> Are Lenovo's any good when it comes to Linux Support?
<Cheri703> my mom is running 10.10 on a lenovo
<Cheri703> seemed fine when I installed it
<jgould> This T22 doesn't do too bad with the excepton that it needs a new battery and keyboard...
<Cheri703> I may be mailing my hand-me-down dell laptop to my brother for his use...his netbook is dying, and he'll be on the other coast for the summer
<Cheri703> (got the dell from a client who just wanted her data off of it and didn't want to keep it)
<jgould> using a screen at 1024x768 is odd after using 1280x800 for 5 years...
 * Unit193 has one laptop where the max is 800x600
<jgould> This thinkpad would be good for writing... No wifi...
<Cheri703> blargh
<canthus13> Whee... this season of Dr. Who is making me freaking crazy so far....
<Unit193> canthus13: I haven't seen the one for today...
<canthus13> My kid's dell C840 is 1600X1200...
<canthus13> Unit193: It's a bigger cliffhanger than last weeks.
<Unit193> canthus13: I may wait a few days 'til I watch it then
<Cheri703> rawr rawr
<canthus13> blargh.
<Cheri703> I think this thing is finally working how I want it to
<Cheri703> this has been an ordeal -_-
<Cheri703> BUT
<Cheri703> if anyone ever wants to take a crappy dual page pdf and make it into an epub, I can help :)
<Cheri703> eh, it mostly worked, I'll try it and the pdf when I get the nook and see
<Unit193> scooter2: Did you get this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/614418/
<scooter2> Unit193: Nope, I don't think so. I logged in with launchpad and then was prompted for my email address.
<scooter2> Unit193: I think the error that I received earlier was the 503 mentioned in the email... does that sound right, or am I totally off qbout what you are asking?
<Unit193> scooter2: Where you had it ask for your email. I had it ask too, but I think that was a "Link this site to Launchpad" thing...
<scooter2> Unit193: Yes, it was a "Link this site to Launchpad" thing, if I remember correctly.
<Unit193> That's not a new OpenID account
<Cheri703> just put in your email and it is fine
<Cheri703> and o/ scooter2 :)
<Unit193> Cheri703: My only question is, what's the point?
<Cheri703> because with single sign on, it has to recognize which sites it's logging you into, and that is to "register" it with the loco site
<Cheri703> or something
<Unit193> No. What's the point to login? I can't edit the page
<Cheri703> oh, you should be able to
<Cheri703> it's at the bottom of the map
<Unit193> Ah! That's all I can do? Edit my location on the map? OK...
<scooter2> It was a beautiful day today, but I think it is raining now. Such a shame, because someone had lit a fire and it has smelled so nice.
<scooter2> I hope it was nice weather around your areas, too.
<Unit193> Wow! SMK is really on the fringes!
<Unit193> He's..... Far out? xD
<Unit193> Howdy hoho, dmcglone1
<Cheri703> it was decent today, was inside most of the day though :/
<dmcglone1> Hi Unit193 :-)
<dmcglone1> just got done hanging with friends and family for my wifes bday
 * Unit193 had two grad parties
<dmcglone1> Unit193: any updates on that db?
<dmcglone1> My 2 nieces had a grad party today also, but I didn't go
<dmcglone1> I'm kinda bummed out about the hurdles needed to send in our nominations :-/
<Cheri703> dmcglone1: I pm'd paultag last time :)
<Cheri703> will they not count it if you just email?
<dmcglone1> I was going to send it in last night, but was reading gilberts instructions and said piss on it, I'll do it tomorrow
<dmcglone1> I'm not sure Cheri703
<dmcglone1> I wonder if a PGP signed message would work
<Unit193> dmcglone1: I'm fat and lazy... Doing it now
<Cheri703> probably
<scooter2> Got to go. Have a nice night!
<Unit193> Cheri703: Good timing :D
<dmcglone1> Unit193: I'm boney and lazy and not doing it now :-0
<Cheri703> hehe
<dmcglone1> my back is feeling so much better today. I think by tomorrow it'll be 100%
<Cheri703> yay
<dmcglone1> I'm watching Jumanji with the girls, after this, I'm gonna relax and get ready to have a pain free back tomorrow :-)
<canthus13> Nice... use a protest for cover.
<canthus13> poor girl. :(
<canthus13> The boss dude is dirty.
<canthus13> Yup.
<canthus13> I wonder how stinky he'll get before someone finds him...
<Unit193> canthus13: I think you're in the wrong channel?
<canthus13> bah. I think you're right.
<Unit193> Or drunk...
<canthus13> watchin a movie in ##club-ubuntu... dunno how I ended up here. :)
<Unit193> :D
<canthus13> don't mind me. :)
<canthus13> Teh Bourne Supremacy.
<Unit193> Ah...
<Unit193> dmcglone1: My DB has more info than yours, this will kill it?
<dmcglone1> we will figure out something
<dmcglone1> for now, I'm heading to bed :-)
<dmcglone1> Night all :-)
<Unit193> Adios
<canthus13> waitwhat? dmcglone was up at 1am?
<Unit193> Nope... Look at the time: 00:58:51
<Unit193> :D
<canthus13> 01:01 -!- dmcglone1 [~david@cpe-174-101-53-3.columbus.res.rr.com] has quit [Quit: Leaving.]
 * Unit193 blames time diff :D
<Cheri703> I showed 58:07
 * canthus13 is synced to nist.
 * Cheri703 is not that big a geek
<canthus13> It's a simple checkbox. :)
<Cheri703> hehe, I dunno what mine is synced to
<canthus13> or maybe not.. Hrm.
<canthus13> no. I'm about 2 minutes fast.
<canthus13> weird.
<Unit193> canthus13: Sync via CLI?
<canthus13> guess I'm not synced.
<Cheri703> mwah ha hahaa!!
<Cheri703> vindication!
<canthus13> Unit193: I don't think I ever set up ntp after I installed maverick.
<Cheri703> can you tell I'm having a slow night -_-
<Unit193> http://uberhumor.com/daily-morning-epicness-41-pictures/ /ignore that last one (or canthus13 save it)
<Cheri703> was going to go to bed, but am not tired, just feel weird...
 * Unit193 needs to get up around 8
 * Cheri703 needs to get up before the pharmacy closes on monday
<jgould> Cheri703: the pharmacy may not be open on monday, tis a holiday
<Unit193> What is it?
<jgould> Memorial Day
 * Unit193 should stop playing with JITBot and adding factoids....
 * jgould sells JITBot for scraps
 * jgould loosk for crockpot recipies
<Unit193> Linkmaster: ubottu db in rbot: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tennessee.team/ubotutn/ubotuTN/files/head:/utilities/
<Unit193> ...or not
 * jgould blinks
<Unit193> rbot testing going on in alt...
 * jgould slow cooks Unit193
<Unit193> Eh? What did I do?
<jgould> Nothing, and I'm hungry
<jgould> you should be done in time for dinner
<Unit193> I should be getting off if I'm going to be getting up at 8
<jgould> yeah, you probably shdld
 * jgould can't type
<Unit193> rbot is really fun!
<Unit193> Night! Get some good food, jgould
<jgould> Ngiht
<BiosElement> This...
<BiosElement> This is simply amazing
<BiosElement> http://twitter.com/#!/desandro/status/74697326890979328
<jgould> BiosElement: where do you find this stuff
<BiosElement> Hah that was by chance on twitter.
<BiosElement> BTW jgould, try clicking buttons on the site :P
 * jgould clicks on BiosElement
<jgould> Any idea what time Panera opens on a Sunday morning?
<BiosElement> haha, click enough buttons and you get a wonderful rainbow background
<BiosElement> No  idea
<BiosElement> Any of our Minecraft fans around?
<BiosElement> Something truly amazing: http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/109950-pass-it-on-underground-and-nether/
<BiosElement> Bloody 'huge' Pass it on game.
<BiosElement> One cool thing is that everything built is legit obtained ingame, not cheated in, which makes it that much more amazing
<BiosElement> Basically been played for 7-ish months nonstop by different people
 * jgould doesn't do minecraft
<BiosElement> Blahh
<jgould> We need to rectify bug #1
<jgould> fucking flash
<jgould> Sweet! Just fixed my flash under Firefox!
<canthus13> He fixed flash? Quick! call Adobe!
<Cheri703> will he have to wear the cone for a while so he doesn't lick his stitches? or does he heal really fast too?
<canthus13> ??
 * canthus13 read that as an emote, was really confused.
<Cheri703> fixed = neutered flash = the guy
 * canthus13 was picturing you in a cone, then the pronouns really threwh im. :)
<Cheri703> heh
 * Cheri703 is procrastinating some projects...and will continue to do so for a while longer
<Unit193> Cheri703: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/1197586042253.jpg/
<Cheri703> absolutely
<Cheri703> Unit193: https://cheezdailysquee.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/36624036-96d3-44d4-a3c2-304bcf54b101.jpg
<Unit193> Drp
<Unit193> canthus13: Did you ever see this? (Did I already link you?) http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/alternative-to-200-lines-kernel-patch.html
<canthus13> Unit193: that's what the Liquorix kernel has.
<Unit193> canthus13: That works without a kernel patch
<Unit193> canthus13: Play with KubotuReborn ;)
<Cheri703> I have close to 70 books just waiting for a nook on which to read them...
<Cheri703> :/
<Cheri703> and a WHOLE bunch that I need to wade through
<Unit193> Poor guy doesn't know what a LoCo is...
<Unit193> Howdy gilbert
<gilbert> greetings Unit193
<gilbert> everybody go vote :)
<Unit193> Eh... Yeah, I gotta go do that...
<gilbert> i'm trying to be more active on irc.  haven't logged in for quite a while now
<Cheri703> gilbert: some people were having difficulty / being discouraged by the whole gpg key thing or whatever
<Unit193> gilbert: Some people don't do anything but IRC
<Cheri703> perhaps an email saying "if you can't/don't want to deal with all of that, then you can still vote" ?
<Cheri703> it's a lot of steps for someone to just cast a vote :/
<gilbert> Cheri703: it's one step for a clearsign
<Cheri703> I know the first time I had to do anything with it, it was a HASSLE
<Cheri703> I don't know what you mean by clearsign
<gilbert> Cheri703: a clearsign is when you sign a cleartext message
<gilbert> Cheri703: the first option in the instructions i sent
<Unit193> I have enigmail setup in Thunderbird... (Just not locally)
<gilbert> Cheri703: but, yes, i agree. it is a bit of a barrier for someone unfamiliar with gpg
<Cheri703> people feel like they HAVE to go through the hoops, so perhaps making that more clear, that they can just email directly
<Cheri703> last election I just pm'd paultag...
<Cheri703> :)
<gilbert> Cheri703: i can send out another message with a getting started with gpg guide. do you think that would help?
<Cheri703> yes, but also I personally don't think it's that important to have things OFFICIALLY signed in any way
<Cheri703> if I were to send you an email with my vote (not to the list) then I'd think that should still count
<Cheri703> it discourages people from participating
<gilbert> Cheri703: is this coming from one person, or many?
<Unit193> The deadline isn't here yet, I don't have to vote yet ;D
<Cheri703> there have been a few comments, and it's also my personal opinion
<gilbert> Unit193: true, just don't forget about it ;)
<Unit193> That's going to be the hard part...
<Cheri703> if I had just recently started using ubuntu, and I had recently joined the list, but wanted to participate in the election, I'd have been super intimidated by the processes outlined in the email you sent
<Cheri703> not saying EVERYONE is like that, just saying
<Cheri703> back when I started, I would have been o.O at that
<gilbert> Cheri703: right, but i think it would actually be good to get people that feel intimidated by such a modest thing to just take the leap and get comfortable with it
<Cheri703> perhaps then another email with a link to a walkthrough of gpg and an offer of help to anyone who might need assistance?
<gilbert> Cheri703: yes, i think that could be good
<Unit193> Cheri703: Then how did you join the ML??
<Cheri703> and frankly, I have used gpg ONCE, so yes, it is a "modest thing" but...it's not something EVERYONE needs to know how to do...it's not like we're teaching people to use sudo apt-get or something
<gilbert> Cheri703: my message does assume that people are already familiar with gpg basics, and i shouldn't assume that
<Cheri703> Unit193: I didn't need a gpg key to join lp or the ml
<gilbert> i'll send a message with a link to a guide
<Cheri703> only needed it for the CoC
<Unit193> Sign the CoC??
 * Unit193 isn't fully here, Dr Who
<Cheri703> when I signed the CoC I had to have a key
<Cheri703> I have not used it since that point
<Cheri703> at all, ever...until I vote apparently
<gilbert> we should have non-repudiation for the election, and that requires a digital signature
<Cheri703> *shrug* kk
<gilbert> anyway, i'll bbl.  i'll try to get around to sending that email too
<canthus13> Whee. we're sitting right under the moderate risk region today.. TOrnado watch, severe hail prediction... Woohoo.
<canthus13> It just started pouring outta nowhere.
<Unit193> Do any of the council members come here much?
<Cheri703> yay canthus13
<Cheri703> Unit193: *cough* perhaps soon *cough*
<Unit193> Oohhhh! SMK is going to start visiting??
<Unit193> ;D
<Cheri703> mmmhm
<canthus13> Unit193: jacob is always logged in...
<Unit193> I wonder how much he is actually here...
<canthus13> WOw. sideways rain.
<Unit193> Cheri703: ^^^ We get it next
<Cheri703> woo
<Cheri703> jacob is the one stepping down though, so...
<Unit193> canthus13 = the weatherman!
<Cheri703> canthus13: know much about command-line things and extracting rar files?
<Cheri703> or Unit193 for that matter
<Unit193> Cheri703: What do you need to do?
<Cheri703> I have ~90 folders, each with a rar file in it. I want to extract each of these rar files and KEEP THEM in the same folder they started in...basically the "extract here" command but on a massive automated scale....is that doable?
<Cheri703> I've found various things online, but none of them work or are quite what I want
<Cheri703> to make it more fun, some are .rar and some are .part1.rar
<Unit193> Dang.... I need more keys for irssi windows...
<Cheri703> I think we will get one little squall here Unit193, not like what canthus13 is getting
<Unit193> I only have keys 'til 30 windows...
<Unit193> Cheri703: Lets hope not... That's no fun!
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> I have something I want to put out on the curb, but I'm going to wait til after the rain / tomorrow
<Unit193> You agree?? Na... I was thinking it would be fun to have the storm!
<Cheri703> we put out several things shortly after moving here, put free signs on them, and they were all gone within 2 hours
<Cheri703> one was in like 20 min
<Unit193> That's how it works!
<Cheri703> well, I want to get a dishwasher out of my garage!
<Cheri703> it's been in there for MONTHS
<Cheri703> well, in columbus, stuff might sit for a while
<Cheri703> here it went FAST
<gilbert> Cheri703: is http://quotedprintable.com/2005/10/23/gpg-quickstart-guide ok?
<gilbert> Cheri703: or http://www.madboa.com/geek/gpg-quickstart/ is perhaps a bit clearer
<Unit193> Man... I want an ncurses interface to gpg...
<Cheri703> checking now, was in the other room
<Cheri703> I think the second one
<Cheri703> at least on quick glance
<gilbert> ok, second one it is
<Unit193> Question: If it's encrypted, why do we send it to the list if you're the only person that can open it?
<Cheri703> oh, one question gilbert: can we just assume I'm voting for myself or do I need to send in an official vote?
<BiosElement> Cheri703: Official vote.
<Cheri703> -_- ok
<BiosElement> Unit193: Because it keeps an official record that you cast a vote for starters.
<Cheri703> I don' wanna
<Cheri703> I haven't seen any other votes hit the list, I'm assuming they're going straight to gilbert, yes?
<Unit193> BiosElement: You didn't run this time?
<BiosElement> Nope, I was sick with a pretty bad cough at the time and felt I didn't have enough time to properly do anything.
<gilbert> Unit193: preferably Jon will send his fingerprint so he can see it as well.  the only people that can view that list right now are myself, Jacob, and Jon
<Unit193> Anyone else get a bad sig from that msg?
<gilbert> Cheri703: everyone needs to send a signed vote for it to be officially counted
<gilbert> Unit193: yes, my first message has a bad sig
<gilbert> Cheri703: yes, we're getting votes coming in
<Unit193> gilbert: Thanks. I was thinking it was just me!
<Unit193> itsafork: 20C489A3
<Cheri703> I don't have to encrypt it if I'm just sending it to you gilbert, right?
<Cheri703> >.< I think I deleted my old gpg info when I switched to 10.10...
 * Cheri703 has to make a new key
<Cheri703> vote sent
<gilbert> Cheri703: no, encryption is actually only an option for the paranoid.  clearsign is perfectly good
<Cheri703> kk
<gilbert> email sent :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-05-21
<canthus13> Heh. It takes an internet outage to get me to set up SASL. :P
<Unit193> The SASL plugin has failed, so I still have the server password set as Unit193:ilikepinkponies
<canthus13> heh.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-05-24
<Unit193> Howdy, BiosElement!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-05-25
<thafreak> Found a VPS provider offering 1Gb of ram, 30gb of disk, and 1.5Tb bandwidth, for $48/year
<thafreak> they don't have 12.04 as an option though :(
<thafreak> I have to also recommend http://www.lowendbox.com/
<thafreak> Lots of vps hosting people send them their current deals to post on their site...
<canthus13> thafreak: Wow.
<thafreak> also, if you use any hosting provider that uses WHMCS...i hope you don't have credit cards on file with them.
<yano> that's an amazing deal
 * canthus13 doesn't use one at the moment, but wouldn't mind moving away from hosting his mail, shell, and web server at home.
<canthus13> ..using a 'social engineering attack'.  In other words, an employee spilled info and violated banking laws.
<thafreak> crap, forgot my colocation host uses WHMCS...damnit
<thafreak> whomever whmcs uses for hosting, some one called that company pretending to be the owner of whmcs, and guessed the security questions
<canthus13> thafreak: what's your card number? I'll check it for you. :D
<thafreak> or knew them
<thafreak> so some how, the people who have whmcs installed (like my colo provider) may be at risk of compromise somehow
<thafreak> not sure if the installed whmcs versions communicate back with the mothership so to speak
<thafreak> probably for licensing
<thafreak> see...it all boils down to licensing
<canthus13> nah. what appears to have happened is they got ahold of the cards.
<thafreak> the cards for the customers who bought whmcs...yes...but they're worried there might be flaws discovered
<canthus13> so no. It's not licensing. What happens is the card numbers are transmitted from the vendors to the processing company (WHMCS), who then charges the cards, skims their fee, and pays out the vendors.
<thafreak> that could let them compromise other installs of the whmcs software
<canthus13> the 'hackers' got priveleged access to WHMCSs customer DB.
<thafreak> so everyone who uses whmcs software is actually processing payments through them?
<canthus13> exactly.
<thafreak> well, that's even worse
<canthus13> the software is just the merchant frontend. very few companies handle processing the cards themselves. the regulations are too much of a pain in the ass.
<thafreak> good thing i use paypal with most of these hosting companies
 * canthus13 nods.
<thafreak> yeah, but I thought you still had to have your own merchant account
<canthus13> you do.
<thafreak> like most shopping cart software out there hooks to your merchant account's api
 * canthus13 is a bundle of nerves this morning. He should be finding out soon if he has a new job...
<thafreak> it still looks like people who have whcms installed use like authorize.net or worldpay payment gateways
<thafreak> canthus13: which one? the veterans one?
<canthus13> hmmm... Odd. I thought most processing companies had their own software.
<canthus13> thafreak: yep.
<thafreak> well, the credit card i have on file is all but maxed out anyway... :(
<canthus13> heh.
<jrgifford> yay spacex docked!
<canthus13> awesome. :)
<jrgifford> well, they grabbed it with the docking arm
<jrgifford> i misread the tweet. :p
<paultag> haha, lulz
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-05-26
<canthus13> thafreak: What hosting service were you talking about?
<Cheri703> For any former/current military folks interested, The Hacker Academy is having a 50% off membership sale this weekend if you sign up with your .mil email address.
<Cheri703> https://www.thehackeracademy.com/thank-you-troops/
<Cheri703> (disclaimer, THA is where I am working part time :) )
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-05-21
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast episode: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/147 | SIP Voicemail 1580@sip.sdf.org | Voicemail 206-299-2120 Extension 1580 | Please go read the mailing list archive!
<skellat> If somebody could reply to this e-mail and take action it would be appreciated.  Pickerington is apparently near Fairfield and Frankling counties which would put it near Columbus.  See: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-us-ohio@lists.launchpad.net/msg01274.html
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-05-23
<skellat> I was afraid while I was on my way back from Montefiore in Beachwood that, when I stopped at the Madison Public Library, that the log bot decided to take a siesta or something.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-05-24
<Unit193> paultag: The cloak doesn't give it away? ;)
<paultag> :þ
<paultag> for GSoC De-dupe
<paultag> I'm switching clients for a while, sec
<debian_paultag> there
<Unit193> New hostname.
<debian_paultag> meh
<debian_paultag> free shell
<debian_paultag> grumble
<skellat> Mooooo...
<skellat> Quack...
<skellat> Oink...
<skellat> Mooooooooooooooooo...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-05-25
<paultag> mooo
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-05-21
<jrgifford> howdy
<thafreak> afternoon stranger
<jrgifford> i'm a stranger? Ok.jpg
<Unit193> Stranger than he is.
<jrgifford> really. i sit here and read all.
<Unit193> Like a creeper.
<thafreak> stranger_danger.jpg
<thafreak> annnnnnd i killed the conversation
<jrgifford> loollll
<belkinsa> lol
 * belkinsa and just reads the scrollback and notices who said that "howdy".
<Unit193> jrgifford: So what's up, doc?
<paultag> afternoon stranger
<Unit193> paultag: Howdy!
<paultag> Howdy!
<jrgifford> Unit193: not much, you?
<Unit193> Not a whole lot right now.  I should find more stuff to break. :D
<jrgifford> yes you should.
<belkinsa> So...does anyone updates for our plans for OLF?
<belkinsa> does anyone have*
<jrgifford> none that i'm aware of.
<jrgifford> i still volunteer for the session
<belkinsa> And I think I will have a Ubuntu Touch to show at the booth, if we have one.
<jrgifford> ah, i should have my nexus 4 back up and running soon, so i'll get a $30/month tmobile sim for that.
<belkinsa> I would suggest that you dual boot if that is your working phone that you use everyday/
<jrgifford> it's not anymore
<jrgifford> a few months back i smashed my n4's screen
<jrgifford> bought a motog to hold me over until the replacement part shipped. it never did, so i just ordered the same part from another place. should be here tomorrow.
<jrgifford> do we have a network problem?
<belkinsa> Bummer, I have done the same with my HTC ONE V.
<jrgifford> irc just lagged **bigtime** for me.
<jrgifford> and now it's back. weird.
<belkinsa> Getting one too.
<belkinsa> Okay...that was weird.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-05-22
<Unit193> Everybody ready to party? :P
<jrgifford> party for... what?
<Unit193> Well, it was supposed to be a severe thunderstorm.
<jrgifford> oh right.
<Unit193> jrgifford: Oh heeey, got a sec?
<belkinsa> I will write a update on our LoCo today on my blog since it seems that we will be power for god who knows.
<belkinsa> And I just noticed that our LP page (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-ohio) doesn't say anything about new members having their Code of Conduct signed.
<belkinsa> Darkwing, ping.
<thafreak> ninja
<belkinsa> Everyone is a ninja here in this channel.  ;)
<thafreak> exactly
<thafreak> anyone in here hack on raspberry pi's?
<thafreak> i'm wondering if I can use an old floppy disk ribbon cable to breakout the pins
<dzho> I wouldn't dignify what I've done with a pi "hacking" quite
<thafreak> but i think the pi's like 26 pins (i didn't count them though) and a floppy was like 34 or something
<belkinsa> thafreak, you could ask the mailing-list of the team or maybe find the channel that you need?
<dzho> belkinsa++
<thafreak> meh, i don't need an answer THAT bad
<dzho> I keep meaning to blog my one possibly useful pi trick
<belkinsa> Ah.
<thafreak> i mean at worse i go grab a floppy cable from my storage room and try it out :)
<dzho> imagine that
<thafreak> i just bought these jumper wires to go to a breadboard, but i didn't notice they were male on both ends
<thafreak> and the rpi's pins are male
<thafreak> i'll probably order a ribbon cable from somewhere honestly, I'm pretty sure some one makes one to connect to a breadboard
<thafreak> I'm new to this kind of stuff...
<thafreak> i've only ever used my raspberry pi's so far as little servers
<thafreak> Anyway, so, I'm trying something new
<thafreak> dzho: you may be interested
<thafreak> i'm getting out of academia...at least as far as teaching goes
<thafreak> I'm starting something where I work closely with a small group of students instead
<thafreak> Currently working on finding the right group of students to start out with
<thafreak> Plus i need to come up with a way to incentivize students to join me...
<thafreak> right now all I have is, you will learn cool useful stuff and I will vouch for your skills to recruiters
<thafreak> It'll be like a cross between college course, an internship, and an apprenticeship [sic]
<dzho> thafreak: ah, yes, very interested
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-05-24
<Darkwing> belkinsa: pong
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr!  Well howdy.
<belkinsa> Darkwing, did you get the e-mail regurding the Ubuntu Leadership team?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-05-18
<Unit193> dzho, thafreak: Oct 2-3, 2015, as per topic.
<dzho> Unit193++
<thafreak> huh, ok
<thafreak> i might actually go again this year then
<thafreak> i just gave up idling in there too
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-05-19
<dzho> guys, guys, GUYS
<dzho> I have a decision to make.
<dzho> (this is the gender inclusive "guys" fwiw)
 * Unit193 presumed.
<dzho> :-)
<Unit193> I've used the term "dude" or other when only talking to my sister. :P
<dzho> none of the GNU screen instances I currently am using are fully emoji-compliant
<Unit193> Yey!
<Unit193> Also, sure it's not the font?
<dzho> pretty sure, yeah.
<dzho> well, apt-get install ttf-ancient-fonts takes care of that, mostly
<dzho> packages.ubuntu.com/ttf-ancient-fonts
<dzho> So, emojification didn't come to GNU screen until v 4.2 or thereabouts
<dzho> and 4.2 didn't come to ubuntu until utopic, and to Debian until jessie.
<dzho> and I'm not ready to go to either.
<dzho> So, the decision is:  Stick with screen, but build a local copy of 4.2 and use that?  Add trusty-backports (on Ubuntu) so that I can get 4.2 that way?  Or switch to tmux?
<dzho> so I know it's not the font because tests indicate it works in tmux so long as I have that font package
<Unit193> Ah right, I questioned that as I'm using screen, and while someone complained that they were unable to see one, I could.  However, I am using 4.2.
<dzho> which OS release?
<Unit193> Trusty/stretch.
<dzho> stretch?
<Unit193> Debian testing.
<dzho> oh.
<Ukikie> System:    Host: Loki Kernel: 3.16.0-4-686-pae i686 (32 bit) Console: tty
<Ukikie>            Distro: Debian GNU/Linux stretch/sid
 * Ukikie waves to dzho!
<dzho> I had missed the naming announcement https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2014/11/msg00005.html
<jenni> [ Release Team Sprint Results ] - https://j.mp/1FsohUZ
<dzho> heh
<dzho> stretch, and then buster
<Unit193> Mhmm.
<dzho> this came to a head with Friday's xkcd
<Unit193> 💀 - ⚡️ - and I'm having ☕️
<Unit193> 😸 😹 😺 😻 😼 😽 😾 😿 🙀   one of those fail for you?
<dzho> 19:09 < Unit193> � - ⚡️ - and I'm having ☕️
<dzho> 19:10 < Unit193> � � � � � � � � �   one of those fail for you?
<thafreak> dzho: upgrade to debian jessie :)
<Unit193> dzho: Yes, add backports.
<thafreak> jessie
<thafreak> :-P
 * dzho throws a ⚡️  at thafreak 
<Unit193> thafreak: He's on trusty, I believe.
<thafreak> oh, by upgrade, i mean re-install with jessie :)
<thafreak> and an SSD
<dzho> still on precise, even, on some things, trusty on others, squeeze on others, and wheezy on others.
<Unit193> Jessie will soon be outdated though, if it isn't already. :(
<thafreak> wow
<dzho> still way too soon for me to go to jessie for almost anything yet
<thafreak> jessie has better stuff than trusty for now
<dzho> dude, there's a behind-a-firewall-and-on-a-private-network system I just moved up from hardy 
<thafreak> well...kvm/libvirt et al
<dzho> I used the hell out of do-release-upgrade there for a while
<thafreak> i thought my clients with squeeze were bad :)
<dzho> squeeze-lts ftw
<thafreak> eh, I'm going to re-install them, just haven't yet
<dzho> I *like* slow release cycles.
<dzho> debian makes me more sad with every day
<dzho> them and firefox
<thafreak> one is squeeze + xen hypervisor for running vm's :(
<thafreak> how come?
<dzho> because they're getting caught up in the brogrammer aesthetic
<dzho> change change change!
<dzho> I mean, ok, if they were shipping on tablets and cell phones I could see it being a thing, but the fact is, they aren't, but others are, and those others are what is driving the bus.
<Unit193> Use Xfce, dzho. :P
<dzho> one of my precise boxes uses xfce
<thafreak> i like gnome...and what I know is, gnome and all the stuff i used on trusty, is much nicer so far on jessie
<Unit193> I mean with 4.12, it's nice, but not going the way of GNOME.
<dzho> I played around with it on a laptop but decided that it was a worst-of-both-worlds experience there
<dzho> like, you get all the hassle of the *kits still being there and trying to run things, without the integration with them necessary to make it mostly just work.
<Unit193> Did you try Xubuntu?
<dzho> I think so
<dzho> no way in hell I'm going to do this by picking and choosing packages, I think it was just apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Unit193> Nono,  apt-get install xubuntu-core^ on utopic or newer, and apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^ on older.
<dzho> utopic.  let me stop you right there.
<thafreak> i'm upgrading to coreos and then just run gnome in docker ;)
<Unit193> I'm sorry for you, thafreak.
<thafreak> don't be...i live in containers anymore anyway
<Unit193> I meant GNOME! :----D
<thafreak> hey, i tried and keep trying everything...gnome is my favorite...not sure why
<Unit193> I... Nope, not going there.
<dzho> thafreak: https://twitter.com/ryan_sb/status/600703971657850880
<jenni> [ Ryan Brown on Twitter: "At the #OpenStackSummit keynote: SAY DOCKER ONE MORE TIME http://t.co/w2RUALwYzP" ] - https://j.mp/1HfpQT6
<thafreak> i don't tknow...some people like pork rinds...some people think they're disgusting
<thafreak> lol
<thafreak> yeah i know
<Unit193> thafreak: No, I was joking about not going into the whole "GNOME doesn't care about anyone but GNOME, and if you're not doing it their way you're wrong" thing.
<thafreak> ah, yeah, well you'll have that...it's how most communities are
<Unit193> Yeah, but when GNOME3 disables customization and controls GTK3?  It's not good. :/
<thafreak> ah, who's using gtk3? not just mate (or cinnamon, i forget which is which)
<thafreak> is xfce on gtk3?
<Unit193> Working on it, but it's hard as everything is deprecated because "Oh, we're not using that anymore"...
<thafreak> didn't gtk2 get forked with gnome2?
<Unit193> Nope, and MATE is even moving towards GTK3.
<thafreak> huh...
<thafreak> speaking of alternatives...anyone try razor-qt?
<Unit193> I'm noticed missing features as things upgrade to GTK3, remmina is pretty crappy now, even.  Razor-qt merged with LXQt.
<Unit193> Best place to check it out is Siduction.
<thafreak> lxqt? is that lxde using qt or something?
<Unit193> Well, basically.
<Unit193> http://lxqt.org/ has shots.
<jenni> [ LXQt - The Lightweight Qt Desktop Environment ] - http://lxqt.org
<thafreak> interesting
<Unit193> Kind of looks like KDE3.
<Unit193> Also, looking into Nikola for sites, it's pretty awesome actually.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-05-20
<Unit193> paultag: Ah, great. :D
<paultag> Unit193: ♥ 
<paultag> my backlog is so big that I actually needed the tracker
<Unit193> Hah, oh great...  I couldn't find the link to your todo, so figured just bump, had an excuse of a new version at least!
<paultag> ++
<paultag> keep them coming!
<paultag> I can deal with incoming email loads now
<Unit193> Hah, I popped a few things on mentors for the heck of it, playing a sort of "Debian roulette" :D
<dzho> paultag: how'd you do that?  declare email bankruptcy?  just nose down and slogged through a lot?  built a sophisticated phalanx of filters to sort it for you?
<paultag> dzho: offloading it to a bugtracker
<paultag> dzho: a SCRUM guy too
<paultag> at http://z.ero.cool/
<jenni> [ Taiga ] - http://z.ero.cool
<paultag> e.g. http://z.ero.cool/project/debian/us/9
<jenni> [ Taiga ] - https://j.mp/1HicrK4
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-05-24
<yano> https://limberbutt.com/
<jenni> [ Limberbutt 2016 – Meow Is The Time ] - https://limberbutt.com
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-05-25
<yano> http://nbc4i.com/2016/05/25/house-votes-to-re-name-port-columbus-in-honor-of-john-glenn/
<jenni> [ House votes to re-name Port Columbus in honor of John Glenn | NBC4i.com ] - https://j.mp/1NNAnPc
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-05-26
<yano> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/05/google-wins-trial-against-oracle-as-jury-finds-android-is-fair-use/
<jenni> [ Google wins trial against Oracle as jury finds Android is “fair use” | Ars Technica ] - https://j.mp/1sB5UtH
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-05-29
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<pavlushka> Hello Unit193 !
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Unit193> yano: Going to OLF yet? :P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-05-22
* Unit193 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio!| https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam | NOAA Weather Alerts: ##weather-us-oh | Ohio News: ##ohio-news | OLF: September 29-30, 2017
<Unit193> https://ohiolinux.org/call-for-presentations/ Now is the time to submit proposals, deadline is July 14.
<jenni> [ Call for Presentations - Ohio LinuxFest ] - https://bit.ly/2q7rwh3
<yano> Unit193: ooh!
<yano> Unit193: you can remove the ban on $j:##botmonitoring-bots$##not-a-honeypot that channel has shut down, https://botmonitoring.github.io/
<jenni> [ freenode bot monitoring ] - https://bit.ly/1nsIUGn
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-05-23
 * jrgifford waves
